# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  وقالت جدتى .. فائز بجائزة حورس الذهبي 2009

## the_chemist

السلام عليكم أخوتى و أخواتى في منتدانا الكريم

طبعا كلنا يسمع الأمثال الشعبية و التى في جملة قصيرة تقول ما يحتاج لمقالات
اليوم أضع هذا الموضوع بين أيديكم آملا أن نفيد بعضنا البعض

الأمثال التى نريدها هى أمثال جداتنا و أمهاتنا الجميلة 
و ليست من الأمثال العصرية مثل "إطبخى يا جارية أنبوبة البوتاجاز فضت يا سيدى"
مع أنها تبعث علي المرح

و المطلوب إضافة المثل و شرحه إن كان يحتاج لشرح "و بالنسبة للأمثال العربية باللهجات الأخرى تطبع الترجمة ههههههههههه" لو كانت محتاجة يعنى و لا نروح لأنيس عبيد يعنى
طبعا بنرحب بكل الأمثال من كل مكان عربي لأنها كلها تتفق في الهدف مع اختلاف اللفظ أحيانا

و لو استطاع واضع المثل كتابة القصة التى جاء منها المثل أو أى زميل آخر فزيادة الخير خيرين

و طبعا هناك أمثال لا نتفق عليها يعنى مش عجبانه فممكن وضعها باللون الأحمر مثلا

و بسم الله نبدء

ما وراءك يا عصامحكاية المثل
طبعا عارفين كان زمان اللى عاوز يخطب واحدة بيرسل مرسال ليها و لأهلها
و كان عمرو بن كلثوم يريد خطبة إمرأة سمع عن جمالها و ذكاءها الكثير 
فأرسل إمرأة تدعى عصام و كانت خاطبة مشهورة
و بعد ما جاءته  و دخلت عليه بادرها بمقولته "ما وراءك يا عصام"
و التى صارت مثلا يضرب لمن يتعجل الخبر

و منتظركم جميعا 

تحياتى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

فكرة حلوة جدا يا أبا أمنية...

وبالذات إنها ستذكرنا بالجميل من القيم والحكم

هل يمكنني المشاركة بالأمثلة فقط؟ فأنا لا أعرف أصل الكثير منها، وإن كنت أدرك معناها...

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

:l2: تحياتى ياابو امنيه طب خالتى  :l2: بتقولك ممكن تقول شويه امثال على العموم حسألها عشان انت عارف هى الاصل هههههههههه واكيد  :Icecream: حيكون عندها كنوز بس هى الان فى حاله ترقب تحياتى جارتها المقربه جاسره  :l2:

----------


## the_chemist

> فكرة حلوة جدا يا أبا أمنية...
> 
> وبالذات إنها ستذكرنا بالجميل من القيم والحكم
> 
> هل يمكنني المشاركة بالأمثلة فقط؟ فأنا لا أعرف أصل الكثير منها، وإن كنت أدرك معناها...


شكرا يا شاعرنا الرقيق علي مشاركتك السعيدة

و المهم هو المثل و إن كنت مش موافق عليه نكتبه باللون الأحمر

أما معنى المثل فممكن للأمثلة اللى مش واضحة للكل

زى مثلا

ما يقعد علي المداود إلا شر البقر
و طبعا مش كلنا يعرف يعنى ايه المداود

هى أصلها المزاود و هى التى يوضع فيها التبن و خلافه للمواشي "أعزكم و أعزنا الله" أثناء وقت راحتها من العمل

 و معنى المثل

كان الفلاح يأخذ مواشيه لرى الأرض بالساقية و واحدة تدور في الساقية و الباقي ينتظر دوره و هو علي المزود "أو المدود" ليأكل
و الماشية التى تسبب مشكلة للفلاح أثناء تدويرها للساقية كأن تتباطأ أو ترفس الساقية برجليها يفكها الفلاح و يتركها علي المزود و تظل الطيبة تعمل 
و هكذا معنى المثل
أن دائما الإنسان أو الحيوان الشرير يظل عالة علي الجميع و يأكل نصيبهم أيضا

و مش مهم قصة المثل
و لو في حد عنده القصة يقولها لنا

ماشي

----------


## the_chemist

> تحياتى ياابو امنيه طب خالتى بتقولك ممكن تقول شويه امثال على العموم حسألها عشان انت عارف هى الاصل هههههههههه واكيد حيكون عندها كنوز بس هى الان فى حاله ترقب تحياتى جارتها المقربه جاسره


كيف حالك يا جاسرة

نورت الموضوع

و طبعا نفسنا في كنوز خالتك من الأمثال

بينى و بينك عشان محدش يسمع "أصل الشوية أمثال اللى عندى هيخلصوا قريب إلحقينا بأمثال خالتك بسرعة"  في حد سمع حاجة 

ماشي
و بيقول لك

الطيور علي أشكالها تقعو أمشي سنة و لا أخطى قنا

ماشي

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

إبنك على ما تربيه... وجوزك على ما تعوديه.
حد تاني يشرح... أنا ما ليش دعوة.

----------


## بنت شهريار

> إبنك على ما تربيه... وجوزك على ما تعوديه


من الاخر كدا جوزك تدبحيلة القطة من اولها 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
من اول يوووووووووووووم تعرفية النظام والاسلوب
لانه بيكون بالتعود
التشبية مابينهم زى ابنك اللى بتعودية من اول ميلادة على حياتك واسلوبك ونظام تربيتك
زى زوجك اللى بتعودية من اول يوم على طباعك بيفضل عليها باقى حياتة

شرح بسيط ولى عوددددددددددددددددددددددة
موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع كيميائى
فكرة جميلة
تسلم ايدك

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

حلوة يا بنت شهريار... طلعتي مذاكرة

(ولا هو المثل دا بس من باب كهن الستات؟ معلش احنا بنسأل يعني)

طيب إيه رأيكوا في:

يا واخدة القرد على ماله، راح المال وبقي لك القرد على حاله.

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ولا هو المثل دا بس من باب كهن الستات؟ معلش احنا بنسأل يعني


لا والله دا من امثال جدتى 
وطبعا جدتى غير كل الستات 
دا جدددددددددددددددددددددتى
عظيمة عظيمة عظيمة اعظم عظمات الستات 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> يا واخدة القرد على ماله، راح المال وبقي لك القرد على حاله.


يعنى هتاخد اللى شبة القرررررررررررررررررد ومعاه فلوس بتدارى شكلة ووحشتة
مسير المال يخلص ويرح 
وتفضل بقى وشك فى وش القرد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

عفارم عليكي يا عبير....

طيب :

قالوا يا فرعون إيه فرعنك؟ قال مالقيتش حد يلمني.

متى يقال؟

----------


## the_chemist

> عفارم عليكي يا عبير....
> 
> طيب :
> 
> قالوا يا فرعون إيه فرعنك؟ قال مالقيتش حد يلمني.
> 
> متى يقال؟


قالوا يا فرعون إيه فرعنك؟ قال مالقيتش حد يلمني.دا يقال للى كل لما تسكت له يفترى أكتر لدرجة أنك تحس بالضعف قدامه

و يقال حاليا للسياسيين بتوعنا
و لاسرائيل
 و لحماس

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ماشي يا كيميست... حلوة

طيب :

مسمار جحا

متى يستعمل؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

قالت جدتى

من خرج من دارة .. اتقل مقدارة

بصراحه انا مش بعتقد اوى بالمثل دا
معناة ان بيت الانسان افضله
وان كتر الخروج منه مش كويس
او بمعنى اخر ان قضاء الشخص وقت اكتر من اللازم فى شىء غير ضرورى
 خارج بيته يقل من مقدارة 


تفتكروا المعنى صحيح !!!

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مسمار جحا
> 
> متى يستعمل؟


مسمار عمنا جحا بقى
نستعملة لما نحب نقرف حد فى حياااااااااااتة
مثلا ابيع عماررررررررررررررررة
واقول للمشترى الا المسمار دا ملكى
ولو اتزحزح فتفوووووووووووووتة عن الحيطة مش هيحصل كويس 
وطبعا كل ربع ساعه اروح اخبط عليهم واروح اطمن على المسمار هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صح كدا !! ؟؟

----------


## the_chemist

> قالت جدتى
> 
> من خرج من دارة .. اتقل مقدارة
> 
> بصراحه انا مش بعتقد اوى بالمثل دا
> معناة ان بيت الانسان افضله
> وان كتر الخروج منه مش كويس
> او بمعنى اخر ان قضاء الشخص وقت اكتر من اللازم فى شىء غير ضرورى
>  خارج بيته يقل من مقدارة 
> ...


مين خرج من داره قل مقدارهمعناه إن الانسان لو عمل في شئ لا يعرفه أو تحدث فيما لا يعرفه فهو بالتالى ينكشف و يعلم الآخرون عنه أنه جاهل

و بالتالى فعلى كل شخص معرفة أين يضع قدمه حتى لا يقل مقداره

و شكرا يا بنت شهريار علي هذه التذكرة الجميلة

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مين خرج من داره قل مقداره
> معناه إن الانسان لو عمل في شئ لا يعرفه أو تحدث فيما لا يعرفه فهو بالتالى ينكشف و يعلم الآخرون عنه أنه جاهل
> 
> و بالتالى فعلى كل شخص معرفة أين يضع قدمه حتى لا يقل مقداره
> 
> و شكرا يا بنت شهريار علي هذه التذكرة الجميلة


تماااااااااااام
اعتقد دا اقرب تفسير للمثل
انا بعدت عن المعنى خالص  :: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكراً لك كيميائى
تسلم ايدك يافندم

----------


## the_chemist

> ماشي يا كيميست... حلوة
> 
> طيب :
> 
> مسمار جحا
> 
> متى يستعمل؟


عارف يا شاعر

المثل ده هو أصل الرخامة في الدنيا كلها

و قصته أن جحا باع داره و اشترط علي البائع أن البيع لا يشمل هذا المسمار وأن يسمح له بزيارة المسمار الذى في الجدار و طبعا كل شوية جحا يروح يزور المسمار مرتين تلاتة في اليوم فصار المثل

----------


## taro2a1

*فيه يا جماعة مثل قديم بيقول"اللي اختشوا ماتوا"

أصل المثل ده إن فيه حريق حصل في أحد حمامات السيدات.

السيدات اللي اتكسفت تخرج من الحمام -بدون ملابس- هروبا من الحريق والولعة والنار.

ماتوا من الحريقة..........

وعلى رأي شعبولا "بس خلاص"*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> عارف يا شاعر
> 
> المثل ده هو أصل الرخامة في الدنيا كلها


يبقى مثل غتوتى تبع غتوت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرااااااااااا كيميائى

----------


## بنت شهريار

ونقوووووووووووووووووووووول ياجدتى



بصراحه مش فهماة خااااااااااااااااااااااالص
حد فاهم حاجه !!!

----------


## the_chemist

> ونقوووووووووووووووووووووول ياجدتى
> 
> 
> 
> بصراحه مش فهماة خااااااااااااااااااااااالص
> حد فاهم حاجه !!!


و لا أنا

اللى عارف يقول

ههههههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

آخرة خدمة الغز علقةو قصته أن من كان يخدم الغزاة في عهد الاحتلال كان مصيره الضرب

و هو نهاية كل من يخدم القوى المستقوى علي الناس

----------


## زهــــراء

هههههههههههههههههههه
ياللهووووووول امثال من ورايا :: 
حلوة جدا الامثال وتعلقاتكم عليها كلها حلوة 
موضوع جميل ابو امنية تسلم امثال جدتك يارب  :: 
اما اخر مثلا ولاااااااا انا فاهمة فيه اشمعنى العز للرز يعني يابيرو  :: 
متاااااااابعة معاكم ..
خالص التحايا للجميع.. :f:

----------


## the_chemist

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ياللهووووووول امثال من ورايا
> حلوة جدا الامثال وتعلقاتكم عليها كلها حلوة 
> موضوع جميل ابو امنية تسلم امثال جدتك يارب 
> اما اخر مثلا ولاااااااا انا فاهمة فيه اشمعنى العز للرز يعني يابيرو 
> متاااااااابعة معاكم ..
> خالص التحايا للجميع..


بصي يا زهراااااااء "هما كام ألف الأول"

المشاركة هنا برسوم
و الرسوم يا إما مثل يا إما شرح لمثل موجود أو قصته

و بالنسبة لكى معلهش لو المثل فيه كلمات غامضة هنكلفك زيادة شوية

معلهش تطبعى الترجمة هههههههههه

باشى

 :f2: 

و ع العموم هو الشكر نصه يروح لبيرو علشان هي اللى شجعتنى و قالت هأقف معاك
و ربنا يستر

----------


## بنت شهريار

طيب حد ييجى يفهمناااااااااااااااااااااااا

المثل الجاى هيبقى على زوزو هانم وهى مش موجودة على الماسنجر
هتبقى وقعتها كاروهااااااااااااات ان شاء الله

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

دا مثل سوري ـ فلسطيني ..
لما شخص يجد تفرقة في المعاملة .. بينه وبين شخص اخر .. الشخص الاخر يكون شئ كبير او انسان غني ..
تابع ...

----------


## emerald

شنق حاله من كثر اهمال الاخرين له.. ان شاء الله اكون وضحتها .. وما عقدتها اكثر من كدا ..
موضوع جميل يا ابو امينة .. ان شاء الله لي مشاركات فيه .. :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

اوبااااااااااااا يبقى انا اللي ورطت نفسي  :Girl (13): 




> بصي يا زهراااااااء "هما كام ألف الأول"


اشعرفني يا ابو امنية عدهم انت  ::  
هو الحقيقة انا قلت لهم يغيروا لي اسمي لما كان انجلش يخلوه باللغة العربية 
وتقريبا اسم زهراء موجود قبل كده قلت طيب ياجماعة زودوا حرف الالف يبقى زهرااء ولا زهراااء مثلا 
لقيت ابن البلد مغطهولي زهراااااااااااء كده  ::  
يلا اهم كم الف ينفعوا في اليوم الاسود ..




> المشاركة هنا برسوم
> و الرسوم يا إما مثل يا إما شرح لمثل موجود أو قصته


حاااااضر معايا المثل والشرح كمان واوعدك انك مش حتفهم مني حاجة هههههههههههههه




> و بالنسبة لكى معلهش لو المثل فيه كلمات غامضة هنكلفك زيادة شوية
> 
> معلهش تطبعى الترجمة هههههههههه
> 
> باشى


بااااااشي  :: 




> المثل الجاى هيبقى على زوزو هانم وهى مش موجودة على الماسنجر
> هتبقى وقعتها كاروهااااااااااااات ان شاء الله


اخص ماأنا بأرغي معاكي.. يابنت اسكتي لاأحسن الناس تاخد بالها اني اوف لاين  :: 

ممممممممممممم
نقول مثل وترجموا انتوا 

"مَنْ حَبَّك لاشاك " 

ده مثل عراقي اسيبكم تكة كده ارجع الاقي الشرح يبرق قدامي   ::

----------


## the_chemist

> اوبااااااااااااا يبقى انا اللي ورطت نفسي 
> 
> 
> اشعرفني يا ابو امنية عدهم انت  
> هو الحقيقة انا قلت لهم يغيروا لي اسمي لما كان انجلش يخلوه باللغة العربية 
> وتقريبا اسم زهراء موجود قبل كده قلت طيب ياجماعة زودوا حرف الالف يبقى زهرااء ولا زهراااء مثلا 
> لقيت ابن البلد مغطهولي زهراااااااااااء كده  
> يلا اهم كم الف ينفعوا في اليوم الاسود ..
> 
> ...


"مَنْ حَبَّك لاشاك " 

بالمناسبة أنيس عبيد قال أنه الترجمة مش عنده

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

مستنى الترجمة و الشرح

بس في مثل مصري بيقول 

من حبنا حبيناه و صار متاعنا متاعه و من كرهنا كرهناه و يحرم علينا إجتماعهدا قريب منه و لا بعيد

----------


## the_chemist

> شنق حاله من كثر اهمال الاخرين له.. ان شاء الله اكون وضحتها .. وما عقدتها اكثر من كدا ..
> موضوع جميل يا ابو امينة .. ان شاء الله لي مشاركات فيه ..


هو فين المثل هوا فين


هاتوه يا أولاد


و بعدين هى أمنــــية مش أميـــنة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

واحد صاحبي قال لي أصل كلمة (طظ)...

قال إن الملح باللغة التركية اسمه (طظ)... ولم تكن عليه رسوم جمركية لرخص ثمنه.

وفي العهد العثماني، كان مسؤول الجمارك اسمه "عاشور"...

فكان صاحب شحنة الملح يعلن محتواها لتعفى من الرسوم بقوله...

طظ يا عاشور
فصارت مثلا.

طب حد عارف أصل (اللي ما يعرفش... يقول عدس)؟

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم
> 
> واحد صاحبي قال لي أصل كلمة (طظ)...
> 
> قال إن الملح باللغة التركية اسمه (طظ)... ولم تكن عليه رسوم جمركية لرخص ثمنه.
> 
> وفي العهد العثماني، كان مسؤول الجمارك اسمه "عاشور"...
> 
> فكان صاحب شحنة الملح يعلن محتواها لتعفى من الرسوم بقوله...
> ...


هو أنا بأقوله كتير بس مش عارف معناه
ههههههههههههه

قول يا شاعر

----------


## بنت شهريار

> طب حد عارف أصل (اللي ما يعرفش... يقول عدس)؟


انا اعرررررررررررررررررررف
على ما اذكر يعنى
زمان حرامى دخل بيت ناس وسرق من العدس بتاعهم
وحطة فى جيوبة
ولما اهل البيت شافوة صرخوا 
فالحرامى طلع يجرى والعدس بقى يقع من جيوبة
فابقوا يمشوا ورا العدس لحد ما لقيتوا الحرامى
فقالوا اللى ميعرفش الحرامى يقول عدس ويمشى وراه

صح كدا !!
صباح الامثال ياجدتى

----------


## ناصرالصديق

(تتعشى ولا تبات خفيف)

بمناسبة الحضرى والى جرى منة 

اقدم لكم مثل دمياطى  قديم 


  يقال انة فى ذات ليلة جاء احد الزوار الى صديقة الدمياطى 

وعندما جاء وقت النوم  

سأل صاحب المنزل ...........
هتنام هنا ولا فى اللوكاندة؟ 
رد الزائ ...........
هنام هنا

سأل صاحب البيت ...........

تتعشى ولا تبات خفيف ؟ 

ودى كانت 
كرم اضيافة الدمياطيه


ناصــــــــــــــ الصديق ـــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## حنين مصر

انااااااااااااااااااااااا  جيت  بخ
اللى اختشوا  ماتوا

قصه  المثل ان زمان  الستات كانت بتروح  حمامات 
وفى مره الحمام  حصل جواه حريقه فالستات اللى اتكسفت  تخرج  وهى ملابسه شفافه ماتت فى الحريق
والستات اللى خرجت عاشت  فطلع المثل اللى اختشوا ماتوا

صح  كدا  يااستاذ كيميائى

----------


## ناصرالصديق

انا معجب قوى بالموضوع  
واطلب من ادارة المنتدى  تثبيت الموضوع لما يحتوى من مشاركات  فعالة  


واتقدم بالشكر لابو  امنية 

صاحب الفكرة الجميلة  بالتوفيق دائما  للمنتدى اعضاء ومشرفين 
جدد وقداما 


ناصــــــــــــــــــــــ الصديق ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## nour1

> السلام عليكم أخوتى و أخواتى في منتدانا الكريم
> 
> طبعا كلنا يسمع الأمثال الشعبية و التى في جملة قصيرة تقول ما يحتاج لمقالات
> اليوم أضع هذا الموضوع بين أيديكم آملا أن نفيد بعضنا البعض
> 
> الأمثال التى نريدها هى أمثال جداتنا و أمهاتنا الجميلة 
> و ليست من الأمثال العصرية مثل "إطبخى يا جارية أنبوبة البوتاجاز فضت يا سيدى"
> مع أنها تبعث علي المرح
> 
> ...




يا استاذي الكريم
ايه الموضوع الجميل ده
ده تنسيقه روعه ::mazika2:: 
ممكن اشارك انا 
ولا اتعلم تنسيق الاول :Nono: 

مع ارق التحيات لاستاذي
nour1
 :f2: 


ولا اتعلم تنسيق الاول

----------


## the_chemist

:Rose2: 


> يا استاذي الكريم
> ايه الموضوع الجميل ده
> ده تنسيقه روعه
> ممكن اشارك انا 
> ولا اتعلم تنسيق الاول
> 
> مع ارق التحيات لاستاذي
> nour1
> 
> ولا اتعلم تنسيق الاول


شوفى يا نور

شاركى الأول

و بعدين الستات معروف عنهم ذوقهم العالي في التنسيق "مش زى الرجالة آخر بهدلة يا عينى عليهم"

و بعدين بصراحة الموضوع اللى كتبت التعليق ده عليه جميل جدا
بس كان لازم الجمل تتفصل عن بعضها البعض
و ياريت كل جملة تبقي في سطر
عشان اللى بيقرا يستمتع بكل جملة علي حده "لوحدها يعنى" عرفتى
مش كنت بأتريق و لا حاجة

و أنا سعيد بأنك دخلتى هنا و رديتيها
رجالة بقي و الذوق مش قوى
و اللبنانيين حسهم الجمالى عالي
و خصوصا الآنسات الحلوين باشي

متزعليييييييييييييييش

 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> انا اعرررررررررررررررررررف
> على ما اذكر يعنى
> زمان حرامى دخل بيت ناس وسرق من العدس بتاعهم
> وحطة فى جيوبة
> ولما اهل البيت شافوة صرخوا 
> فالحرامى طلع يجرى والعدس بقى يقع من جيوبة
> فابقوا يمشوا ورا العدس لحد ما لقيتوا الحرامى
> فقالوا اللى ميعرفش الحرامى يقول عدس ويمشى وراه
> 
> ...


أيوه كده

الواحد يطمن يلاقى وراه رجالة تسد وقت اللزوم

ربنا يبارك فيكى   :hey:   :hey: 

 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> انااااااااااااااااااااااا  جيت  بخ
> اللى اختشوا  ماتوا
> 
> قصه  المثل ان زمان  الستات كانت بتروح  حمامات 
> وفى مره الحمام  حصل جواه حريقه فالستات اللى اتكسفت  تخرج  وهى ملابسه شفافه ماتت فى الحريق
> والستات اللى خرجت عاشت  فطلع المثل اللى اختشوا ماتوا
> 
> صح  كدا  يااستاذ كيميائى


صح كده يا حنين

بس طارق سبقك بالمثل ده

إسألى جدتك و هاتى غيره 

باشي

 :f:

----------


## the_chemist

> (تتعشى ولا تبات خفيف)
> 
> بمناسبة الحضرى والى جرى منة 
> 
> اقدم لكم مثل دمياطى  قديم 
> 
> 
>   يقال انة فى ذات ليلة جاء احد الزوار الى صديقة الدمياطى 
> 
> ...


بلاش العنف ده يا عم ناصر

الله يهديك

و كل الناس ولاد حلال

هتخلى الناس تطفش مننا و لا ايه    

خد وردة عشان متزعلش   :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

قالوا الدنيا بتشتى كحك قالوا كان شئ بان من العصرو هذا يقال لمن يتواكل و يترك كل أموره حتى ينتهى الأمر و يقول سيبوها كله علي الله

و هو مأخوذ من مقولة الفاروق عمر "إن السماء لا تمطر ذهبا و لا فضة"

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

أنا جييييييت 
أسجل إعجابي أولا بموضوعك يا زُمُل يا أبو الأفكار و احجز مساحة صغننة للمشاركة .... بااااااااااشي

وقعتكم  بيضا .... مش تقولوا إن فيه أمثال من نوعية "احنا اللي خرمنا التعريفة" و "دهنّا الهوا دوكو" و الا "إديني بنطة لحام كوز المحبة اتخرم" :D

 "عامل لمونة ف بلد قرفانه" 
أما الشرح بقى .. ف دي مسئوليتكم ...  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> أنا جييييييت 
> أسجل إعجابي أولا بموضوعك يا زُمُل يا أبو الأفكار و احجز مساحة صغننة للمشاركة .... بااااااااااشي
> 
> وقعتكم  بيضا .... مش تقولوا إن فيه أمثال من نوعية "احنا اللي خرمنا التعريفة" و "دهنّا الهوا دوكو" و الا "إديني بنطة لحام كوز المحبة اتخرم" :D
> 
>  "عامل لمونة ف بلد قرفانه" 
> أما الشرح بقى .. ف دي مسئوليتكم ...


طبعا هأحجز لك مساحة حوالى أنبوبتين إختبار و كونيكل 250 مللى و بيكر 500 مللى و سحاحة 50 مللى و سحاحة ميكرو لزوم الدئة و ميزان بطاطا عشان توزن بالميلليجرام باشي

بس  لالالالالالالالالا

مفيش أمثال من دى خالص

أما المثل بتاعك فده اللى بيحط نفسه قدام القطر و هو بيتنطط
طبعا لمونة في بلد قرفانة هيتاكل في غمضة عين

و كمان اللى بيحط نفسه في مواقف بايخة

لو حد تانى عنده شرح مختلف يقوله عشان نستفيد كلنا

 :f:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

دا انتوا قراريين قوي...

طب خدوا المثل دا، والجدع اللي يعرف اصله (أو معناه أساسا)

لا تعلم الشرطي التفحص، ولا الزطي التلصص

----------


## ناصرالصديق

انجليزى دا يامرسى 
ههههههههههههه 

ناصـــــــــــــــ الصديق ـــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## the_chemist

> دا انتوا قراريين قوي...
> 
> طب خدوا المثل دا، والجدع اللي يعرف اصله (أو معناه أساسا)
> 
> لا تعلم الشرطي التفحص، ولا الزطي التلصص


NO  NO
 لالالالالالالالالالالا بالعربي

مش ده اتفاقي معاك يا عم أيمن يا شاعر

حاجة أعرف أقرأها الأول

انت عارف صاحبك بيستهجى الخط لسه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

لكم كل الحق، فهذا المثل عمره حوالي 1000 عام...

والزُط هي كلمة -بطل استعمالها تقريبا- محرفة من الـ(جَت) وهم طائفة من الهنود يقال أنهم اصل الغجر في العالم كله.

ولأن كثير من الغجر عرفوا بممارسة السرقة، والنشل... إلخ...

فالمثل ينصحك بألا تعطي معلومات لمن سيستغلها لكشف أمرك بعدها بما لا يرضيك...

أو بمفهوم أشمل... لا تعطي أحدا سلاحا سيستعمله ضدك.

طب حد عارف أصل:اللي حتاكله وز وز... حايطلع عليك بط بط

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

:f: اهلا وسهلا عاملين ايه معاياه تحيه من خالتى القويه نوسا السكر ديه :f: 

 :f: بتقول مثل سمعته منها وجيت أوام قبل مأنساها بتقول خالتى نوسا :f: 

 :Gun2: كلب الباشا مات مشيت وراه كل البلد الباشا نفسه مات ممشيش وراه :Gun2: 

 :4:    ولاه كلب :4: 


 :f:  تحياتى جاسره مصريه ومتهيئلى خالتى كانت عايشه من ايام الاحتلال والبشاوات :f:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ياللا... خلليها تهيص...

يقول الأمريكيون...

You can take the horse to the water
But you can not MAKE it drink
وأظن أن ترجمته معناها: يمكنك أن تأخذ البسطرمة للعجلاتي... لكن لا يمكنك تخليل القلل القناوي... صح كدا؟

أيمن رشدي

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

بجد يا أستاذ أيمن (لا يمكنك تخليل القلل القناوي) علما بأن  كل شيء جائز في هذا الزمان 

مثل  بلدي قديم .. متهيألي من أيام جدة الجدة 

" اللي يعمل ضهره حيطة... يستحمل الدّوس "

محمد عبده

----------


## ناصرالصديق

مثل 

 يا مستنية السمنة من النملة   لاانتى طابخة ولا انتى عاملة 


انا  على  المثل وانتم عليكم   الباقى  


ناصــــــــــــ الصديق ـــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## the_chemist

فوت علي عدوك معرش و لا تفوت عليه مكرش
و هذا معناه أنك لابد من الظهور بمظهر جميل و ليس بالطعام وحده و كثرته يظنك الناس في أحسن حال

فالمظهر الجيد هو دليل حسن الحال
و كما نطمئن علي بعضنا البعض في مصر بالسؤال "إزيك؟"
و هو كما نقول سؤال عن الزى و الملبس محرف
و ليس سؤال عن الصحة و الحال كما كنا نعتقد

 :f2: 

 :Helpsmilie2:

----------


## the_chemist

> :
> 
> كلب الباشا مات مشيت وراه كل البلد الباشا نفسه مات ممشيش وراه ولاه كلب
>  تحياتى جاسره مصريه ومتهيئلى خالتى كانت عايشه من ايام الاحتلال والبشاوات


هو أصله 

كلب العمدة مات كل البلد عزته العمدة مات و لا واحد عزة

و هو معناه أن الناس بتجرى ورا المظاهر و وراء القوى و لما يموت القوى ينسوه
و تلك هى مصيبة القوى الباغى بلا عقل

و هاتى كمان من فيض كرمك    :good:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

جامد الموضوع جدا يا ابو امنية ..

وبالتأكيد لى عودة لوضع بعض الامثال مع الشرح وبالصور وبالفيديو كليب كمان لو عاوز ههههههه


شكرا يا غالى على الفكرة الروعة ديه ..

----------


## the_chemist

> جامد الموضوع جدا يا ابو امنية ..
> 
> وبالتأكيد لى عودة لوضع بعض الامثال مع الشرح وبالصور وبالفيديو كليب كمان لو عاوز ههههههه
> 
> 
> شكرا يا غالى على الفكرة الروعة ديه ..


منتظرك يا كبير البكاشين

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> جامد الموضوع جدا يا ابو امنية ..
> 
> وبالتأكيد لى عودة لوضع بعض الامثال مع الشرح وبالصور وبالفيديو كليب كمان لو عاوز ههههههه
> 
> 
> شكرا يا غالى على الفكرة الروعة ديه ..


اللى بيتة من زجاج ما يلقيش الناس بالطوووووووووووووووووووووب


ناصـــــــــــــــــ الصديق ـــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## غيوم باردة

لما نقول دورت عليه فى سلقط فى ملقط وملقتهوش حاجة تشبه المثل يعنى بيضرب المثل بيه فى الإختفاء 
أصلها 
وضعت إمرأة إناء عسل في المخزن واغلقته جيدا فشاهدها إبنها فأرد ان يشرب من العسل المخزون،دون ان يفتح الإناءحتى لا تعرف امه فأحضر عودا رفيعا من البوص، ونظفه جيدا ، ثم ادخله من فوهة الإناء حتى وصل إلى العسل
واخذ يمص حتى شبع،وظل يفعل ذلك كل يوم حتى فرغ الإناء وفي يوم من الأيام احتاجت الأم إلى بعض العسل فذهبت إلى المخزن،ولما امسكت الإناء وجده فارغا فتعجبت وظلت تفكر كيف فرغ الإناء؟! فهو لم يسل منه العسل ولم يمل، ثم قالت في حيرةشديده : ماسال قط ومامال قط 
واتحورت الكلمة 
لسلقط ملقط

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

سمعت هذا المثل بنصه وصيغته التالية

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنا عجبني مثل =روح للحبيب قول له
إن كان حبيبك عسل؟ =ما تلحسوش كله[/poem]

----------


## حنين مصر

اعرف مثل بيقول

لبس البوصه تباه عروسه
يعنى مفيش  واحده  وحشه  بس الاهتمام بالمظهر  بيغير  وبيدارى بلااااااااااااااوى
ههههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

> لما نقول دورت عليه فى سلقط فى ملقط وملقتهوش حاجة تشبه المثل يعنى بيضرب المثل بيه فى الإختفاء 
> أصلها 
> وضعت إمرأة إناء عسل في المخزن واغلقته جيدا فشاهدها إبنها فأرد ان يشرب من العسل المخزون،دون ان يفتح الإناءحتى لا تعرف امه فأحضر عودا رفيعا من البوص، ونظفه جيدا ، ثم ادخله من فوهة الإناء حتى وصل إلى العسل
> واخذ يمص حتى شبع،وظل يفعل ذلك كل يوم حتى فرغ الإناء وفي يوم من الأيام احتاجت الأم إلى بعض العسل فذهبت إلى المخزن،ولما امسكت الإناء وجده فارغا فتعجبت وظلت تفكر كيف فرغ الإناء؟! فهو لم يسل منه العسل ولم يمل، ثم قالت في حيرةشديده : ماسال قط ومامال قط 
> واتحورت الكلمة 
> لسلقط ملقط


مرحبا بالغالية دفء الغيوم "غيوم باردة سابقا عفوا"

مثل جميل و القصة جميلة بصراحة

و منتظر منك الجديد

 :f:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

اللى يعمل  قنطرة ................   يستحمل الدوس  
   ناصـــــــــــــر الصديق

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

بكرة نقعد ع الحيطة... ونسمع الزيطة
حد ممكن يشرحهالي؟

----------


## زوزو عادل

*جت الحزينه تفرح مالقتش ليها مطرح
بس مش عارفه اشرحه
سمحنى يا ابو امنيه*

----------


## the_chemist

> بكرة نقعد ع الحيطة... ونسمع الزيطة
> حد ممكن يشرحهالي؟


المقصود أننا سنعرف المستخبى بعد فترة قصيرة

و طبعا كان زمان ما بين الجار و الجار حائط عريض ممكن تجلس عليه

و كنا حتى عهد قريب نتسامر من علي الأسطح

و هذا ما يعنيه المثل من أن الأخبار تنتقل عبر الأسطح ساعة السمر

----------


## the_chemist

> *جت الحزينه تفرح مالقتش ليها مطرح
> بس مش عارفه اشرحه
> سامحنى يا ابو امنيه*


المثل شارح نفسه يا أم سلمى

و ربنا يارب يكتب لك الفرح إن شاء الله

و يجعل لك من كل هم فرجا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الجاموسة بتولد....

والحمار بينهق...

قالوا له وانت بتصرخ ليه؟

قال: أهه تحميل جمايل.

----------


## ناصرالصديق

يا واخد القرد على مالة بكرة يروح المال ويفضل القرد على حاله

علقة ما خدهاش حمار فى مطلع

حمار فى  دماغه صوت 


غلبت اعلم فيك والطبع فيك غالب 
ديل الكلب ما يتعدل لو علقوا  فيه قالب

----------


## ناصرالصديق

مسكو القط مفتاح الكرار


ان غاب القط  العب يا فار



ناصــــــــــــــــــ الصديق ــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## the_chemist

اسعى يا عبد و أنا أسعى معاك 
يقال عندما يكون الشخص كسلان عن السعى للرزق و غيره

فيقال له "أن الله لا يرزق أحدا بلا سعى و أنه يسعى مع الساعين"

----------


## the_chemist

> الجاموسة بتولد....
> 
> والحمار بينهق...
> 
> قالوا له وانت بتصرخ ليه؟
> 
> قال: أهه تحميل جمايل.


لا لا يا عمو

المثل بيقول

البقرة بتولد و التور بيحزق ليه قال كله تحميل جمايل

و ده بيقال لمن يتدخل فيما لا يعنيه بدون دعوة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

معاك حق يا كيماوي....

المثل هو كما قلته أنت... أنا الذي لعبت بي الذاكرة...

السن له أحكام.

----------


## the_chemist

بيرزق الهاجع و الناجع و النايم علي صراصير ودنه

قصة المثلأن رجلا غريبا ليس معه مال ليبيت في نُزُل البلدة التى دخلها و لا لطعامه فدخل مسجدا و نام في ركن منه
و بعد صلاة العشاء تلفت إمام المسجد فوجد صديقاً له من بلدة أخرى بين المصلين فسلم عليه و تجاذب معه أطراف الحديث ثم أقسم عليه ليذهب معه لداره ليتناول طعامه
فتنحنح الرجل النائم فنظر الإمام فوجده غريبا هو الآخر فأقسم عليه ليذهب معه
و إعتراضي عليهأنه يدعو للكسل عن السعى وراء الرزق 
و أن هذا الرجل لو لم يتنحنح هل كان سيأكل بالطبع لا 
و المهم أنه بذل الجهد و لو كان بسيطا
فالرزق لا يأتى على قدر المشقة و لكن لابد من السعى
فينكم يا ناس
مفيش أمثال عندكم و لا ايه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ولا طلنا عنب الشام... ولا بلح اليمن

----------


## the_chemist

> 





> ولا طلنا عنب الشام... ولا بلح اليمن






صح يا عمنا الكبير

----------


## ناصرالصديق

صــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام   وفطر على بصلة

----------


## the_chemist

> صــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام وفطر على بصلة


ايه يا عم ناصر

ريحة الموضوع صننت ع الآخر

طيب مفيش كباب يعنى و لا خسارة فينا

تسلم الأيادى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*بيدّن في مالطة*

----------


## حنين مصر

افتكر  دا  لما  حد  بيكلم  حد  ومش  عاوز يفهمه  او  مش معاه  خالص ولا مقتنع فبيشبهوه بالمؤذن اللى راح اذن فى مالطه  وهى كلها اجانب مش فاهمين ولا حاسين  بوجوده  اصلا


مااعرفش  بس  افتكر  كدا


ماعلينا
المثل




فى الوش  مرايه  وفى القفه املايه
هههههههههههه

لا فى الوش  مرايا وفى القفه سلايه

----------


## زوزو عادل

يا مأمنه للرجال             يا مأمنه للميه فى الغربال

----------


## the_chemist

> افتكر دا لما حد بيكلم حد ومش عاوز يفهمه او مش معاه خالص ولا مقتنع فبيشبهوه بالمؤذن اللى راح اذن فى مالطه وهى كلها اجانب مش فاهمين ولا حاسين بوجوده اصلا
> 
> 
> مااعرفش بس افتكر كدا
> 
> 
> ماعلينا
> المثل
> 
> ...


صح يا حنين
و قصة المثل هى:
عندما تم نفى سعدزغلول باشا و رفاقه إلى مالطا و حان موعد صلاة الظهر أذن أحد المنفيين و عندما سمعه الناس تعجبوا مما يفعل هذا الغريب و ما الذى يقوله

و الحمد لله ارتفع الآذان في مالطا و لم يعد مستغربا بفضل الله ثم هذا النفر القليل بعد أن خرج المسلمون منها من قرون نتيجة التكاسل و التواكل

أما مثلك فهو 
في الوش مراية و في القفا سلاية
تسلمى و هاتى كمان

 :Icecream:  و دى مش لك لبنت أخوكى هه اوعى تاخديها أنتِ

----------


## the_chemist

نهيتك ما انتهيت و الطبع فيك غالب
و ديل الكلب ما ينعدل و لو علقت فيه قالب
يقال لمن يتعود علي الخطأ و كلما نصحته لا يسمع النصح و إن سمعه فلكى يضحك عليك فقط و بعد لحظات أو وقت قصير يعود لحاله

----------


## the_chemist

و رجعت ريما لعادتها القديمة
مثل سابقه و هو عودة الذى تعود علي الخطأ لعاداته السيئة كلما تاب عنها

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*لا أوافق على مضمون هذا المثل رغم شيوعه

إنصح صاحبك من الصبح للمغرب
وان دخل عليكوا العشا... غشه.*

----------


## the_chemist

> *لا أوافق على مضمون هذا المثل رغم شيوعه*
> 
> *إنصح صاحبك من الصبح للمغرب*
> 
> *وان دخل عليكوا العشا... غشه.*


و الله يا أخى الغالي و أستاذى الفاضل

رأيى الشخصى موافق علي هذا المثل لماذا؟

لأن من يرفض النصح طوال اليوم فلن يسمعه في آخر الليل

و لابد من توفير جهدك في هذه الحالة لمن يستحق النصح و يستمع إليه

شكرا يا غالى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أخي الفاضل / الكيميائي

أوافقك على أن من لا يستمع للنصح خسارة فيه المجهود.

أنا فقط معترض على أن يؤخذ هذا كمبرر للغش... فإن كنت لن أنصح بأمانة... فلأصمت.

قال: يا جارية اطبخي... قالت: كلف يا سيدي

----------


## ناصرالصديق

حبيبك يقرقش لك الظلط       وعدوك يتمنى لك الغلط

ناصر الصديق

----------


## ناصرالصديق

غاب غيبتة ورجع بهيبتة



ناصــــــــــــــــ الصديق ــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## ناصرالصديق

المية ما تطلعش فى العالى




ناصــــــــــــــــــت الصديق ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## ناصرالصديق

اللى له ظهر ماينضربش على بطنة



ناصــــــــــــــــ الصديق ــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## ناصرالصديق

زى القطط بسبع ارواح


زى القطط ياكل وينكر


ناصـــــــــــــــ الصديق ـــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## سوما

الأستاذ العزيز\ الكيميائى
موضوع لذيذ يا أبو أمنية.. بس تعرف المشكلة انى علاقتى بألأمتال الشعبية زى علاقتى بالكيميا بالضبط ::  لا أفقه فيها الا قليلا جداااااا لما بسمع مثل شعبى ويعجبنى اوى..ويعلق معايا....وجدتى متوفية ومش عارفة اسأل مين....؟؟؟ ::uff:: 
عموما......معلق معايا اوى.. المثل ده...............  ::mazika2:: 

*جزاء سنمار*

قصة سنمار والملك النعمان من أشهر قصص التراث العراقي السابق للإسلام. وهي خير تعليق على أوضاع إعادة الأعمار في عصرنا.
كان النعمان ملك العراق خلال الأعوام  390 – 418 ميلادية. وكانت عاصمة مملكته مدينة الحيرة (وموقعها قريب من النجف اليوم). 
بحث النعمان عن موقع صحي لإقامة ابنه حين مرض، وانشأ في ذلك الموقع قصر: الخورنق. وتُجمع المصادر ان الذي قام ببناء القصر رجل يقال له سنمار.

ومن الطريف ان سنماراذ ماطل كثيراً في أعمار القصر. والقصة ننقلها من كتاب معجم البلدان للياقوت: "وبني الخورنق في ستين سنة، بناه رجل من الروم يقال له سنمار، فكان يبني السنتين والثلاث، ويغيب الخمس سنين، فيُطلب فلا يوجد، ثم يأتي فيحتج، فلم يزل يفعل هذا الفعل ستين سنة حتى فرغ من بنائه، فصعد النعمان على رأسه، ونظر الى البحر تجاهه، والبر خلفه، فرأى الضب والظبي والنخل، فقال: ما رأيت مثل هذا البناء قط، فقال له سنمار: إني أعلم موضع آجرة لو زالت لسقط القصر كله، فقال النعمان: أيعرفها أحد غيرك؟ قال: لا، قال: لا داعي أن يعرفها أحد. ثم أمر به فقذف من أعلى القصر إلى أسفله، قتقطع، فضربت العرب المثل.

وبقي قصر الخورنق لأكثر من ثمانمائة عام. ولم يتهدم حتى القرن الثامن الهجري. وشاهده الرحالة ابن بطوطة أثناء رحلته من مشهد علي الى البصرة، وقال عنه: "فنزلنا الخورنق موضع سكنى النعمان بن المنذر وملوك بني ماء السماء، وبه عمارة وبقايا قباب ضخمة، في فضاء فسيح على نهر يخرج من الفرات."

وعلى فكرة الشرح ده من جوجل طبعا....انا كنت اعرف المعنى العام للمثل .. بس لما حبيت انزله ساعدتنى كتير.. بالموقع اللى ارسلته لى.. ربنا يخلى عمو جوجل ويخليك بأذن الله..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*قال: علميني التلامة يامّه.... قالت له: تعال في الهايفة... واتصدر.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

جايب لكوا النهاردا بيتين شعر، بس جريوا مجرى الأمثال:

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كم منزلٍ بالعمر يألفُهُ الفتى =وحنينُهُ أبداً... لأولِ منزلِ
نقِّل فؤادَكَ حيثُ شئتَ من الهوى =ما الحبُ إلاّ... للحبيبِ الأوّلِ[/poem]

----------


## ناصرالصديق

قليل البخت  يلاقى                  العضم فى الكرشة

----------


## nour1

خذوهم بالصوت لا يغلبوكم 


                            أي استخدموا كل ما لديكم من أسباب القوة حتى لا تنهزموا  :hey: 


nour1
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*لاقيني... ولا تغديني*

----------


## بنت شهريار

جدتى بتصبح عليكم اووووووووووووووووووى
وبتقولكم

عاتب الامير .. ولا تعاتبش الغفير

اعتقد المثل هنا للتفرقة بين اساليب الحوار والمناقشة فى العتاب
فهمناك من يدرك الزوق والادب فى النقد والمناقشة
وهناك من لايملك الا الصوت العالى والاسلوب الغير لائق فى ادب الحوار

صح الكلام ..!!
 :f2:

----------


## زوزو عادل

بصلة المحب خروووووووووووف

----------


## زوزو عادل

اللى بيته من زجاج مايحدفش الناس بالطوووووووووووووب

----------


## the_chemist

> جدتى بتصبح عليكم اووووووووووووووووووى
> وبتقولكم
> 
> عاتب الامير .. ولا تعاتبش الغفير
> اعتقد المثل هنا للتفرقة بين اساليب الحوار والمناقشة فى العتاب
> فهمناك من يدرك الزوق والادب فى النقد والمناقشة
> وهناك من لايملك الا الصوت العالى والاسلوب الغير لائق فى ادب الحوار
> 
> صح الكلام ..!!


صباحك فل يا بنت أبوها

صح المثل و الشرح

و هناك أيضا

عاملوا الناس علي قدر عقولهمشكرا يا بنت السلطان

----------


## the_chemist

أعتذر للكل عن عدم ردى على مشاركاتهم في الأيام السابقة 

طبعا عارفين ليه و خصوصا الأخت ارتحال


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يروق بال الجميع

شكرا لناصر

شكرا لزوزو عادل اللى وحشنى مشاركاتها

شكرا لحنين

شكرا لنور 1

شكرا لسوما

و طبعا عميق شكرى لشاعرنا أيمن رشدى

شكرا للكل

 :f2: 
 :f2: 
 :f2: 
 :f2: 
 :f2: 
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

نورت يا عم كيماوي...

طب فك لنا دي... هي مقولة صح ولا غلط؟

*أربط الحمار مطرح ما يقول لك صاحبه.*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


عودا حميدا  استاذ فريد 


وهناك قول مآثور  لجدتى   بيقول 



كل غيبة بسلامة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*بعد ما كل، واتكا... قال: داريحته مستكة.*

----------


## بنت شهريار

نهيتك مانتهيت والطبع فيك غاااااااااااااااااااالب
وديل الكلب مايتعدل لو علقوا فيه قااااااااااااااااااااااااالب

حد يترجم !!

----------


## the_chemist

> نهيتك مانتهيت والطبع فيك غاااااااااااااااااااالب
> وديل الكلب مايتعدل لو علقوا فيه قااااااااااااااااااااااااالب
> 
> حد يترجم !!


ميييييييييييييييييييييين اللى هنا

بنت السلطان  

طيب فيييييييييييييييييين مسرووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

الشرح تم سابقا يا بنت السلطان

بس هو القالب مالو تقيل ليه كده

هههههههههههههههههههههه

صباحو اشطة

فين حلاوة المولد بقي   :Poster Spam:   :Poster Spam:

----------


## the_chemist

> نورت يا عم كيماوي...
> 
> طب فك لنا دي... هي مقولة صح ولا غلط؟
> 
> *أربط الحمار مطرح ما يقول لك صاحبه.*


منورنا يا عمو الشاعر الكبير

دا من الأمثلة الكريهة بالنسبة لى

و لازم أكتبه بالأحمر
*أربط الحمار مطرح ما يقول لك صاحبه.*[/QUOTE]


لأنه يدعو لعدم التوضيح لصاحب المال الموقف

يعنى الخديعة و عدم الأمانة

صح و لا ايه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

والله يا كيماوي المثل السابق دا سلاح ذو حدين، وإن كنت أميل لرأيك إنه يدعو لراحة البال على حساب الأمانة وهو شيء مرفوض قطعا.

وربما يكون متشابها مع:

*الباب اللي ييجي لك منه الريح... سده واستريح.*

----------


## the_chemist

> والله يا كيماوي المثل السابق دا سلاح ذو حدين، وإن كنت أميل لرأيك إنه يدعو لراحة البال على حساب الأمانة وهو شيء مرفوض قطعا.
> 
> وربما يكون متشابها مع:
> 
> *الباب اللي ييجي لك منه الريح... سده واستريح.*


مثل جميل و ناس كتير بتعيش بيه


و لكن أنا لا أقتنع به

فالمواجهة أهم شئ لحل المشاكل 

أما أن أهرب منها فلن تحل و لو بالطبل البلدى

شكرا يا عمو

----------


## the_chemist

سوما شكرا لمشاركتك بمثل جميل

جزاء سنمار

طبعا شكرى العميق لأكثر الأعضاء نشاطا في الأمثال الأخ ناصر الصديق


زوزو عادل نورتينا بس ياريت عاوزين كمان


و بعدين فين باقى الناس يعنى

ع العموم منتظر أكثر لأن أمثالنا الشعبية هى جزء من كياننا كأمة لها تاريخ و بدون الماضى فلا حاضر و لا مستقبل أبدا

شكرا للجميع و منتظر الزيادة

----------


## the_chemist

من حبنا حبيناه و صار متاعنا متاعه
و من كرهنا كرهناه و يحرم علينا إجتماعه
و طبعا مفهوم المثل

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> سوما شكرا لمشاركتك بمثل جميل
> 
> جزاء سنمار
> 
> طبعا شكرى العميق لأكثر الأعضاء نشاطا في الأمثال الأخ ناصر الصديق
> 
> 
> زوزو عادل نورتينا بس ياريت عاوزين كمان
> 
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين 
سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه  احمعين

شكرا ابو امنية  على الترحيب 

موضوعك رائع  ويستحق التقييم 

(من حلاوة لسانه وريقه صار الكل صديقه )  يضرب المثل للمدح

----------


## حنين مصر

من مات  ابوه ناهبوه

مااعرفش  دا بابا  اللى غششه  ليا
ومعناه واضح يعنى
هههههههههه

----------


## زوزو عادل

*"الانسان كالطائر كلما علا بنفسه سقط من اعين الناس"
*

----------


## the_chemist

> من مات  ابوه ناهبوه
> 
> مااعرفش  دا بابا  اللى غششه  ليا
> ومعناه واضح يعنى
> هههههههههه


يا حنين

الرجل يغششك و تكتبى غلط

من مات أبوه نهبوهيعنى سرقوه

----------


## the_chemist

لسانك حصانك إن صنته صانك و إن هنته هانكو معنى المثل واضح

قيمة الإنسان فيما ينطق به لسانه

فكلما حافظت علي لسانك حافظت علي نفسك

و كما قالوا في الأثر "الكلمة تتحكم فيها طالما لم تخرج منك فإن خرجت تحكمت فيك"

شكرا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*قال: عد غنمك يا جحا...

قال: واحدة قايمة... وواحدة نايمة.*

----------


## the_chemist

> *قال: عد غنمك يا جحا...
> 
> قال: واحدة قايمة... وواحدة نايمة.*


صباحو فل يا عمو

يضرب هذا المثل ليدل علي أن ما يملكه الإنسان قليل و في غير حاجة للعد

----------


## the_chemist

صباحو فل و ياسمين من ندى مصرنا مرويين

بمناسبة جحا

عامل زى مسمار جحا
و قصته أن جحا باع دارا له و اشترط علي المشترى أنه باع الدار كلها إلا هذا المسمار و الجدار الموجود به المسمار و اشترط أيضا أنه مسموح له بالإطمئنان علي هذا المسمار كلما أراد فوافق الرجل

و لكنه فوجئ بتكرار زيارات جحا في اليوم الواحد و أحيانا في أوقات غير مناسبة

و صارت مثلا يُضرب

----------


## the_chemist

اللى عدى اللسان صار نتان
و هو مثل معناه أن أى طعام مهما كان غالى و فاخر طالما أنه تخطى لسان الإنسان إلى داخل جوفه فلا فرق بينه و بين الطعام رخيص الثمن 

و هو مثل يحض على عدم الإسراف و على الرضي بالقليل

صباحكو فل

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*يا روح... ما بعدك روح*

----------


## the_chemist

إن جاك الطوفان حط وِلدك تحت رجليك

و مفهوم معنى المثل بأنه في حالة وقوع الفرد في أى مشكلة له أن يضحى حتى بأقرب الناس له و هو إبنه

و أنا أرفضه جملة و تفصيلاً

----------


## the_chemist

سألوا جحا فين بلدك قال بلدي اللى فيها مراتى

و معناه أن الرجل يطمئن و يسكن حيث زوجته

و طبعا مش عارف ألون المثل بالأزرق و لا بالأحمر

ههههههههههههههههههههه
سألونه بالفوشيا و كل واحد يختار اللون اللى يحبه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*أنا واخويا على ابن عمي.... وانا وابن عمي... ع الغريب.*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ابنى ابنك .. ولا تبنيش لابنك

بمعنى ابنى اساسيات تربية لابنك ،، تربية صحيحة 
ابنى شخصيتة بشكل سوى وسليم
افضل من ان تبنى المال والرفاهية له

تحياتى  :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> *أنا واخويا على ابن عمي.... وانا وابن عمي... ع الغريب.*


و الله يا شاعر

اليومين دول اتقلب و بقي

أنا و الغريب على أخويا و إبن عمى

شكرا

----------


## the_chemist

> ابنى ابنك .. ولا تبنيش لابنك
> 
> بمعنى ابنى اساسيات تربية لابنك ،، تربية صحيحة 
> ابنى شخصيتة بشكل سوى وسليم
> افضل من ان تبنى المال والرفاهية له
> 
> تحياتى


عندك حق يا عبير

إبنى إبنك و لا تبنيش لإبنك

صح و الله بس الناس نسيت الكلام ده

و أصبحوا يبنوا لأولادهم بدلا من أن يبنوهم

هاتى كمان و بطلى تأخير

عندك غياب 6 شهور

شكرا يا بنت أبوها

----------


## the_chemist

شوية أمثال فلاحى من أمثال الفلاحين

برد طوبة يخلى الصبية كركوبة

و طبعا لازم كل واحدة خايفة على نفسها لازم تحمى نفسها من برد شهر طوبة

ياللا خدوا بالكوا بقي

----------


## Dragon Shadow

موضوع جميل كصاحبه 
 :f2: 
ندخل في الموضوع ونشارك بقى






إللي مربي قرد عارف لعْبُه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أحببت أن أجدد... إليكم هذا المثل البريطاني القح:
A man of words, and not of deeds
Is like a garden... Full of weeds
وترجمة نصه: رجل من الكلمات وليس من الأفعال، مثل البستان المغطي بالحشائش الضارة.

أما شرح الحكمة فيه، فأتركه لأخي العزيز الكيميائي.

----------


## the_chemist

> موضوع جميل كصاحبه 
> 
> ندخل في الموضوع ونشارك بقى
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> إللي مربي قرد عارف لعْبُه


يا هلا و ميت غلا

الأخ دراجون هنا يا سعدنا

أتمنى أنك تشاركنا كمان و كمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــان

بس البداية كده مثل من الجبلاية خبط لزق

بس مظبوط و الله

اللى مربى قرد عارف لعبه

بس فيه قرد زهقنا و بنفكر نجيب خبرا من بره يمكن يفكوا شفرته و بندعى ربنا يفك أجلاه عن قريب

سعدنا بتواجدك

و ياريت متكونش الأخيرة 

و خد بقي دى وردة البداية

 :f:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين 



قالت جدتى 


عليك يبان  يا مداغ اللبان

----------


## the_chemist

> أحببت أن أجدد... إليكم هذا المثل البريطاني القح:
> A man of words, and not of deeds
> Is like a garden... Full of weeds
> وترجمة نصه: رجل من الكلمات وليس من الأفعال، مثل البستان المغطي بالحشائش الضارة.
> 
> أما شرح الحكمة فيه، فأتركه لأخي العزيز الكيميائي.


و الله يا شاعر دوختنى

نحن نتعلم منك الحكمة و تسألنا نحن التلاميذ

يا خوفى يا بدران ليكون استمحان و تسقط و يبقى آخر عشا

الحكمة أن الإنسان و ليس الرجل فقط بأقعاله و ليس بأقواله

و ليس كما سمعنا من يقول

خذ بأقوالى و لا تأخذ بأفعالى

صح يا عمو

----------


## the_chemist

برد الصيف أشد من السيف

يعنى أى شخص لابد أن يتفادى البرد في الصيف و لا يقول بأن البرد يأتى في الشتاء فقط

لأن البرد الذى يأتى في الصيف أعنف من الذى يأتى في الشتاء

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يا خوفى يا بدران ليكون استمحان و تسقط و يبقى آخر عشا
> 
> الحكمة أن الإنسان و ليس الرجل فقط بأقعاله و ليس بأقواله
> 
> و ليس كما سمعنا من يقول
> 
> خذ بأقوالى و لا تأخذ بأفعالى



طب والله ما كنت واخد بالي من حكاية إنه للبشر كلهم مش للرجال فقط.

متيييييييين يا كيماوي.

طب خد دا... دا استمحان بجد... لأني أنا ما اعرفش أشرحه:

*قطعت جهينة قول كل بليغ*

----------


## مي مؤمن

> *قطعت جهينة قول كل بليغ*


هو المثل الصح على ما اعتقد 
قطعت جهيزة قول كل خطيب

وأصل هذا المثل، أن قوماً اجتمعوا يخطبون في صلح بين حيين من العرب، قتل أحدهما من الآخر قتيلاً، ويسألون أن يرضوا بالدية، فبينما هم في ذلك، إذ جاءت (جهيزة) الأمة، وهي تقول: إن القاتل قد ظفر به بعض أولياء المقتول فقتله..! فقالوا عند ذلك: (قطعت جهيزة قول كل خطيب).. أي قد استغني عن الخُطَب..! فأصبح المثل سائراً بين العرب، يضرب لمن يقطع على الناس ما هم فيه، بحماقة يأتي بها..!


على ما اعتقد والله اعلم 
تحياتي لكم 
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> هو المثل الصح على ما اعتقد 
> قطعت جهيزة قول كل خطيب



الله يفتح عليكي يا بنتي... أشكرك على التصحيح والشرح.

جزاك الله كل خير.

----------


## the_chemist

مى مؤمن رابعة العصابة نورتنا يا ناس

و الله أسعدتنا زيارتك و يارب تكون إقامة دايمة يا أفندم

شوفت يا عمو المثل هو 

و قطعت جهيزة قول كل خطيب
شكرا يا عمو و شكرا يا مى

أفادك الله

----------


## أم أحمد

*موضوع جميل اوي اخي الكيميائي*
*ماليش في الامثال*
*بس هتابع معاكم عشان اتعلم منكم*
*تحياتي لك ولكل المشاركين*
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> *موضوع جميل اوي اخي الكيميائي*
> *ماليش في الامثال*
> *بس هتابع معاكم عشان اتعلم منكم*
> *تحياتي لك ولكل المشاركين*



السلام عليكم الأخت الغالية أم أحمد

طبعا وجودك أسعدنا و نورنا

و ربنا يديم الخير يارب

و طبعا لما فكرت في الموضوع ده فكرت علشان أمثالنا الشعبية جزء لا يتجزأ من كياننا المصري و العربي
و لسنا نحن فقط و لكن الشعوب جميعها لها أمثالها التى هى جزء من تراثها الذى تحافظ عليه

فرأيت أن يكون الموضوع موسوعة قدر المستطاع لنعرف جميعا بعضاً من تراثنا الذى هو صحيح في كثير من الأحيان و لذلك طلبت ممن يضع مثلا أن يلونه بالأزرق لو كان موافقاً عليه و بالأحمر لو كان معترضا عليه

شكرا لوجودك

و شكرا للمشرفين علي تثبيت الموضوع

شكرا شكرا للجميع و أتمنى أن نستفيد منه جميعا

شكرا يا أختى الغالية

----------


## centr mud

يغيب غيبتة ويجى بهيبتة  



موضوع جميل عجبنى 


شكرا كاتب الموضوع

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

كنت مخطئا في مثلي السابق... ولم تكن فيأصله جهينة إطلاقا...

فلنجرب هذا...

*وعند جهينة الخبر اليقين.*

----------


## مي مؤمن

> ما يجيبها إلا... مي
> 
> الله يفتح عليكي يا بنتي... أشكرك على التصحيح والشرح.
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير.


استاذ ايمن شكرا لزوق حضرتك أخجلت تواضعنا  :Animal Rooster: 
ربنا يبارك في حضرتك يا فندم  :BRAWA: 






> مى مؤمن رابعة العصابة نورتنا يا ناس
> 
> و الله أسعدتنا زيارتك و يارب تكون إقامة دايمة يا أفندم


أستاذ فريد انا فعلا هحاول ارجع واتابع تاني زي الاول علشان خاطركوا  :Cool:  :Cool: 
ربنا يبارك في حضرتك :y: 
تحياتي لكم
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## مي مؤمن

> السلام عليكم
> 
> كنت مخطئا في مثلي السابق... ولم تكن فيأصله جهينة إطلاقا...
> 
> فلنجرب هذا...
> 
> *وعند جهينة الخبر اليقين.*


أستاذ ايمن المثل مظبوط وميه وميه 
ودة قصة المثل 

((عند جهينة الخبر اليقين )) 

قصة المثل :_

يحكى أنه كان هناك رجل من بني كلاب يدعى حصين بن عمرو بن معاوية بن كلاب خرج ومعه رجل من جهينة يقال له 

الأخنس ، فنزلا منزلا ، فقام الجهني إلى الكلابي فقتله ، وأخذ ماله ، وكانت أخته ((صخرة)) بنت عمرو تبكيه في 

المواسم ، وتسأل عنه فلا تجد من يخبرها ـ فقال الأخنس فيها :


كصخرة إذ تسائل في مراح
وفي جرم وعلمهما ظنون 

تسائل عن حصين كل ركب.
وعند جهينة الخبر اليقيـن 
مناسبة ضرب المثل : يضرب في معرفة الخبر..

شكرا يا استاذ فريد على الموضوع الجميل دة
وشكرا يا استاذ ايمن على المثل 
تحياتي لك 
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> يغيب غيبتة ويجى بهيبتة  
> 
> 
> 
> موضوع جميل عجبنى 
> 
> 
> شكرا كاتب الموضوع


مرحبا بالعضو الجديد

نورتنا و ياريت مش تغيب و تعمل المثل ده حجة

باشي

و طبعا معنى المثل واضح 

أن صاحب الهيبة مهما غاب فعندما يعود فمكانه محفوظ و هيبته قائمة

شكرا يا سنتر

----------


## the_chemist

> أستاذ ايمن المثل مظبوط وميه وميه 
> ودة قصة المثل 
> 
> ((عند جهينة الخبر اليقين )) 
> 
> قصة المثل :_
> 
> يحكى أنه كان هناك رجل من بني كلاب يدعى حصين بن عمرو بن معاوية بن كلاب خرج ومعه رجل من جهينة يقال له 
> 
> ...


مى مؤمن

وجودك زاد المكان نورا و بهاءاً

و طبعا مش عارف أشكرك ازاى علي الشرح الجميل ده

أنتم الذين جعلتم الموضع ذو قيمة بمشاركاتكم جميعا يا أعضاء منتدى تجمع الأحبة

شكرا شكرا للجميع

----------


## the_chemist

شتواية فى أدار تهد الجدار

و له معنى واضع و معنى أعمق

المثل يقول بأن الشتواية التى تأتى في شهر أدار "شهر قبطى" و هو يكون مع نهاية مارس تقريبا من الممكن أن تتسب في هدم جدار البيت 

و المعنى الأعمق أن الشئ الذى يأتى في غير أوانه يكون أعنف من اللازم و من الممكن أن يحطم ما لا يجب تحطيمهو لذلك يجب الحرص

----------


## حنين مصر

جيبتك ياعبد المعين تعين  لاقيتك ياعبد المعين عاوز تتعان

ههههههههههههه

افتكر  معناه  واضح 
ولا ايه
اجرررررررررررررررررى انا باءه

----------


## the_chemist

> جيبتك ياعبد المعين تعين  لاقيتك ياعبد المعين عاوز تتعان
> ههههههههههههه
> 
> افتكر  معناه  واضح 
> ولا ايه
> اجرررررررررررررررررى انا باءه


نورتى يا حنين 

إيه أخبار بنت أختك

----------


## the_chemist

البعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب
و بصراحة مش مقتنع بيه قوى إلا في حدود لو كان المقصود هو الشخص الذى لا تحب رؤياه

----------


## the_chemist

إبـعــد حـبــة تـزيــد مـحـبــة
هذا المثل لابد من الأخذ به خصوصا لو هناك مشكلة قادمة بينك و بين من تحب فإبعد قليلا حتى تستعيد نفسك و يستعيد نفسه و يعود الشوق بينكما كما كان

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*ما لقوش في الورد عيب... قالوا له يا احمر الخدين.*

----------


## the_chemist

> *ما لقوش في الورد عيب... قالوا له يا احمر الخدين.*


تسلم يا عمو

هذا المثل يضرب عندما يحاول شخص ما أن يظهر عيوب الآخرين و وصفهم بما ليس فيهم من عيوب و نقائص

و فعلا

ما لقوش في الورد عيب قالوا يا أحمر الخدين

----------


## taro2a1

> طارق باشا نورنا
> 
> يا هلا يا هلا سعيدن بوجودك
> 
> بس يعنى كده أول مثل تبقي ريحته مش و لابد
> 
> عموما تعالى تانى و عاشر
> 
> شكرا
> ...


*ازيك يا فريد باشا/

المثل ده معناه ان فيه ناس كتير ضعيفة جسمانيا لكن صوتها مجلجل وعالي وتحس انه ممكن يوقع جبل من صوته العالي، بينما هو ضعيف جدا واقل نفخة توقعه.*

----------


## مي مؤمن

> البعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب
> و بصراحة مش مقتنع بيه قوى إلا في حدود لو كان المقصود هو الشخص الذى لا تحب رؤياه


والله مش بس الي مش بتحب رؤيته بس الدنيا بتنسي كل شيء حتى الحب 
يعني بيقلوا البعد بيولد الجفى  ::(:  ::(:  ::(: 
تسلم ايدك يا استاذ فريد على الامثال 
تحياتي لك 
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> والله مش بس الي مش بتحب رؤيته بس الدنيا بتنسي كل شيء حتى الحب 
> يعني بيقلوا البعد بيولد الجفى 
> تسلم ايدك يا استاذ فريد على الامثال 
> تحياتي لك


السلام عليكم 

نورتينا بعودتك يا مى 

عارفة يا مى  

مهما الدنيا تلهى عمره ما تبعد الحبيب عن القلب أبدا

معلهش هأقول قصة سمعتها في برنامج "أبلة فضيلة" بس معبرة و حقيقية

كان في 3 أخوة سافروا كل واحد في مكان لطلب العلم

الأول رجع بعد سنة أبوه سأله: رجعت بسرعة ليه؟

قال: رجعت لأنى إشتقت لبلدى و كنت كل لما أشوف القمر في الليل كنت أشتاق لقمر بلدى

الأب قال: فعلا الشوق صعب

الثانى رجع بعد سنتين و الأب سأل نفس السؤال

الإبن قال: إشتقت لبلدى و كنت بأصبر نفسي لما أشوف الشمس أشتاق لشمس بلدى

و بعدين جيت لشمس بلدى

الثالث رجع بعد 5 سنين

الأب قال له: أكيد مش بتحب مصر

الإبن: ليه

الأب: علشان غبت 5 سنين و أخوك الكبير إشتاق لها بعد سنة و التانى بعد سنتين

الإبن: أشتاق ازاى لبلدى و أنا واخدها جواى في قلبي و أنا مسافر
كنت كل لما أشوف شمس أحس بشمس بلدى و لما أشوف قمر أفرح لأنه قمر بلدي
و كنت كل لما أشتاق و أتعب أقول كله علشان بلدى

و لما عرفت الكتير من العلم رجعت أفيد بيه بلدى

الأب قال: فعلا أنت الوحيد اللى بتحب بلدك

شكرا يا مى

و مستنى مشاركاتك دايما

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخى فريد  ابو امنية 

مبروك عليك تثبت موضوعك الشيق 

وعندى  فكرة  واكيد هى ليست ببعيدة عن فكر حضرتك 

ياريت   تجمع كل الامثال  الموجوده فى الموضوع  وتعمل موسوعة امثال 

لكى يسهل على الاعضاء  الاستفادة منها 

يارب تكون الفكرة  عجبتك 

ولك منى كل تقدير  واحترام

----------


## centr mud

الغايب مالوش نايب

----------


## the_chemist

> الغايب مالوش نايب


لا واضح يا أحمد أنك جعان و عاوز تاكل الوليمة كلها لوحدك

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حنين مصر

اللى مايشوفش من الغربال  يباه اعمى

هههههههههههههه

وليه مايكونش  نسى يغير النضاره

----------


## the_chemist

> اللى مايشوفش من الغربال  يباه اعمى
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> وليه مايكونش  نسى يغير النضاره


اللى مايشوفش من الغربال  يبقي أعمىطبعا يا حنين و المثل مفهوم

هاتى كمان و إسألى

----------


## هنداوى ابو كف

لما تقول 
و أمشي سنة و لا أخطى قنا
يبقى لازم نرد عليك و نقولك اتلم المتعوس على خايب الرجا 
و لو كنت من الجيزه يبقى انتا صاحب نفس عزيزه و اصل ما فيش ::mazika2::  
و لو كنت من سكان السواحل تبقى تربيت ميه مالحه و وشوش كالحه  ::uff::

----------


## هنداوى ابو كف

يا مامنه للرجال يا مأمنه للميه فى الغربال 
و عجبى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

كُل اللي يعجبك... والبس اللي يعجب الناس.

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> لما تقول 
> و أمشي سنة و لا أخطى قنا
> يبقى لازم نرد عليك و نقولك اتلم المتعوس على خايب الرجا 
> و لو كنت من الجيزه يبقى انتا صاحب نفس عزيزه و اصل ما فيش 
> و لو كنت من سكان السواحل تبقى تربيت ميه مالحه و وشوش كالحه



الأخ الفاضل / هنداوي

نشكرك ونرحب بك معنا.

فقط اسمح لي أن ألفت نظرك أن الموضوع هنا خاص بالأمثال الموجودة فعلا، ولا نؤلف فيها ولا نبدع.

وأكيدا لا نورد ما فيه تجريح أو تلميح لأي زميل.

جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## the_chemist

و ايش تعمل الماشطة في الوش العكر
و الماشطة هى التى كانت تقوم بتزيين العروس قبل زمن الكوافيرات

و كانت مهمتها أيضا المساعدة في إحياء الفرح

و معنى المثل أن الماشطة لا تستطيع أن تُجمل الوجه القبيح مهما فعلت

و معنى المثل العام

أنه لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يُجمل نفسه أمام الآخرين إلا إن كان جميلا

و أيضا لا تستطيع أن تُجمل إنسان آخر أمام الناس إلا إن كان جميلا

----------


## the_chemist

فــــــاقــــــــــد الـشـــــــــــــئ لا يـعـطــــــــــيـه
و واضح معناه أن من لا يملك لا يعطى

فكيف لفاقد العقل أن ينصح

و كيف لفاقد العلم أن يعلم

و كيف لفاقد الأدب أن يؤدب

----------


## بنت شهريار

وقالت جدتى

ملقوش العيش يتعشوا .. جابوا الفجل يتدشوا

اشرررررررررررررررررح لانى مش فاهمة  ::

----------


## مي مؤمن

*يا أمثالك يا بيرووووووووووو
بس هو يمكن زي المثل دة 
ملقوش عيش يتعشوا بيه جابوا عبد يلطشوا فيه.
هو يمكن بيطلعوا غلبهم يا في الفجل او العبد ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس المثل دة بيعجبني جدا 
*
الحاجة تقول نينى نينى لحد ماتيجى الخايبة تشترينى
مش عارفه ايه النينى دة هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*قالو للحرامي: إحلف.... قال: جالك الفرج*

----------


## the_chemist

> *يا أمثالك يا بيرووووووووووو
> بس هو يمكن زي المثل دة 
> ملقوش عيش يتعشوا بيه جابوا عبد يلطشوا فيه.
> هو يمكن بيطلعوا غلبهم يا في الفجل او العبد ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس المثل دة بيعجبني جدا 
> *
> الحاجة تقول نينى نينى لحد ماتيجى الخايبة تشترينى
> مش عارفه ايه النينى دة هههههههههههههههههههه


كيفك يا مى

عاملة ايه

ممكن تكون النينى مأخوذة من هوينى يعنى بالراحة

و هذا معناه أن الكسل يجعل صاحبه لا يجد إلا الأشياء الرديئة

اللهم نجنا من شر الكسل

شكرا يا مى

و مستنى غيره

----------


## the_chemist

> *قالو للحرامي: إحلف.... قال: جالك الفرج*


مرحب يا عمو

طبعا لا أمان للص و لا لمن يعمل في الخفاء 

و قالوا للحرامى إحلف قال جالك الفرج

لأن من يسرق لا يستحى من أن يحلف كذبا

و يقال عندما يحس الشخص بأن من يُحادثه يحلف كذبا على أى شئ

شكرا يا شاعرنا الكبير

----------


## the_chemist

على ما تتكحل العامشة يكون السوق خرب
و العامشة هى المرأة التى بعيونها مرض ما يجعلها لا ترى جيدا و تكون شكل عيونها مش و لابد

و معناه أن المرأة التى تهتم بزينتها أكثر من اللزوم و تحاول أن تُغير خلقة الله حتى يضيع الوقت و تضيع منها الفرص

----------


## هنداوى ابو كف

ردا  على مثل ايش تعمل العامشه ..........الخ
بيقولو مثل تانى و هو :-
لبس البوصه تبقى عروسه 
و لا انتو ايه رايكم 
مش فى ناس كتير بتحلى نفسها بالملابس

----------


## مي مؤمن

*عارف مثلك دة يا هنداوي فكرني بمثل 
اش تعمل المشطه في الوش العكر 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## the_chemist

> ردا  على مثل ايش تعمل العامشه ..........الخ
> بيقولو مثل تانى و هو :-
> لبس البوصه تبقى عروسه 
> و لا انتو ايه رايكم 
> مش فى ناس كتير بتحلى نفسها بالملابس


منورنا يا أخ هنداوى

هو المثل صح 

بس مكرر هنا

أنا منتظر منك أمثال طازة 

ماشي يا عم جناوى يا للى للأمثال غاوى

----------


## the_chemist

قالوا للأعمى ايه غرضك قال قفة عيون
و يقال هذا المثل عندما تسأل شخص عن أمانيه المستحيلة التحقيق

----------


## the_chemist

بيعطى البرد على قد الغطا
و معناه أن الله سبحانه و تعالى لا يبتلى الإنسان بأكثر من طاقته

و هذه رحمة من الله سبحانه و تعالى

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

على رأى المثل 


اللى ما تعلمة الاهالى تعلمة الايام والليالى

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللى يتلسع من الشوربة ينفخ فى الزبادى 

يضرب المثل  عند الحذر

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  





على قد لحافك مد رجليك 


يضرب للقناعة

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




اللوح يقول للمسمار فلقتنى  يقولة من كتر الدق اللى على دماغى

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



صباح الخير يا جارى انت فى حالك وانا فى حالى

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



حت الحزينة تفرح ما لقيتش لها مطرح

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرجمن الرحيم 


اجرى يا ابن آدم جرى الوحوش  غير  رزقك لم تحوش

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صححوني يا جماعة... بصراحة أنا شاكك في الشطر الأول من المثل.

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا تحايلني ولا أحايلك =الهم طايلني وطايلك[/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> على رأى المثل 
> 
> 
> اللى ما تعلمة الاهالى تعلمة الايام والليالى


طبعا يا ناصر فعلا

اللى ما يربيه أهله تربيه الأيام و الليالى

عندك حق




> اللى يتلسع من الشوربة ينفخ فى الزبادى 
> 
> يضرب المثل  عند الحذر


طبعا اللى يتلسع من الشوربة ينفخ في الزبادى طيب و اللى يتلسع من الزبادى يعمل ايه




> على قد لحافك مد رجليك 
> 
> 
> يضرب للقناعة


الحمد لله على فضله




> اللوح يقول للمسمار فلقتنى  يقوله من كتر الدق اللى على دماغى


أى و الله و يضرب عندما تزيد الطلبات عن الإمكانيات سواء كانت إمكانيات مادية أو صحية أو معنوية





> صباح الخير يا جارى انت فى حالك وانا فى حالى


يضرب عندما تكثر المشاكل بين الناس و بعضها و لكن للأسف يتعلل به الكثيرون فتقطعت الصلات بين الناس




> جت الحزينة تفرح ما لقيتش لها مطرح


عندك حق و الله يا ناصر




> اجرى يا ابن آدم جرى الوحوش  غير  رزقك لم تحوش



طبعا ليس للإنسان غير ما كتبه الله له

و يجب أن يكون السعى فى إتجاه حلال حتى يرزقنا الله بالحلال

شكرا يا ناصر

----------


## the_chemist

> صححوني يا جماعة... بصراحة أنا شاكك في الشطر الأول من المثل.
> 
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> لا تحايلني ولا أحايلك =الهم طايلني وطايلك[/poem]


لا يا عمنا الشاعر

المثل بيقول 

لا تعايرنى و لا أعايرك دا الهم طايلنى و طايلك
و مفهوم المثل أن كلنا في الهم سواء فليس هناك داعى من أن يعاير بعضنا بعضا بعيوبنا

----------


## the_chemist

قبل ما تبص لعود الكبريت اللى في عين أخوك بص للخشبة اللى في عينك
و مفهوم معنى المثل و هو ببساطة لا تنظر لعيوب الآخرين و لكن إنظر لعيوبك أولا و عالجها

و هو مأخوذ من حديث رسول الله "صلي الله عليه و سلم"

 يبصر أحدكم القذى في عين أخيه و ينسى الجذع في عينه 
و هو موجود تحت رقم 87308 في الدرر السنية الراوي: أبو هريرة  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: الألباني  -  المصدر: صحيح الجامع  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 8013

----------


## the_chemist

تبص لى بعين أبص لك بإتنين
و هو معناه أنك عندما تهتم بالآخرين فسيهتمون بك أكثر من إهتمامك بهم

و قد أعجبنى جدا تفسير الشيخ محمد متولى الشعراوى "اللهم إرحمه و أنزله نزل الصديقين و الشهداء" في لماذا تم تحريم السرقة؟

حيث قال: تخيل لو أن السرقة مباحة فكم بيتا ستسرق في اليوم
لنقل عشرة بيوت

و لكن إنظر لعدد الذين سيسرقونك سيكونوا بالآلاف

و بنفس المنطق فلو إهتممت بالناس فعدد الاذين سيهتمون بك أكثر بكثير ممن ستهتم بهم

----------


## بنت شهريار

الله الله الله
دا انا باينى هجيب جدتى تقعد عندكم

ماشاء الله عليكم
ناصر الصديق
استاذ ايمن
ابو امنية
بجد تسلم ايديكم


المثل دا سمعته فى مسلسل
بيقول

قالها انتى طالق ..  قالتلة قوم بينا ننام

اعتقد دا دليل على مدى الترابط بين الزوجين
مهما زادت الخلافات

صح؟؟ ولا كلام مسلسلات؟؟

----------


## the_chemist

> الله الله الله
> دا انا باينى هجيب جدتى تقعد عندكم
> المثل دا سمعته فى مسلسل
> بيقول
> 
> قالها انتى طالق ..  قالتلة قوم بينا ننام
> اعتقد دا دليل على مدى الترابط بين الزوجين
> مهما زادت الخلافات
> 
> صح؟؟ ولا كلام مسلسلات؟؟


لا يا بنت السلطان

شرعا هذا لا يجوز لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لأن الرسول "صلي الله عليه و سلم" قال "ثلاث هزلهن جد النكاح و الطلاق و العتاق"

بمعنى لو أن الرجل بيهزر مع زوجته و قال لها "يا بعيدة أنت طالق" فقد تطلقت و لو كانت المرة الثالثة فلتخرج فورا من المنزل لمنزل أهلها

فين جدتك

و لا أنت شاطرة تشجعينى و تقولى معاك بالنص و هأساعدك و أرد و لما نيجى في الجد خلعون

لا يا بنت السلطان مفيش عندنا لا خُلع و لا غيره

بسرعة إسألى جدتك و تعالى

----------


## the_chemist

لو لك عند الكلب حاجة قول له يا سيد
و هو مثل يقال عندما تكون محتاج لشئ عند إنسان لا أخلاق له أو إنسان أقل منك مرتبة أو إنسان تكرهه

و أنا شخصيا لا أحب هذا المثل

----------


## the_chemist

لاقينى و لا تغدينى

و هو مثل يضرب للتدليل على أن حسن استقبال الضيف مهم جدا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح الخير يا جاري... إنت في حالك، وانا في حالي.*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



اقلب القدرة على فمها ................... تطلع البنت لأمها

----------


## the_chemist

> *صباح الخير يا جاري... إنت في حالك، وانا في حالي.*


تمام يا عمو

بس موجود قبل كده هنا

الحاج ناصر جابه قبلك

منتظر جديدك

----------


## the_chemist

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> 
> اقلب القدرة على فمها ................... تطلع البنت لأمها


تمام يا حاج ناصر

و أيضا 

إكفى القدر على فوه يطلع الواد لأبوه

طبعا

----------


## بنت شهريار

اضحك دا الضحك رخيص ... قبل مايغلى ويتعبى فى قراطيس
دعوة للضحك ونسيان الهموم

----------


## بنت شهريار

الضحك ع الشفاتير و القلب يسبغ مناديل

مامعناة ان الوجه يضحك برغم من ان القلب يملأة الاحزان والالام

----------


## the_chemist

> اضحك دا الضحك رخيص ... قبل مايغلى ويتعبى فى قراطيس
> دعوة للضحك ونسيان الهموم


يااااااااااااااااااااااه يا بنت السلطان

نشتنى و نيشانك رشق 

الضحك بقي قليل

سمعت جملة قالها صحفى و لكنها تمثل الحقيقة

"كانوا زمان بيبضحكوا على إسماعيل ياسين و النهاردة لو 1000 إسماعيل ياسين مش هيضحكونا برضوا"

ماشي هاتى كمان

----------


## the_chemist

> الضحك ع الشفاتير و القلب يسبغ مناديل
> 
> مامعناة ان الوجه يضحك برغم من ان القلب يملأة الاحزان والالام


مش عارف إنتى مستنصادانى النهاردة و لا ايه

كل أمثالك بتوجعنى قوى

هو أنت بتكتبيها و أنت قاعدة معايا و لا ايه


فعلا بنحاول نرسم الضحكة بس القلب مليان و مملى على رأى جدتى الحبيبة "اللهم إرحمها و إجعل نزلها الجنة مع حبيبك المصطفى صلي الله عليه و سلم"

هاتى يا بنت أبوها هاتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

بإيه تشتري الود وانت واقفلي زي الند

اشررررررررررح ياجدو !!

----------


## the_chemist

> بإيه تشتري الود وانت واقفلي زي الند
> 
> اشررررررررررح ياجدو !!


و الله يا بنت السلطان مثل واقعى جدا

فمن يطلب حب الناس عليه بالعمل معهم و ليس ضدهم

----------


## the_chemist

كتر البعد يولد الجفا
فالمطلوب أن نقترب من أحبابنا و لا نبتعد عنهم إلا للضرورة و بمدة لا تسمح للتجافى من الدخول بيننا

----------


## the_chemist

يا مربي في غير وِلدك يا بانى في غير ملكك
و هذا المثل يُضرب في حالة تعلق الشخص بما ليس ملكا له بشكل عام

فعندما تتعلق بما ليس من حقك فأنت تبذل جهدا ليس له عائد و لا مردود سوى التعب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> تمام يا عمو
> 
> بس موجود قبل كده هنا
> 
> الحاج ناصر جابه قبلك
> 
> منتظر جديدك


بجد؟... طب شوف دا كدا...

صباح الخير يا جاري... إنت في حالك وانا في حالي...

باهزر بس...

شوف لنا دا يا ريسنا

*زغردي ياللي مانتيش غرمانة*

----------


## the_chemist

> شوف لنا دا
> 
> *زغردي ياللي مانتيش غرمانة*[/CENTER]


منور يا عمو

الحمد لله إن الإلزهايمر راح بعيد

طبعا زغرتى ياللى مانتيش غرمانة

و يُقال هذا المثل عندما يشجع شخصا ما شخص آخر علي شئ سيكلفه كثيرا بلا فائدة

و بطبيعة الحال المُشجع لن يتكلف شيئا

و حتى لو كانت أشياء معنوية

شكرا يا عمو

----------


## the_chemist

قالوا الجمل طلع النخلة قال آدى الجمل و آدى النخلة
و يُقال هذا المثل عندما نسمع شيئا نشك فى حدوثه

و طبعا قالوا 

الجمل طلع النخلة قلنا آدى الجمل و آدى النخلة

----------


## the_chemist

لو لقيو العيش يبقي الملح شبرقة
و بصراحة مش عارف ألون المثل ده بأى لون

و لكن هذا المثل يقال للقناعة

فأنا سألونه بلون خليط و هو البنفسجى و كل واحد يلونه باللون اللى يناسبه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*عتاب الندل... اجتنابه.*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*الإفراط في التواضع يجلب المذلة*

----------


## the_chemist

> *عتاب الندل... اجتنابه.*


عندك حق يا عمو

عتاب الندل تركه بلا رد 

و كما يقول أحدهم

لو أنك ألقمت كل كلب عوى حجرا لصار الحجر بدينار

و عتاب الندل إجتنابه

----------


## هنداوى ابو كف

بمناسبة العيش و الملح 
بنقول لقمه هنيه تكفى ميه 
و لا انتو ا مش معايا 
يعنى الاكل و سط الاحباب يكفى مهما كانت  كميته كتير كانت او قليل

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم 


ابو امنية 

موضوع جدا قيم .. سلمت يداك عليه ^-^

جيت بكذا مثل اليوم .. طبعا منقولين من اماكن مختلفة ..
عشان اتأكد منهم .. ::$: 


بسم الله نبدأ


حبيبك يمضغ لك الزلط وعدوك يعد لك الغلط 

( اعتقد وضحة  :: )

خنفسانة شافت بزورتها ع الحيط قالت ياعمري لولو في خيط رد أبو وردان هو اللي زي وزيك يجيبوا وحشين؟

ترجمة  
(( خفنساء رأت اطفالها على الحيط .. قالت يا عمري زي خيط اللولو ..
رد عيها الصرصور .. وقال .. الي زيك يجيبوا وحشين ؟؟))

مثل جمع بين مثلين
 الاول : (( القرد في عين امه غزال )) 
الثاني : (( الطيور على اشكالها تقع ))

حمارتك العرجة تغنيك عن سؤال اللئيم 

( اعتقد واضحة  :: )

أكلوا الملوخية وصاروا أفندية 

( ودي كمان  :: )


زي الشيال ما يذكر ربه الا في الحملة الثقيلة

(( الشيال معناها العتال ))

سوي طيب وارميه في بحر جاري ان ضاع عند العبد مايضيع عند الباري


قال يا حلاق شعري ابيض ولا اسود؟ قال دحين ينزل قدامك و تشوفه

(( دحين معناها الان))

زيطة و عيطة على مخيطة

(( المخيطة هي ثمرة شجرة معينة )) 
ويشبه المثل القائل .. سوا من الحبة قبة 

البيضة ماتخابط حجر

(ودي كمان اعتقد انها واضحة )


عندي كمان كم مثل جزائري .. حابة اضيفهم هما 


مول الفول يقول طياب

ترجمتها 
الفوال .. يقول على اكله طيب .

وهي تعني 
كل شخص يفتخر بما يمكنه عمله 


الي بارت على سعدها دارت

ترجمته
التي لا تتزوج باكرا تكون سعيدة مع زوجها


كي طارت لطيور جات الهامة تدور

يضرب هذا المثل  عندما تسند الأمور إلى  غير أهلهـــا . :Clown: 


واش جابك للواد يا الزيتونة
نوع من الندم على التدخل في أمر كان من الممكن تفاديه  ::sorry:: 

مشكور يا ابو امنية على الموضوع الاكثر رائع .. :l2: 

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*من دقنه.... وافتل له.*

----------


## the_chemist

> *الإفراط في التواضع يجلب المذلة*


طبعا يا مى 

لا يجب على الإنسان أن يفرط في التواضع حى لا يضيع حقه

فلابد من جزء من الكبرياء و التفاخر بشرط عدم تجاوز الخطوط الحمراء

شكرا يا مى

منتظرين الجديد منك دايما

----------


## the_chemist

> بمناسبة العيش و الملح 
> بنقول 
> 
> لقمه هنيه تكفى ميه 
> و لا انتو ا مش معايا 
> يعنى الاكل و سط الاحباب يكفى مهما كانت  كميته كتير كانت او قليل


معاك حق يا هنداوى يا جناوى

و

لقمة هنية تكفي مية

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> ابو امنية 
> موضوع جدا قيم .. سلمت يداك عليه ^-^
> 
> جيت بكذا مثل اليوم .. طبعا منقولين من اماكن مختلفة ..
> عشان اتأكد منهم ..
> 
> بسم الله نبدأ
> ...




فعلا يا إيمى واضحة

حبيبك يمضغ لك الزلط و عدوك يتمنى لك الغلط



> خنفسانة شافت بزورتها ع الحيط قالت ياعمري لولو في خيط رد أبو وردان هو اللي زي وزيك يجيبوا وحشين؟
> 
> ترجمة  
> (( خفنساء رأت اطفالها على الحيط .. قالت يا عمري زي خيط اللولو ..
> رد عيها الصرصور .. وقال .. الي زيك يجيبوا وحشين ؟؟))
> 
> مثل جمع بين مثلين
>  الاول : (( القرد في عين امه غزال )) 
> الثاني : (( الطيور على اشكالها تقع ))
> ...


صح يا ايمى و المقابل المصري له

خنفسة شافت ولادها ع الحيط قالت لولى في خيط



> حمارتك العرجة تغنيك عن سؤال اللئيم 
> 
> ( اعتقد واضحة ).



صح و صح جدا

فلابد أن تستغنى بما في يدك عن سؤال الناس




> أكلوا الملوخية وصاروا أفندية 
> 
> ( ودي كمان )


جميل و جديد

و طبعا الملوخية لأنها كانت في زمن من الأزمان من الأطعمة الخاصة بعلية القوم من العهد الفاطمى




> زي الشيال ما يذكر ربه الا في الحملة الثقيلة
> 
> (( الشيال معناها العتال ))


و مقابله المصرى

زى فرعون ما تذكر ربك غير وقت غرقه



> سوي طيب وارميه في بحر جاري ان ضاع عند العبد مايضيع عند الباري
> .


طبعا لازم اللى يعمل الخير ما ينتظر من وراه الشكر حتى يأتيه الشكر ممن لا تستطيع شكره من الله

و إلا إن كنت تنتظر الشكر من العبد فلن تأخذ الأجر من الرب




> قال يا حلاق شعري ابيض ولا اسود؟ قال دحين ينزل قدامك و تشوفه
> 
> (( دحين معناها الان))


و مقابله المصرى

يا خبر النهاردة بفلوس بكرة يبقي ببلاش



> زيطة و عيطة على مخيطة


المخيطة هى ثمرة لا تستحق العناء لسوء طعمها

و مثله في مصر

الجنازة حارة و الميت كلب




> البيضة ماتخابط حجر
> 
> (ودي كمان اعتقد انها واضحة )


طبعا واضحة و المقابل المصري له

اللى بيته من قزاز ميحدفش الناس بالطوب



> عندي كمان كم مثل جزائري .. حابة اضيفهم هما 
> 
> 
> مول الفول يقول طياب
> 
> ترجمتها 
> الفوال .. يقول على اكله طيب .
> 
> وهي تعني 
> كل شخص يفتخر بما يمكنه عمله


يا هلا بالأمثال الجزائرية

صح تماما




> [COLOR="DarkOrchid"][U]الي بارت على سعدها دارت
> 
> ترجمته
> التي لا تتزوج باكرا تكون سعيدة مع زوجها


أعتقد يا ايمى معناه

أن البنت اللى بارت تلف و تبحث عن زوج يجلب لها السعادة

أعتقد ذلك من فهمى للمثل




> [COLOR="DarkOrchid"][U]كي طارت لطيور جات الهامة تدور
> 
> يضرب هذا المثل  عندما تسند الأمور إلى  غير أهلهـــا .


و هذه مشكلتنا في العالم العربي كله توسيد الأمر لغير أهله




> [COLOR="DarkOrchid"][U]واش جابك للواد يا الزيتونة
> نوع من الندم على التدخل في أمر كان من الممكن تفاديه





> مشكور يا ابو امنية على الموضوع الاكثر رائع ..   بارك الله فيك .


و هذا له مقابل مصرى

ايه اللى دخلك بين الملوك يا صعلوك
و هذا معناه الندم على التدخل في أمر لا تقدر عليه

شكرا يا ايمى و منتظر جديدك

بارك الله فيكى

----------


## the_chemist

> *من دقنه.... وافتل له.*


يقال هذا المثل عندما يكون شخص مكلف بالأمانة

و يقوم بالصرف منها على أشياء أخرى و يدعى أنه يصرف من جيبه

----------


## centr mud

قالوا  الجمل طلع النخلة 


ادى  الجمل وادى  النخلة

----------


## centr mud

اللى يتدخل فيما لا يعنية  يسمع اللى ما يلدش علية





ايه رأيك

----------


## nour1

انا وصلت  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Plane:  :Plane: 
حضرتك وصلت ولا لسه... معليش بقى العمر له حق عليناههههههههههههه
استاذ the chemist  :Ban2: 
اشيل الزير من البير 
يعني الزير القوي الشجاع زي الزير سالم :Bud:  مثلا ووقع في البير حتشيله ازي حضرتك تقدر اكيد لالالالالالالالا :What:  :What: 

بالمختصر المفيد وانشالله اقدر افيد::ههههههههههههه
انه الشخص ايللي بيقول اشيل الزير من البير :Robot: 
ما يقدر يشيل نملة ههههههههههههههههههههههه :Weight Lift2:  :Weight Lift2: 
بس يقدر يقول اناااااااا وبس :3asabi: ...يعني يا ارض اشتدي ما فيش حد قدي
الله ينجينا من كلمة انا  :Poster Oops: 
ويا رب تكون مستفيد استاذ the chemist
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

nour1
 :f2:

----------


## حنين مصر

يموت الزمار  واديها بترقص


ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

> قالوا  الجمل طلع النخلة 
> 
> 
> ادى  الجمل وادى  النخلة


دا متعاد يا أحمد




> اللى يتدخل فيما لا يعنية  يسمع اللى ما يلدش علية
> 
> ايه رأيك


و ده جميل بس تقريبا هو بيقال

من تدخل فيما لا يعنيه سمع ما لا يرضيه
و منتظر جديدك و تسلم إيدك يا أحمد

----------


## the_chemist

> انا وصلت 
> حضرتك وصلت ولا لسه... معليش بقى العمر له حق عليناههههههههههههه
> استاذ the chemist 
> اشيل الزير من البير 
> يعني الزير القوي الشجاع زي الزير سالم مثلا ووقع في البير حتشيله ازي حضرتك تقدر اكيد لالالالالالالالا
> 
> بالمختصر المفيد وانشالله اقدر افيد::ههههههههههههه
> انه الشخص ايللي بيقول اشيل الزير من البير
> ما يقدر يشيل نملة ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


منورانا يا نور

و إن شاء الله إستفدنا

و أى مثل هاتيه و حاولى تشرحيه

لأننا هنا عاوزين نعمل موسوعة للأمثال من كل العالم العربي

يارب يسعدك

شكرا يا نور و أنت عرفت السكة أهوه

بلاش تغيبى

----------


## the_chemist

> يموت الزمار  واديها بترقص
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه


لا يا حنين هو المثل

يموت الزمار و صوابعه بتلعب
لأن الزمار يُحرك صوابعه على فتحات المرزمار ليغير النغمات

و هذا المثل معناه أن الذى يتعود علي شئ لا يتركه أبدا حتى و هو يموت

منتظر جديدك يا حنين

----------


## the_chemist

علشان الورد ينسقي العليق
و العليق هو نبات طفيلي ينمو بجوار الزروع و يتغذى على غذائها و التخلص منه صعب لأنه يمسك جذوره في جذور النبات الأصلى

و يُضرب هذا المثل عندما نريد أن نقول بأننا نعطى لمن ضرره أكثر من نفعه من أجل إرضاء من نحبه

و صحيح

علشان الورد ينسقي العليق

----------


## the_chemist

مش هتعرف فضل أمك غير لما تشوف مرات أبوك
و هو يقال عندما يسب أحدا ما هو موجود فنقول له لا تتمنى الآتى فقد يكون أسوء مما هو موجود

و فعلا

مش هتعرف فضل أمك غير لما تشوف مرات أبوك

----------


## nour1

هو انا اقدر ما ادخل القاعة دي ((فك التكشيرة))) يا the chemist 
تصدق انا اول مرة دخلت فيها المنتدى دخلت هنا وشدني قوي
وايللي شدني اكتر روح الدعابة  الحلوة ايللي بين الاعضاء
وده قليل تواجده بالمنتديات الاخرى
على العموم انا اشكركم جميعا على الروح المرحة وان أخطأت سامحوني :Poster Oops: 
وانا لو ما مزحت وفرفشت انبج هههههههههههه افقع يعني زي البالونة ههههههههههههههه :M (10): 
يعني شفت البالونة لما تنفخها قوييييييييي تعمل ايه يا استاذ:::: ::  ::  هي دي انبج 
وانا بس انبج اطرطش ههههههه اعور يعني  :New Bigcrowd: 

وده مثل لبناني هديه مني لك :Ptrose: 

((((((((((لا تذم ولا تشكر ال بعد سنة و ستة اشهر))))))))))
أظن المعنى مفهوم بس يلله نكسب ثواب تاني

المعنى لا تعطي رأيك بالشخص تشكر فيه او تذم وتقول تعرفه قبل سنة و ستة اشهر
المدة اطول من عدة الارملة هههههههههه  :;):  :;): 

nour1
 :f2:

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


ابو امينة تسلم ايدك على اضافتك الجميلة .. :Aaaaa33: 

بالنسبة للمثل الأخير

عندي مثل اعتقد انه يشبهه ::stpd:: 

روح يا ناكر خيري بكره تشوف زمانى من زمن غيرى

اعتقد انه نفس المدلول . ::$: 


عندي مثل حابة اضيفه ولو في بديل باللهجة المصرية يا ريت و تقولنا عليه..

لا قدرك يغلي ولا مقلاتك تقلي وانا زليت عليك من قلة عقلي

((زليت معناها مررت ))

والله اعلم .. يقال في حالة اذا كان الشخص لجأ الى شخص لا يملك المؤهلات للمساعدة .

وشكرا لك على موضوعك القيم جدا جدا .

بارك الله فيك  :f:

----------


## the_chemist

> هو انا اقدر ما ادخل القاعة دي ((فك التكشيرة))) يا the chemist 
> تصدق انا اول مرة دخلت فيها المنتدى دخلت هنا وشدني قوي
> وايللي شدني اكتر روح الدعابة  الحلوة ايللي بين الاعضاء
> وده قليل تواجده بالمنتديات الاخرى
> على العموم انا اشكركم جميعا على الروح المرحة وان أخطأت سامحوني
> وانا لو ما مزحت وفرفشت انبج هههههههههههه افقع يعني زي البالونة ههههههههههههههه
> يعني شفت البالونة لما تنفخها قوييييييييي تعمل ايه يا استاذ:::: هي دي انبج 
> وانا بس انبج اطرطش ههههههه اعور يعني 
> 
> ...


و الله يا نور و نحن سعداء بتواجدك معنا

و سعداء بمشاركاتك الجميلة

و طبعا المثل مفهوم و بنقوله هنا في مصر

شكرا يا نور و منتظر أمثال لبنانية مع الترجمة

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> ابو امينة تسلم ايدك على اضافتك الجميلة ..
> 
> بالنسبة للمثل الأخير
> 
> عندي مثل اعتقد انه يشبهه
> 
> روح يا ناكر خيري بكره تشوف زمانى من زمن غيرى
> ...


صح يا إيمى عندك حق

روح يا ناكر خيري بكره تشوف زمانى من زمن غيرى





> عندي مثل حابة اضيفه ولو في بديل باللهجة المصرية يا ريت و تقولنا عليه..
> 
> لا قدرك يغلي ولا مقلاتك تقلي وانا زليت عليك من قلة عقلي
> 
> ((زليت معناها مررت ))
> 
> والله اعلم .. يقال في حالة اذا كان الشخص لجأ الى شخص لا يملك المؤهلات للمساعدة .
> 
> وشكرا لك على موضوعك القيم جدا جدا .
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلو يا ايمى و يشبه

جيبتك يا عبدالمعين تعينى لقيتك يا عبدالمعين عايز تنعان
شكرا ايمى

و الطمع حلو منتظر جديدك

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*رحلة الألف ميل... تبدأ... بخطوة.*

----------


## nour1

شكرا لحضرتك بجد اخجلت تواضعي أخي the chemist

نرجع للمزح بقى هههههههههههههههههه احسن ابج
بالنسبة للمثل خد عندك بقى يا سيدي

(((((خللي العسل بجراره حتى تغلى اسعاره)))))
((الجرة يعني القلة ))

يعني لو عندك حاجة ثمينة حافظ عليها حتى يزيد ثمنها
او لو عندك بنوتة  :Girl (13):  عسل حلوة انشالله خليها لا تجوزها لاول واحد يطرق بابك ::  لالالالالالالالا خليها :y:   للي يعرف قيمتها :Girl (20):  :Girl (20): 


nour1
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> *رحلة الألف ميل... تبدأ... بخطوة.*


صح يا شاعر

رحلة الألف ميل تبدء بخطوة

و المهم أن لا نيأس بعد تلك الخطوة

و الأهم حتى لا نيأس من طول الطريق هو أن ننظر لعد الخطوات التى قطعناها و لا ننظر للباقي علي نهاية الطريق

شكرا يا شاعرنا

----------


## the_chemist

> شكرا لحضرتك بجد اخجلت تواضعي أخي the chemist
> 
> نرجع للمزح بقى هههههههههههههههههه احسن ابج
> بالنسبة للمثل خد عندك بقى يا سيدي
> 
> (((((خللي العسل بجراره حتى تغلى اسعاره)))))
> ((الجرة يعني القلة ))
> 
> يعني لو عندك حاجة ثمينة حافظ عليها حتى يزيد ثمنها
> ...



صح يا نور

بس الجرة مش هى القلة

القلة صغيرة و الجرة كبيرة

يعنى الجرة تاخد حوالى 50 قلة كده بالراحة

و طبعا عندى بنوتتان واحدة اسمها أمنية و دى عمرها سنتين و نص 

و واحدة اسمها نور و دى لبنانية بس مش عارف سنها كام سنة

و متخافيش أول عريس يطلب إيدك هوافق على طول و لا تحبى على عرض

تسلمى يا نور

و صح

خللي العسل بجراره حتى تغلى اسعاره

----------


## the_chemist

الكلام زى الرصاص بس الجته من النحاس
يُضرب هذا المثل عندما يكون الكلام صعب و يصيب الهدف و لكن المتلقي لا يهتم بما يقال و كأنه لا يعنيه

و طبعا المقصود بالرصاص هو معدن الرصاص الثقيل جدا و لكنه لا يؤثر في النحاس

الكلام زى الرصاص بس الجته من النحاس

----------


## the_chemist

آى تقضي شغل و لا تقضى اثنين 
و كلمة آى في لغة أهل الريف هى كلمة "حاضر" التى يقولها الشخص عندما يُطلب منه عمل شئ 

و معنى المثل أن كلمة آى أو "حاضر" التى تقال لن تؤدى العمل مالم تقم بأدائه أنت

و فعلا

آى تقضي شغل و لا تقضى اثنين

----------


## nour1

> صح يا نور
> 
> بس الجرة مش هى القلة
> 
> القلة صغيرة و الجرة كبيرة
> 
> يعنى الجرة تاخد حوالى 50 قلة كده بالراحة
> 
> و طبعا عندى بنوتتان واحدة اسمها أمنية و دى عمرها سنتين و نص 
> ...


الله ربي ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم لا اعتراض على حكمك
واللهم لا اعتراض منك يا ابويا the chemist
يا راجل حرام عليك انا ببسط الكلمة وما عرفتش كلمة غير قلة اشبهها بالجرة...ايه الظلم دة بس يا ربي
انا متأكدة انك من ((جبهة رفض واعتراض)) هههههههههههههههههه

شوية جد بقى شوية مش كتير:
ربنا يخليك ويبارك لك بالبنوتة أمنية وتشوفها عروسة

بلاش تسأل عن العمر لو سمحت خلينا عيلة مسالمة خلاص حضرتك قلت انك ابويا وانا ما صدقت هههههههه

خد المثل ده عندك بقى عالماشي:

((لا تقول فول حتى يصير بالمكيول))

يعني لو عندك حاجة بتعملها ما تقرش عليها ههههههههههههه
انتظر عليها حتى تظبط على الآخر بعدين قررررررر زي ما انت عاوز 

يا رب تمر من غير اعتراض ولا رزيلة ولا قررررررررررر
ههههههههههههههههه

nour1
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*لا تأتي الرياح بما تشتهي السفن*

----------


## aboesmael-k

مصر ما بتبعد عا عاشق 

يُضْرَب هذا المثل لمن يتقاعس عن أداء عمل ما محتجاً ببعد المسافة وصعوبة الطريق

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> *لا تأتي الرياح بما تشتهي السفن*




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  


عندى اعتراض على المثل  استاذى الغالى ايمن 


تصحيح 


تأتى الرياح بما لاتشتهى السفن

----------


## aboesmael-k

> مين خرج من داره قل مقدارهمعناه إن الانسان لو عمل في شئ لا يعرفه أو تحدث فيما لا يعرفه فهو بالتالى ينكشف و يعلم الآخرون عنه أنه جاهل
> 
> و بالتالى فعلى كل شخص معرفة أين يضع قدمه حتى لا يقل مقداره
> 
> و شكرا يا بنت شهريار علي هذه التذكرة الجميلة



الوقية بمحلها قنطار

يُضْرَب هذا المثل لمن يذهب إلى مكان ولا يلاقي فيه راحته لعدم اهتمامهم به
فيلام بالقول  ::(: ( الوقية بمحلها قنطار))
الوقية وزنها 200 غرام والقنطار وزنه 250 كيلو غرام

----------


## Dragon Shadow

شكراً أخي العزيز أبو أمنية على الترحيب .... ربنا يعزك ...
المرة دي هأقول مثل قديم وأنتظر لو حد عارف تفسيره يقوله وبعدين نتكلم ..
المثل
*" من هيس راكب تيس .. ومن عجبه لابس غراره ... متلفع بعرق خبيز ... ولا مخلي الجعارة "*

----------


## the_chemist

> الله ربي ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
> اللهم لا اعتراض على حكمك
> واللهم لا اعتراض منك يا ابويا the chemist
> يا راجل حرام عليك انا ببسط الكلمة وما عرفتش كلمة غير قلة اشبهها بالجرة...ايه الظلم دة بس يا ربي
> انا متأكدة انك من ((جبهة رفض واعتراض)) هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شوية جد بقى شوية مش كتير:
> ربنا يخليك ويبارك لك بالبنوتة أمنية وتشوفها عروسة
> 
> ...


يعنى مش عاجبك كل الترحيب ده

الكل عارف يعنى ايه جرة

و الجرة عندنا فالفلاحى اسمها بلاص "هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه"

عندك حق 


لا تقول فول حتى يصير بالمكيول


يعنى فعلا بلاش تتكلم عن الرزق قبل مجيئه

عندك حق

تسلمى و تسلم كلماتك يا بنيتى

----------


## the_chemist

> *لا تأتي الرياح بما تشتهي السفن*






> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
> عندى اعتراض على المثل  استاذى الغالى ايمن 
> 
> تصحيح 
> 
> تأتى الرياح بما لاتشتهى السفن


صح يا حاج ناصر

تأتى الرياح بما لا تشتهى السفن
و واضح أن المعنى عندما تريد شيئا و هو غير مقدر لك فإن فتجد العراقيل توضع في طريقك

و الأسباب لا تُيسر لك

شكرا يا شاعر

و شكرا على التصحيح يا حاج ناصر

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ألف شكر للحاج ناصر على جميل تصحيحه... هكذا تكون الزمالة...

طيب شوفوا لنا دا:

*عامل زي القرش الماسح... مسيره يرجع لصاحبه.*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
______________


اللى يقدم السبت ... يلاقى الحد قدامة........ والى بيخدم الناس... يلاقى كل الناس خدامه

----------


## natalia

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه

فظيعه انا مش عارفه امسك نفسي من كتر الضحك 
والله تحفه

----------


## nour1

هدنة :4:  :4:  :4:  :4: 
هههههههه صدقني لو ما مزحت ابج  :4: 

اسعد الله مساك أخي ابو أمنية
ترحيبك بالطبع يعجبني وده شرف كبير ليه  
تسلم يا رب الله يخليك.

المثل::

((((((مثل الزهر بغيب سنة وبيحضر شهر))))))

اظنه غني عن التعريف



nour1
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*اللي مالوش كبير... يشتري له كبير.*

----------


## aboesmael-k

((تدحرجت الوقية صارت كلها بالسوية))
يُضْرَب هذا المثل عندما لا يبقى أمير أو فقير فالكل سواء

----------


## the_chemist

> مصر ما بتبعد عا عاشق 
> 
> يُضْرَب هذا المثل لمن يتقاعس عن أداء عمل ما محتجاً ببعد المسافة وصعوبة الطريق


مرحبا بالأستاذ الفاضل أبو اسماعيل

لعلى أكون ذكرت الاسم صحيح

و نورت موضوعنا جميعا

و فعلا مصر ما بتبعد عا عاشق
تسلم يدك

----------


## the_chemist

> الوقية بمحلها قنطار
> 
> يُضْرَب هذا المثل لمن يذهب إلى مكان ولا يلاقي فيه راحته لعدم اهتمامهم به
> فيلام بالقول ( الوقية بمحلها قنطار))
> الوقية وزنها 200 غرام والقنطار وزنه 250 كيلو غرام


مرحبا الأستاذ الفاضل

و فعلا

الوقية بمحلها قنطار
عندك حق

----------


## the_chemist

> شكراً أخي العزيز أبو أمنية على الترحيب .... ربنا يعزك ...
> المرة دي هأقول مثل قديم وأنتظر لو حد عارف تفسيره يقوله وبعدين نتكلم ..
> المثل
> *" من هيس راكب تيس .. ومن عجبه لابس غراره ... متلفع بعرق خبيز ... ولا مخلي الجعارة "*


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

ايه دا يا عمنا

دا أنت كده طلعتنى شيكارة

ههههههههههههههههههههه

لا الشرح بتاع المثل ده عليك

شكرا و منتظر جديدك بس طبعا بعد طباعة ترجمة المثل ده

----------


## the_chemist

> ألف شكر للحاج ناصر على جميل تصحيحه... هكذا تكون الزمالة...
> 
> طيب شوفوا لنا دا:
> 
> *عامل زي القرش الماسح... مسيره يرجع لصاحبه.*


طبعا يا شاعر

يُقال هذا المثل عندما يكون الشخص أو الشئ لا يساوى شئ و يعتبر نفسه ذا قيمة

----------


## the_chemist

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> ______________
> 
> 
> اللى يقدم السبت ... يلاقى الحد قدامة........ والى بيخدم الناس... يلاقى كل الناس خدامه


صح يا حاج ناصر

و يعنى أنه لابد أن تبدء بمعاملة الناس بما تحب أن يعاملوك به و ليس العكس

فكما تعامل سيعاملوك 

فيجب عليك البدء بمعاملة الناس بأسلوب طيب

و حقا

اللى يقدم السبت  يلاقى الحد قدامة.... والى بيخدم الناس... يلاقى كل الناس خدامه

----------


## the_chemist

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه
> 
> فظيعه انا مش عارفه امسك نفسي من كتر الضحك 
> والله تحفه


ناتاليا منورة

بتضحكى ليه بقي

منتظرك تسألى جدتك أو جدك و تجيبى منها أمثال و تضيفيها بسرعة

شكرا على مرورك الجميل

----------


## the_chemist

> هدنة
> هههههههه صدقني لو ما مزحت ابج 
> 
> اسعد الله مساك أخي ابو أمنية
> ترحيبك بالطبع يعجبني وده شرف كبير ليه  
> تسلم يا رب الله يخليك.
> 
> المثل::
> 
> ...


منورانا يا نور و الله

و سعيد بمرورك الرائع و مشاركاتك الفعالة

و معنى المثل أن من نريده و نحبه يغيب طويلا و عندما يعود يعود أياما قليلة

و كذلك فإن الوقت أثناء غيبته يكون أطول من الحقيقي و فى وجوده يمر الوقت سريعا

و طبعا 

مثل الزهر بغيب سنة وبيحضر شهر

----------


## nour1

مساء الخير أبو أمنية

(((((طول ما هو على الحصيرة لا بشوف قصيرة ولا طويلة)))))
((الحصيرة بساط من قش يفرش على الارض)) اللهم لا اعتراض :Omg: هههههه

طول ما هو فقير يفضل من غير زواج

والله حاولت ما امزح ما قدرت  :4:  :4: 

تقبل مروري

nour1
 :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


بمناسبة القلة والجرة  خلونى اقولكم مثل على القفة

القفة ام ودنين  .............. يشيلوها اتنين 

يعنى  التعاون  بين الناس

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> ايه دا يا عمنا
> 
> دا أنت كده طلعتنى شيكارة
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا الشرح بتاع المثل ده عليك
> ...


أخي العزيز ابو أمنية
أكيد الترجمة عليا ...  :Cool: 
نكتب المثل تاني
*" من هيس راكب تيس .. ومن عجبه لابس غراره ... متلفع بعرق خبيز ... ولا مخلي الجعارة "*

هيس المقصود بها هنا الهوس أو الجنون أو العبط حسب الأحوال  :Lol2: ... وراكب تيس (ذكر الماعز) مفهومة ...
من عجبه المقصود بها من عجائبه أو الأمور العجيبة التي يفعلها ، أنه لابس غرارة والغرارة لها أكثر من معني إحترت بأيهما المقصود بالمثل ، ولكنه بالنهاية ملبس معين ، أما متلفع وأظنها مفهومة وهى (التلفيعة أو الكوفية باللغة الدارجة المصرية) ولكن صاحبنا هنا إختار شجرة من نبات الخبيزة الشهير والشبيه بالملوخية بعد طبخه ليلفها حول رقبته كالتلفيعة ، ورغم تلك الحالة المزرية التي يبدو عليها لايعجبه الناس وفاتح صوته عليهم وبيجعر ...
كده يبقى المقصود مفهوم والمثل الشبيه له له أقرع ونزهي بس ده أوقع ...
تحياتي وتقديري للجميع
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*وكأنك يا ابو زيد... ما غزيت.*

----------


## the_chemist

> *اللي مالوش كبير... يشتري له كبير.*


صح يا شاعر

لابد لكل إنسان أن يرتكن على شخص أعقل منه و يكون له سند في الدنيا

و إذا لم يجد من أقاربه فليبحث عن آخرين و لو دفع لهم

و صح

اللي مالوش كبير... يشتري له كبير

----------


## the_chemist

> *اللي مالوش كبير... يشتري له كبير.*


صح يا شاعر

لابد لكل إنسان أن يرتكن على شخص أعقل منه و يكون له سند في الدنيا

و إذا لم يجد من أقاربه فليبحث عن آخرين و لو دفع لهم

و صح

اللي مالوش كبير... يشتري له كبير

----------


## the_chemist

> ((تدحرجت الوقية صارت كلها بالسوية))
> يُضْرَب هذا المثل عندما لا يبقى أمير أو فقير فالكل سواء


عندك حق يا أستاذ أبو اسماعيل

عندما يتساوى الذين يعلمون و الذين لا يعلمون تضيع الدنيا و يصبح
تدحرجت الوقية صارت كلها بالسوية

----------


## the_chemist

> مساء الخير أبو أمنية
> 
> (((((طول ما هو على الحصيرة لا بشوف قصيرة ولا طويلة)))))
> ((الحصيرة بساط من قش يفرش على الارض)) اللهم لا اعتراضهههههه
> 
> طول ما هو فقير يفضل من غير زواج
> 
> والله حاولت ما امزح ما قدرت 
> 
> ...



صح يا نور

و اضحكى زي ما تحبى

و فعلا الفقير ليس له نصيب من الدنيا

و حقا

طول ما هو على الحصيرة لا بشوف قصيرة ولا طويلة

----------


## the_chemist

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> 
> 
> بمناسبة القلة والجرة  خلونى اقولكم مثل على القفة
> 
> القفة ام ودنين  .............. يشيلوها اتنين 
> 
> يعنى  التعاون  بين الناس


صح يا عم الحاج ناصر

أى حمل مهما ثقل يخف بالمساعدة

و صحيح

القفة ام ودنين  .............. يشيلوها اتنين

----------


## the_chemist

> أخي العزيز ابو أمنية
> أكيد الترجمة عليا ... 
> نكتب المثل تاني
> *" من هيس راكب تيس .. ومن عجبه لابس غراره ... متلفع بعرق خبيز ... ولا مخلي الجعارة "*
> 
> هيس المقصود بها هنا الهوس أو الجنون أو العبط حسب الأحوال ... وراكب تيس (ذكر الماعز) مفهومة ...
> من عجبه المقصود بها من عجائبه أو الأمور العجيبة التي يفعلها ، أنه لابس غرارة والغرارة لها أكثر من معني إحترت بأيهما المقصود بالمثل ، ولكنه بالنهاية ملبس معين ، أما متلفع وأظنها مفهومة وهى (التلفيعة أو الكوفية باللغة الدارجة المصرية) ولكن صاحبنا هنا إختار شجرة من نبات الخبيزة الشهير والشبيه بالملوخية بعد طبخه ليلفها حول رقبته كالتلفيعة ، ورغم تلك الحالة المزرية التي يبدو عليها لايعجبه الناس وفاتح صوته عليهم وبيجعر ...
> كده يبقى المقصود مفهوم والمثل الشبيه له له أقرع ونزهي بس ده أوقع ...
> تحياتي وتقديري للجميع


السلام عليكم

هو اللى كان محيرنى كلمتين

هيس و خبيز

أنا عارف الخبيزة بس مكنتش أعتقد أن لها مذكر

أما الغرارة فهى الشيكارة المصنوعة من الخيش

و معنى المثل طبعا أن من حمق الإنسان أن يظن أنه أفضل من الناس رغم كثرة عيوبه

و حقا

من هيس راكب تيس .. ومن عجبه لابس غراره ... متلفع بعرق خبيز ... ولا مخلي الجعارة

----------


## the_chemist

> *وكأنك يا ابو زيد... ما غزيت.*


صح يا عمو

و معناه أن الشخص كافح و لم يحصل على شئ و مجهوده ذهب سُدىً أو ذهب لآخرين 

و حقاً

و كأنك يا أبو زيد ما غزيت و لا روحت و لا جيت

----------


## the_chemist

من سعده زمانه حلى لسانه

و المقصود أنه من يريد الزمان أن يسعده يضع حلاوة على لسانه

و يجعل كلامه طيباً و طبعا المقصود بالزمان هنا هو الله "سبحانه و تعالى"

و حقا 

من سعده زمانه حلى لسانه

----------


## the_chemist

ابن يومين ما يعيش ثلاثة
و معناه أن العمر مكتوب و ليس هناك مفر منه

و ما هو مقدر سوف يكون في موعده

و حقاً


ابن يومين ما يعيش ثلاثة

----------


## the_chemist

المكتوب مفيش منه مهروب
و هو مثل المثل السابق و معناه أن قضاء الله لا فكاك منه و لابد من حدوثه مهما فعلت

و هو ينطبق على قصة فتى نبى الله سليمان إبن داوود

عندما رأى الفتى أن ملك الموت ينظر إليه و يتبسم فطلب من النبى الملك أن يرسله إلى الصين

فأمر الجن فحملوه إلى الصين

و سأل النبى سليمان ملك الموت: لماذا كنت تنظر للفتى و تضحك
فقال ملك الموت: كنت أضحك لأنى أتعجب لأن الله أمرنى بقبض روحه في الصين آخر هذا اليوم
و كنت أتعجب كيف ذلك و هو يحتاج أكثر من شهرين للذهاب إلى الصين فطلبها هو بنفسه منك

و فعلا

المكتوب مفيش منه مهروب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*زي اللي وقفوا ع السلالم... لا اللي تحت سمعوهم... ولا اللي فوق شافوهم.*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

اللى يحضر العفريت  ........ ::sh:: ........  يصرفة

----------


## the_chemist

> *زي اللي وقفوا ع السلالم... لا اللي تحت سمعوهم... ولا اللي فوق شافوهم.*


يقال هذا المثل عندما يقف إنسان في موقف متأرجح

لا يصل فيه لبر الأمان

و فعلا

زي اللي وقفوا ع السلالم... لا اللي تحت سمعوهم... ولا اللي فوق شافوهم.[/B][/COLOR][/QUOTE]

----------


## ناصرالصديق

اللى يخاف من العفريت يطلع له 
 :Bounce:  :Bounce:  :Bounce:  :Bounce:  :Bounce:

----------


## the_chemist

> اللى يحضر العفريت  ................  يصرفة


ايه يا عم الحاج هى الحكاية ناقصة عفاريت يا أبا الحاج

عموما معنى المثل

أن لا تُقدم على فعل إلا إذا كنت قادرا على إتمامه

فإن لم تكن قادرا على إتمامه فلا تُقدم عليه حتى لا تصبح نكتة بين الناس و أيضا حتى لا تصاب باليأس

و فعلا

اللى يحضر العفريت يصرفه

----------


## the_chemist

> اللى يخاف من العفريت يطلع له


حابس حابس حابس

فك المجالس و قوم الجالس

ايه يا عم الحاج

هو النهاردة يوم العفاريت و لا ايه

معنى المثل أن من يخاف من شئ فسيجده أمامه و أيضا لن يعرف كيف يتعامل معه

و لكن بقوة الأعصاب و الشكيمة تستطيع حل كل العقد

و فعلا

اللى يخاف من العفريت يطلع له

----------


## laprincesse

عجبتني اللعبه جدا جدا جدا 
و اود المشاركه 
ده احنا دافنينو سوا
و حكايه هذا المثال
في قديم الزمان جاء اتنين نصابين و ارادوا كسب المال من اهل قرية صغيرة
و عرفوا ان اهل القرية يؤمنون برجال الدين فقرروا بناء مقام في تلك البلده
و بالفعل جائوا بحمار و بدؤا في بناء المقام
و عند انتهاء البناء مات الحمار فا قال احدهم لماذا نترك المقام خالي
لنضع فيه الحمار و نسميه مقام سيدي الطرطوشي
و بداء اهل القرية في اللجوء لهذا المقام القريب
و يحلفون بمقامه و يتركون المال والطعام تقربا من صاحب المقام
و في احد الايام سرق احد النصابين صاحبه فلما علم جاء به
و بدء يتحدث اليه فاذا بيه يقول له
وحياة سيدي الطرطوشي ما اخدت حاجه
فارد عليه صاحيه سيدي الطرطوشي :
ده احنا دافنينوا سوا

----------


## Dragon Shadow

" قالوا للقرده إتبرقعي ... قالت ده وش واخد عالفضيحة " 
لايحتاج ترجمة  :gp:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أتنين كمان عشان خاطر الحبايب ....
دبور زن على حجر مسن ... قاله .. عايز إيه ... قاله ألحسك .... قاله أنا بالحس الحديد "
-------------
" زي جمعية الغربان ..... أولها كاك .....  وآخرها كاك "

برضه مش عايزين ترجمه  :3:

----------


## the_chemist

> عجبتني اللعبه جدا جدا جدا 
> و اود المشاركه 
> ده احنا دافنينو سوا
> و حكايه هذا المثال
> في قديم الزمان جاء اتنين نصابين و ارادوا كسب المال من اهل قرية صغيرة
> و عرفوا ان اهل القرية يؤمنون برجال الدين فقرروا بناء مقام في تلك البلده
> و بالفعل جائوا بحمار و بدؤا في بناء المقام
> و عند انتهاء البناء مات الحمار فا قال احدهم لماذا نترك المقام خالي
> لنضع فيه الحمار و نسميه مقام سيدي الطرطوشي
> ...



مرحبا بالبرنسيسة

نورتينا

هى مش لعبة بقدر ما هى محاولة لجمع جزء بسيط من التراث

و كونى وضعتها في قاعة الفرفشة فذلك لأنها من أكثر القاعات في المشاركات

و فعلا صح 

دا إحنا دفنينه سواو يُقال عندما يحاول شخص ما الكذب في موضوع معروف 

شكرا  و منتظر جديدك

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

ديه مشاركة بسيطة بالصور ... 

ولى عودة مرة أخرى إن شاء الله ..

والف شكر يا أستاذ فريد على الموضوع الجميل ده ...

وديه تانى مرة ليا فيه .. والعذر للتأخير فى الحضور عشان الوقت ضيق فعلا اليومين دول 

أتمنى لك الموفقية دائما 

أهلاوى شديد 

 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*لسان الأم يدعي... والقلب يقول: اسم الله.*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


العين ما تعلاش على الحاجب

----------


## the_chemist

> " قالوا للقرده إتبرقعي ... قالت ده وش واخد عالفضيحة " 
> لايحتاج ترجمة


تمام يا تنين يا كبير

و معناه واضح أن الإنسان المعروف عنه أنه سئ لن يُخفى وجهه عن الناس لأن الجميع يعرفه

و لا داعى للتخفى و التنكر

و فعلاً

قالوا للقرده إتبرقعي ... قالت ده وش واخد عالفضيحة

----------


## the_chemist

> أتنين كمان عشان خاطر الحبايب ....
> دبور زن على حجر مسن ... قاله .. عايز إيه ... قاله ألحسك .... قاله أنا بالحس الحديد "
> -------------
> " زي جمعية الغربان ..... أولها كاك .....  وآخرها كاك "
> 
> برضه مش عايزين ترجمه


طبعا يا غالى

منتظر جديدك و شرفتنا

الحمد لله أن الموضوع يزيد بهاءاً بكم و بمشاركاتكم الغالية

شكرا شكرا

----------


## the_chemist

> ديه مشاركة بسيطة بالصور ... 
> 
> ولى عودة مرة أخرى إن شاء الله ..
> 
> والف شكر يا أستاذ فريد على الموضوع الجميل ده ...
> 
> وديه تانى مرة ليا فيه .. والعذر للتأخير فى الحضور عشان الوقت ضيق فعلا اليومين دول 
> 
> أتمنى لك الموفقية دائما 
> ...


يا أخى

زهقتنى

لا الصور طالعة و لا عصام الحضري رجع

أمال قاعد تعمل ايييييييييييييه

----------


## هنداوى ابو كف

اليى مالوش خير فى اهلله مالوش خير فى حد 
معناه واضح طبعا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*الحق... أحق أن يُتَّبَع.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*وعند الامتحان... يُكرَم المرأ... أويُهان.*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

وشك ولا القمر

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يا أخى
> 
> زهقتنى
> 
> لا الصور طالعة و لا عصام الحضري رجع
> 
> أمال قاعد تعمل ايييييييييييييه


تم اعادة رفع الصور يافندم









اهلاوى صورة مضروبة  :: 
اى خدمة
تسلم الايادى 
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> *لسان الأم يدعي... والقلب يقول: اسم الله.*


عمنا الشاعر

حقا فالأم لا تقبل أن يُصاب ولدها بسوء و لو كان شكة دبوس

و ذكرتنى بمثل كان على لسان جدتى "اللهم إرحمها يارب" يقول:

أدعى على ولِدى و أكره اللى يقول آمينبارك الله فيك

----------


## the_chemist

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> 
> 
> العين ما تعلاش على الحاجب


ماشي يا أبا الحاج

بس ممكن تعلا في حالة لو ضربتك بوكس و ورمت  لازم هتعلى نعمل ايه بقي

نقول المثل غلط

هههههههههههههههه

طبعا بأهزر معاك

معنى المثل أن لكل منا درجته و المفروض ألا يتعالى على من هم أعلى منه

و المفروض أكثر أن لا يتعالى على أى إنسان حتى و لو كان في درجة أدنى

و حقاً

العين ما تعلاش عن الحاجب

----------


## the_chemist

> اليى مالوش خير فى اهلله مالوش خير فى حد 
> معناه واضح طبعا


يا مرحب يأبو كف

و عندك حق

اللى مالوش خير في أهله مالوش خير في حد

----------


## the_chemist

> *الحق... أحق أن يُتَّبَع.*


فعلا يا شاعر

و تلك تعليمات إلهية

الحق أحق أن يتبع

----------


## ناصرالصديق

اللى ما تلمسة ايد ............ يكتر ويزيد

----------


## ناصرالصديق

الطويلة تقضى حاجتها ......... والقصيرة تنده جارتها

----------


## ناصرالصديق

المثل المصور

----------


## حنين مصر

وقوع البلا ولا انتظاره

----------


## the_chemist

> *وعند الامتحان... يُكرَم المرأ... أويُهان.*


يا مليون مرحبا بشاعرنا

معنى المثل أن الإنسان لا يُعرف إلا حين يأتى الوقت الحاسم 

لا تُعرف الرجال إلا في وقت الشدائد

و وقت الشدة هو الإمتحان


وعند الامتحان... يُكرَم المرأ... أو يُهان

----------


## بنت شهريار

شايلوة معزة عيط قال انا واخد على شيل الجِمال

حد يترجم  :3:

----------


## بنت شهريار

الضحك على اصناف : يا كيد يا فقعة يا قلة أصناف

سمعته بس مش فهماااااااااااة  ::

----------


## ناصرالصديق

لبس البوصة  تبقى عروسه

----------


## ناصرالصديق

اللى معاه مال محيره................ يجيب حمام ويطيره

----------


## ناصرالصديق

يا رايح الشام طالب الغنى ............ رزق هناك رزق هنا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*إن قلت... ماتخافش، وان خفت... ماتقولش.*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*يا أمثالك يا عبير دة انتي جيباها من المتحف
انا في مثل في بالي بقاله كام يوم 
يا مأمنا  للرجال يا مأمنا  للميه في الغربال 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مع احترامي ليك يا فري ولكل راجل 

عيش يا كديش حتى يطلع الحشيش
حد يفهمني معناه بقى هههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## the_chemist

> وشك ولا القمر


الحاج ناصر عندنا يا مرحبا

لا طبعا يا عمنا القمر أحلى منى بهمسة صغيرة

القمر له غمازتين زى العسل و أخوك له غمازة واحدة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طبعا معنى المثل واضح و مفهوم و هو يُقال لمن طالت غيبته 

و فعلا يا حاج

وشك ولا القمر

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> *يا أمثالك يا عبير دة انتي جيباها من المتحف
> انا في مثل في بالي بقاله كام يوم 
> يا مأمنا  للرجال يا مأمنا  للميه في الغربال 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مع احترامي ليك يا فري ولكل راجل 
> 
> عيش يا كديش حتى يطلع الحشيش
> حد يفهمني معناه بقى هههههههههههههههه
> *



مثل  مماثل 


موت يا حمار لما يجى العليق

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*بينفخ في قربة مقطوعة.*

----------


## the_chemist

> تم اعادة رفع الصور يافندم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يا مرحبا ببنت أبوها

أخيرا إفتكرتينا

طب دى الصور و جبتيها بعد الواد الفاشل ده ما حطها

طب فين عصام الحضري

هو بينى و بينك كان له طلب و الأهلى مقدرش يلبيه له

هو كان عاوز 2 كيلو مشبك و 3 كيلو بسبوسة بس مش بعسل البطاطس كان عاوزهم بعسل أسود 

و كان طماع كان عاوز أوضة سفرة خشب زان من دمياط

بس مقدروش يجيبوهم له

مرحبا بعودتك يا بنت شهريار

----------


## the_chemist

> اللى ما تلمسة ايد ............ يكتر ويزيد


السلام عليكم

يا عم الحاج ناصر

معنى المثل واضح و هو أن الشئ الذى لا نأخذ منه يزيد

بس مش عارف هذا المثل دعوة للبخل و لا ايه

لو عندك شرح تانى ضيفه

لأنى لا أعرف غير ذلك

و شكرا يا حاج

----------


## the_chemist

> الطويلة تقضى حاجتها ......... والقصيرة تنده جارتها


منور يا عم الحاج ناصر

كده هتزعل القصيرات مننا

و عموما هو معنى المثل أعم و أشمل من ذلك

فمعناه أن الذى عنده قصور في شئ دائما ما يحتاج للناس

و من يملك أدواته كلها لا يحتاج لأحد في حياته و هذا مستحيل 

لأن لكل إنسان نقاط ضعف يحتاج للناس فيها

و نقاط قوة يحتاجه الناس فيها

و هكذا خلق الله الناس للتكامل و ليس للتوحد

و حقا


الطويلة تقضى حاجتها ......... والقصيرة تنده جارتها

----------


## the_chemist

> المثل المصور


معلهش يا حاج ناصر

بنت السلطان سبقتك

و اللى سبق أكل النبق

----------


## the_chemist

> وقوع البلا ولا انتظاره


عندك حق يا حنين 

و من أمثلته

الخسارة القريبة و لا المكسب البعيد
و معناه واضح و مفهوم

شكرا يا حنين

منتظر جديدك

----------


## the_chemist

> شايلوة معزة عيط قال انا واخد على شيل الجِمال
> 
> حد يترجم


بنت شهريار عندنا يا مرحبا

معنى المثل واضح و هو

من يدعى قدرات ليست فيه و قوة ليست عنده

و حقا 

شايلوه معزة عيط قال انا واخد على شيل الجِمال

----------


## ناصرالصديق

اللى يربط حبل برقبتة  الف وميه يسحبوه

----------


## the_chemist

> لبس البوصة  تبقى عروسه


ورد قبل ذلك يا حاج ناصر

خيرها في غيرها

منتظرك

----------


## the_chemist

> اللى معاه مال محيره................ يجيب حمام ويطيره


طب اللى معاه المال ده ما يحدف علينا شوية و لا ما نشبهش

طبعا كثرة المال مع السفيه الذي لا يُحسن التصرف يضيع بسهولة

و صح

اللى معاه مال محيره................ يجيب حمام ويطيره

----------


## the_chemist

> الضحك على اصناف : يا كيد يا فقعة يا قلة أصناف
> 
> سمعته بس مش فهماااااااااااة



هو ده من قبيل

الضحك من غير سبب قلة أدب
و لا أنا غلطان

و عموما أعتقد أن معناه أن الضحك بدون سبب إما أن يكون وسيلة يكيد أو يغيظ بها إنسان آخر 

أو يفقع مرارته أو معندوش سبب بس أهو بيضحك و خلاص

و حياتكم اللى عنده تفسير أوضح يقوله بلاش البخل ده

----------


## the_chemist

> يا رايح الشام طالب الغنى ............ رزق هناك رزق هنا


أنا يا حاج ناصر سأضع هذا المثل باللون الأحمر

لأنى معترض عليه

فالرسول "صلي الله عليه و سلم" وجه بأنه إذا ضاق رزق العبد في مكان فعليه بالسعى لبلد آخر لعل الله أن يوسع عليه

و أحس في هذا المثل بدعوى للتكاسل و الواكل و رفض دعوة الخالق بالسعي في مناكب الأرض للحصول على الرزق

و خطأ "من وجهة نظرى" قول

يا رايح الشام طالب الغنى ............ رزق هناك رزق هنا

----------


## the_chemist

> *إن قلت... ماتخافش، وان خفت... ماتقولش.*


صح ياشاعرنا 

تسلم الايادى
إن قلت... ماتخافش، وان خفت... ماتقولش

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*من جَدَّ... وجد، ومن زرع حصد.*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

انت بس  تأمرنى  استاذ فريد


وشكرا لك على التوضيح

----------


## مي مؤمن

*انا جبتلك يا استاذ فريد شوية امثال متطورة علشان نغيير الروتين 

امثال مصريه شعبيه بس مطوره

1- من طلب العلا يتفضل فى كابينه (4‏)


2- اللى بيته من‏ إزاز ميغيرش هدومه فى الصالون

‏3- فاقد الشىء يدور عليه

‏4- اقلب‏ 
القدره على فومها الفول يقع منها


‏5- تأتى الرياح محمله بالأتربة


‏6- ياخبرالنهارده بفلوس بكره ينزل عليه أوكازيون


‏7- 
اللى معاه قرش محيره يجيب‏ حمام ويحمره

‏8- جت الحزينه تفرح شغلت شريط حكيم وقعدت ترقص

‏9- قال‏ يامحشحشين يكفيكوا شر الكمين

‏10- اللى ياكل لوحده يشبع*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*
‏11- لاتبكى‏ على اللبن فى البسكوت


‏12- اقطع عرق و حته بتلو

‏13- اطبخى ياجاريه‏ 

الأنبوبه فاضيه يا سيدى


‏14- لو حبيبك عسل ما تحطلوش طحينة


‏15- اللى‏ يتلسع من الشوربه يتصل بالمطافى


‏16- وبكره ترجع ريما من عند خلتها فى‏ مارينا


‏17- ياداخل بين البصله وقشرتها حط قطرة علشان هادمع 


من‏ ريحتها



‏18- اصوم اصوم وافطر على المدفع


‏19- القرش الأبيض بيعوم فى‏ البحر الأحمر



‏20- ضربوا الأعور على عينه قالهم كسرتوا النضاره


ههههههههههههههه

- اللى ميشفش من الغربال يكشف نظر


‏22- المال السايب يعلم الطلبه


‏23- نام وارتاح وكل عسل نحل التمساح*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*

‏24- من خرج من داره مينساش يأخد المفتاح‏ 
معاه

‏25- الباب اللى يجيجلك منه الريح شيله وركب قبنورى
ههههههههههه
‏26- المضطر‏ يركب التاكسى


‏27- رب صدفة خير من ألف ليلة و ليلة

‏28- اللى يخاف من‏ العفريت يعمل عبيط


‏29- حجه البليد بصرف فلوسى على الوييد

‏30- المركب اللى فيها رايسين يلعبوا طاولة

‏31- اللى خدتوا الأرعه تخدو ام‏ الخلول

‏33- أكل العيش يحب الطعميه


‏34- العين عليها‏ lenses

35- قالوا للحرامى أحلف قالهم وحياة قلبى وأفراحوا

ههههههههههه
يارب تكون عجبتكم 
تحياتي لك 
 
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*البايره أولى ببيت أبوها 

البت البار ولا الجوازة العار*

لا مؤاخذة يابنات
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
معنى المثلين ان تكون الجوازة خيراً وليست للزواج فقط
وإلا تفضل البنت بدون زواج اكرم لها
ياجوزاة عدلة يابلااااااااااااااااااااااش
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

طوبة فى بيت و لا جاموسة فى غيط


اعتقدددددددددددد معنى المثل ان بناء البيت افيد واحق 
قبل ان نبدأ فى عمل او مشروع 
صح ؟؟

----------


## the_chemist

> *
> يا أمثالك يا عبير دة انتي جيباها من المتحف
> انا في مثل في بالي بقاله كام يوم 
> يا مأمنه  للرجال يا مأمنه  للميه في الغربال 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مع احترامي ليك يا فري ولكل راجل 
> *


يا مى 

حمدا لله على سلامتك

تغيبي الغيبة دى و تيجى تخبطى في الرجالة الغلابة

هو عموما المثل موجود و معروف

بس هأحكى حكاية حصلت معايا

كنت في محاضرة لمادة البيئة و كنا ندرس تأثير أشعة الشمس على اليابسة "الأرض يعنى" و المياه

و وجد الأستاذ يقول تشبيه ضحكت له التشبيه هو "الأرض مثل المرأة و البحر مثل الرجل"

و طلب منى تفسيرا للتشبيه لأنى ضحكت فقلت لا أعرف

ففسر التشبيه كالتالى:

الأرض عندما تسقط عليها أشعة الشمس ترتفع درجة حرارتها بسرعة شديدة 
و البحر يسخن ببطء

و عندما تغيب الشمس تبرد الأرض بسرعة كما سخنت بسرعة
و البحر يبر ببطء كام سخن ببطء

و كذلك المرأة تثور لأتفه الأسباب و تهدأ لأتفه الأسباب
أما الرجل فلا يثور إلا بعد تراكم أسباب كثيرة و لا يهدأ قبل أن تنتهى كل أسباب ثورته

فهذا المثل ينطبق على الرجل و المرأة 




> *
> عيش يا كديش حتى يطلع الحشيش
> حد يفهمني معناه بقى هههههههههههههههه
> *





> مثل  مماثل 
> 
> 
> موت يا حمار لما يجى العليق



المثلين متشابهين فعلا

و معناهما هو أنه من يعتمد على غيره فلينتظر و ليصبر

و لذا فلابد للإنسان من السعى على رزقه و عدم إنتظار المعونة من أحد

و فعلا


عيش يا كديش حتى يطلع الحشيش

موت يا حمار لما يجى العليق

----------


## the_chemist

> *بينفخ في قربة مقطوعة.*


صح يا شاعر

و يقال هذا المثل لمن يحاول إصلاح ما لا يمكن إصلاحه

أو نصيحة من لا يسمع النصيحة

و فعلا

بينفخ في قربة مقطوعة

----------


## the_chemist

> اللى يربط حبل برقبتة  الف وميه يسحبوه


منورنا يا حاج ناصر

طبعا معنى المثل واضح

و هو أنه من يضع نفسه في ورطة فلا يلومن إلا نفسه

و من يضع نفسه موضع السخرية فسيجد من يسخر منه بالآلاف

و حقاً


اللى يربط حبل برقبتة  الف وميه يسحبوه

----------


## the_chemist

> *من جَدَّ... وجد، ومن زرع حصد.*


طبعا يا شاعر

و معناه واضح وضوح الشمس


و فعلا


من جَدَّ... وجد، ومن زرع حصد

----------


## the_chemist

> انت بس  تأمرنى  استاذ فريد
> 
> 
> وشكرا لك على التوضيح


لا يا حاج ناصر

دا أنت تزيد المكان اللى تدخله بهاءاً و نوراً

منتظرك دائما

----------


## the_chemist

> *انا جبتلك يا استاذ فريد شوية امثال متطورة علشان نغيير الروتين 
> 
> امثال مصريه شعبيه بس مطوره
> 
> 1- من طلب العلا يتفضل فى كابينه (4‏)
> 
> 
> 2- اللى بيته من‏ إزاز ميغيرش هدومه فى الصالون
> 
> ...






> *
> ‏11- لاتبكى‏ على اللبن فى البسكوت
> 
> 
> ‏12- اقطع عرق و حته بتلو
> 
> ‏13- اطبخى ياجاريه‏ 
> 
> الأنبوبه فاضيه يا سيدى
> ...







> *
> 
> ‏24- من خرج من داره مينساش يأخد المفتاح‏ 
> معاه
> 
> ‏25- الباب اللى يجيجلك منه الريح شيله وركب قبنورى
> ههههههههههه
> ‏26- المضطر‏ يركب التاكسى
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

روشة قوى يا مى

بس كده الموقف هيخرج من إيدينا

و نعمل زى الدكتور اللى قال للأب 

ضحينا بالأم و الجنين و الأب علشان وزير التموين يعيش

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

> *البايره أولى ببيت أبوها 
> 
> البت البار ولا الجوازة العار*
> 
> لا مؤاخذة يابنات
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> معنى المثلين ان تكون الجوازة خيراً وليست للزواج فقط
> وإلا تفضل البنت بدون زواج اكرم لها
> ياجوزاة عدلة يابلااااااااااااااااااااااش


حلوة يا بنت شهريار

بس أعتقد المثل التانى هو

القعدة في الدار و لا الجوازة العار
و بتفكرينى بمثل بيقول

عازية عدس متجوزة عدس 

عندك حق المفروض أن يكون الاختيار للزوج الأفضل و ليس أول طارق

----------


## the_chemist

> طوبة فى بيت و لا جاموسة فى غيط
> 
> 
> اعتقدددددددددددد معنى المثل ان بناء البيت افيد واحق 
> قبل ان نبدأ فى عمل او مشروع 
> صح ؟؟



يا بنت السلطان نورتينا و سعدنا بعودتك
و أنت عارفة الاتفاق اللى بينا
أن الموضوع ده بالنص

بالنسبة للمثل أعتقد له معنى آخر

و هو أن البنت لما تتزوج و تجلس في بيت زوجها كأنها طوبة أفضل لها من العمل في الغيط و كأنها جاموسة

مش عارف اللى عارف حاجة تانية يقول يا جماعة

طوبة فى بيت و لا جاموسة فى غيط

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*داري على شمعتك... تقيد.*

----------


## the_chemist

> *داري على شمعتك... تقيد.*


صح يا شاعر

و معنى المثل أن لا تعلن عن شئ تعمله أو رزق سيأتيك لكل من هب و دب

لأن الحسد موجود 

و حقاً

داري على شمعتك... تقيد

----------


## the_chemist

يا رايح الخانكة على حمار ما ينوبك إلا المشوار
و قصة المثل:

أن منطقة الخانكة كانت منطقة صحراوية و بعيدة جدا عن العمران

و بطبيعة الحال فمن يذهب إليها فلن يجد عملا و لا رزقا و سيعود و ما تكلف سوى المشوار

و معنى المثل:

لا تذهب لمكان أو لشخص ليس في إستطاعته أن يقدم لك شيئا فلن تأخذ غير المشوار و تعبه فقط

فكان المثل

يا رايح الخانكة على حمار ما ينوبك إلا المشوار

----------


## هنداوى ابو كف

1- نام  و ارتاح ياتيك النجاح 
2- كارنيه اسمو الجنيه يفتح جميع الابواب  { لما تحب تنجز فى موضوع و يتقال لما تقدم رشوه لتسهيل اى مصلحه }
3- من سهر الليالى بات للعام التالى { لما تطحن نفسك فى المزاكره والنتيجه تكون راسب فى النهايه } 
4- الرأى الحر لا ينفع و لا يضر { يعنى اللى يقول رايه مجامل لطرفى الحوار لا هو مع هذا و لا هو ضد ذاك }
5- الجنيه غلب الكرنيه
 :Baby:  ::xx::  :Baby:

----------


## بنت شهريار

القرعة تتزين بشعر بنت اختها


المثل لمن تتباهى دائما بما لدى غيرها
صح ؟؟

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*قلنا كدا... قالوا اطلعوا من البلد*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *قلنا كدا... قالوا اطلعوا من البلد*


صباح الخيرات  :f2: 

اعتقد ان المثل دا بيقال 
لما ننصح حد نصيحة وميعملش بيها
ويرجع ياقولى ياريتنى عملت كذا
ساعتها نقول قلنا كدا .. قالوا اطلعوا من البلد
صح ؟؟ ::mm::

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*هو القاعد بقى بيقول للماشي "سلامو عليكوا"؟*

----------


## the_chemist

> القرعة تتزين بشعر بنت اختها
> 
> 
> المثل لمن تتباهى دائما بما لدى غيرها
> صح ؟؟


صح يا بنت السلطان

و القرعة تتباهى بشعر بنت أختها

----------


## the_chemist

> *قلنا كدا... قالوا اطلعوا من البلد*





> صباح الخيرات 
> 
> اعتقد ان المثل دا بيقال 
> لما ننصح حد نصيحة وميعملش بيها
> ويرجع ياقولى ياريتنى عملت كذا
> ساعتها نقول قلنا كدا .. قالوا اطلعوا من البلد
> صح ؟؟


صح يا شاعرنا

و صح يا بنت السلطان مع زيادة بسيطة 

أنه مش ميعملش بيها و بس و لكن يسفه من قيمتها

و يقول أنها مش تمام و مش لزماه

و حقا

قلنا كدا .... قالوا إطلعوا من البلد

----------


## the_chemist

> *هو القاعد بقى بيقول للماشي "سلامو عليكوا"؟*


حقا يا شاعر

عندما تضيع الأصول و الأعراف من بين الناس

و قصة المثل:

أنه من الأصول المتعارف عليها بين الناس

أن الواقف يلقى التحية على الجالس

و السائر يلقي التحية على الواقف

و الراكب يلقي التحية على السائر على قدميه

فعندما تضيع الأصول من الناس فإن الواقف يطلب من الجالس ببجاحة أن يلقي عليه التحية

و حقاً

هو القاعد بقى بيقول للماشي "سلامو عليكوا"؟

----------


## the_chemist

ابن الكُبة طلع القبة و ابن اسم الله خده الله
و الكُبة هى المرأة التى لا تُحسن التصرف و لا تحسب حسابا لما هو آت

و اسم الله هى المرأة التى تحسب حسابا لكل خطوة قبل أن تخطوها

و معنى المثل أن من تعتمد على في كل خطوة فإن الله معها و يوفق أبناءها للعلو و الترقي

أما من تعتمد على فكرها و لا تعتمد على الله فإن نتاجها خائب

و فعلا 

ابن الكُبة طلع القبة و ابن اسم الله خده الله

----------


## the_chemist

أبوك البصل و أمك التوم منين تجيك الريحة الحلوة يا مشئوم
معنى المثل:

أن من تكون أعماله و تصرفاته سيئة فكيف تكون سيرته حلوة بين الناس

فحاول يا إبن آدم أن تحافظ على سيرتك بين الناس 

و لا تكن 

أبوك البصل و أمك التوم منين تجيك الريحة الحلوة يا مشئوم

----------


## the_chemist

اخـتــلافهــم رحـمــة 
و هو معناه أن إختلاف الأئمة رحمة

فأنت لك الحرية بالأخذ بما يروق لك من تفسيراتهم و تأويلاتهم

و حقاً

اختلافهم رحمة

----------


## the_chemist

أخته فى الخمارة و عامل أمارة 
و معنى المثل:

أن على من يحاول أن يفرض إحترامه على الناس أن ينظر جيدا لحاله

فلا يكون به من العيوب الكثير و يحاول أن يكون محترما بينهم

و صحيح

أخته فى الخمارة و عامل أمارة

----------


## heba_ic

*موضوع جميل اوى يا كيميائى
انا حقول مثل بس مش عارفة هو متكرر ول لا
وقالت جدتى
(الشاطرة تغزل برجل حمار)
انا طبعا مش عارفة اصل المثل ده ايه
بس اعرف معناه
ان مممكن الانسان يستغل امكانيات بسيطة و يحقق بيها مكاسب ترضيه وترضى اللى حواليه
اشكرك يا استاذ كميائى على الموضوع اللطيف ده
و لك منى كل الاحترام*

----------


## heba_ic

*و قالو فى الامثال 
(اصبر ع الجار السو.... يا يرحل.... يا تجيله مصيبة تزيحه)

طبعا هو كلماته لاذعة شوية*

----------


## the_chemist

> *موضوع جميل اوى يا كيميائى
> انا حقول مثل بس مش عارفة هو متكرر ول لا
> وقالت جدتى
> (الشاطرة تغزل برجل حمار)
> انا طبعا مش عارفة اصل المثل ده ايه
> بس اعرف معناه
> ان مممكن الانسان يستغل امكانيات بسيطة و يحقق بيها مكاسب ترضيه وترضى اللى حواليه
> اشكرك يا استاذ كميائى على الموضوع اللطيف ده
> و لك منى كل الاحترام*


يا مرحب بالأخت الغالية هبة

و فعلا المثل كما قلتيه و شرحتيه

فلا تحرمينا من عودتك مرات و مرات

و فعلا

الشاطرة تغزل برجل حمار

----------


## the_chemist

> *و قالو فى الامثال 
> (اصبر ع الجار السو.... يا يرحل.... يا تجيله مصيبة تزيحه)
> 
> طبعا هو كلماته لاذعة شوية*


طبعا يا هبة

و المثل بيقول

الجار قبل الدار

يبقي فعلا

اصبر ع الجار السو.... يا يرحل.... يا تجيله مصيبة تزيحه

----------


## the_chemist

قالوا للدبة طرزى قالت لا هو شوف و لا خفة أيادى
و معنى المثل:

لا تطلب من أى شخص أن يؤدى عمل ليس لديه مهاراته أو مقوماته

و فعلا

قالوا للدبة طرزى قالت لا هو شوف و لا خفة أيادى

----------


## the_chemist

إتعلم الأدب من قليل الأدب
و معنى المثل:

أن تأخذ العبرة ممن يُخطئ

و كلما رأيت شخصا يأتى بفعل سئ فتجنب أن تأتى بهذا الفعل

و حقاً

إتعلم الأدب من قليل الأدب

----------


## loly_h

*الســــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــــاته ...



احييك اخـــى ابو امنية على فكرة موضوعك

وعاوزة اعترف ان فى كتير من الأمثال

اللى موجودة بموضوعك جديدة خالص عليا

وامثال تانية سمعتها لكن شرح معانيها كان موش 

واضح كتير...

تسلم افكارك الجميلة



وهاشارك بمثل دايما الوالد بيقوله وباستمرار

يكررة...

وهو كمان ورثة عن والدة الله يرحمه

المثل بيقول

اللى مايبكيش عليا وانا حى يوفر دموعة عند الممات



سعدت جدا بإشتراكى بموضوعك

وإن شاء الله لى عودات وعودات

تقبل تحيتــــــى ...*

----------


## the_chemist

> *الســــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــــاته ...
> 
> 
> 
> احييك اخـــى ابو امنية على فكرة موضوعك
> 
> وعاوزة اعترف ان فى كتير من الأمثال
> 
> اللى موجودة بموضوعك جديدة خالص عليا
> ...


يا مرحبا بقاعة الفنون فى موضوعنا المتواضع

يا أهلا و مرحبا بلولى

صحة المثل كما سمعته من أمى "يرحمها الله" هو

اللى ما يبكى على و أنا في الحى سامعه ... يوم الممات يوفر مدامعه
و معناه واضح و هو 

أنك إن لم تهتم بي في أثناء وجودى معك فإهتمامك بى مجرد إهتمام مظهرى بلا أى صدق

و حقاً

اللى ما يبكى على و أنا في الحى سامعه ... يوم الممات يوفر مدامعه

و منتظر عودتك بفارغ الصبر

----------


## the_chemist

يا بختى باللى بكانى و بكى الناس عليا و لا ضحكنى و ضحك الناس عليا
و معنى المثل:

أن من يقسو عليك لدرجة أن يبكيك و يجعل الناس تبكى عليك هو من يريد لك الخير

و عندما يأتى الوقت ستجد أن قسوته عليك نفعتك و جعلت الناس يُعجبون بك

أما من يُضحكك الآن فسيجعلك مدعاة للسخرية حين يأتى وقت الإعتماد على نفسك

و فعلا

يا بختى باللى بكانى و بكى الناس عليا و لا ضحكنى و ضحك الناس عليا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*هذا الشبل... من ذاك الأسد.*

----------


## the_chemist

> *هذا الشبل... من ذاك الأسد.*


شاعرنا الهمام

حصلنا الرعب يا أفندم

طبعا لابد للإبن أن يأخذ من صفات أبيه في الغالب الأعم

و هو يُقال عندما يكون الإبن مثل أبيه في أشياء كثيرة 

و حقا

هذا الشبل من ذاك الأسد

----------


## the_chemist

و نسجا على ما قاله شاعرنا في المثل السابق

من شابه أباه فما ظلم أمه
و هذا المثل قصته أنه كان عندما يشك أحد في نسب إبنه إليه فكان يُستعان بتشابه الملامح بين الطفل و أبيه

و اليوم نقوله مقتضبا


من شابه أباه فما ظلم

و هو حاليا المقصود منه أن الولد لابد أن يأخذ من خصال أبيه

من شابه أباه فما ظلم أمه

----------


## the_chemist

و هذا المثل سمعته في الإذاعة اليوم و أعجبنى يقول المثل

تور أجرب و لكن بيجيب ميه زلال
و معنى المثل أنه برغم أن الثور أجرب و قبيح المنظر إلا أنه يدور في الساقية ليُخرج لنا ماءاً زلالاً

و معناه الأعم

أن لا نأخذ الناس بمظاهرهم و مناظرهم و لكن لابد أن ننظر للفائدة التى تعود على الناس منهم

و حقا

تور أجرب و لكن بيجيب ميه زلال

----------


## مصراويةجدا

السلام عليكم 
انا جاية بقي النهاردة ارد في هذا الموضوع لاول مرة رغم اني قرأته كله 
بصوا بقي المثل اللي جاي ده وحكايته معايا

كان في واحدة جارتنا مبتعرفش تعمل اي حاجة خالص وكانت بنتها شطورة جدا يعني بتعرف تطبخ بقي وتروق وتغسل والكلام ده ( معرفش اتعلمت منين )

والعكس بقي في بيتنا المحترم مامتي لهلوبة جدا بس مدلعاني خالص معرفش الالف من كوز الدرة في شغل البيت 

فاجدتي بقي لما تيجي عندنا كانت دايما  تهزأ فيه  وتقوم مدياني المثل الجامد ده اللي كان بينرفزني خااااااااااااااالص 

كانت تقول علي رأي المثل ( بنت الشاطرة تطلع خايبة ........... وبنت الخايبة تطلع شاطرة )

وانا كنت اسمعه من هنا واقعد اعيط اعيط لحد ما انام بس دلوقتي تقول لمين ولا بيحوق هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

للتوضيح فقط :

الشاطرة الاولي ( امي )
الشاطرة التانية ( بنت الجيران )
الخايبة الاولي ( حضرتي و بلا فخر )
والخايبة التانية ( جارتنا )

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*العند... يورث الكفر.*

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم 
> انا جاية بقي النهاردة ارد في هذا الموضوع لاول مرة رغم اني قرأته كله 
> بصوا بقي المثل اللي جاي ده وحكايته معايا
> 
> كان في واحدة جارتنا مبتعرفش تعمل اي حاجة خالص وكانت بنتها شطورة جدا يعني بتعرف تطبخ بقي وتروق وتغسل والكلام ده ( معرفش اتعلمت منين )
> 
> والعكس بقي في بيتنا المحترم مامتي لهلوبة جدا بس مدلعاني خالص معرفش الالف من كوز الدرة في شغل البيت 
> 
> فاجدتي بقي لما تيجي عندنا كانت دايما  تهزأ فيه  وتقوم مدياني المثل الجامد ده اللي كان بينرفزني خااااااااااااااالص 
> ...


مرحبا بالمصراوية جدا

منورة الموضوع 

و عجبتنى الحكاية

و منتظر عودتك مرات و مرات

شكراً

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*عشمتني بالحلق... خرّمت انا وداني.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*رب ضارة... نافعة.*

----------


## the_chemist

> *العند... يورث الكفر.*


السلام عليكم

شاعرنا الكبير عود و العود أحمد

طبعا العند عندما يتمكن من الإنسان فإنه يتسبب في تصرفات و قرارات قد تبلغ في الحماقة مداها

و نعوذ بالله من الكفر و لكن التصرفات التى تتبع العناد تولد الكفر في كثير من الأحيان

و فعلا

العند بيورث الكفر

----------


## the_chemist

> *عشمتني بالحلق... خرّمت انا وداني.*


منورنا يا شاعر

و يُقال هذا المثل عندما يعد الإنسان بما لا يستطيع تنفيذه

و لابد للبس الحلق من ثقب "تخريم الأذنين"

و فعلا 

عشمتنى بالحلق خرمت أنا ودانى

----------


## the_chemist

> *رب ضارة... نافعة.*


طبعا 

و يُقال للرضاء بقضاء الله و قدره

و هو قد جاء مصدقا لما جاء في كتاب الله الكريم في سورة البقرة الآية 216

و يقول الحق تبارك و تعالى 

"و عسى أن تكرهوا شيئاً و هو خير لكم و عسي أن تحبوا شيئاً و هو شر لكم"

و لذا قال أجدادنا

رب ضارة نافعة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*مصائب قوم... عند قوم... فوائد.*

----------


## the_chemist

> *مصائب قوم... عند قوم... فوائد.*


يااااااااااااااااااااااه يا شاعر

للأسف فعلا مصائب قوم عند قوم فوائد

و للأسف فيه اللى بيبقي قاعد منتظر مصيبة لأخوه مش لعدوه

و كان هذا المثل يُقال في السابق للأعداء

و حقاً قالوا

مصائب قوم عند قوم فوائد

----------


## the_chemist

إبن الشيبة للخيبة

و يقال هذا المثل لمن يُنجب أطفالا في سن متأخرة 

فلمن سيتركهم بعد فراغ عمره أو كِبر سنه

و هو فيه دعوة للزواج المبكر حتى يتسنى للرجل أن يُنجب أطفاله و يربيهم و هو في كامل صحته و عقله

و فعلا

إبن الشيبة للخيبة

----------


## the_chemist

اجرى يا ابن آدم جرى الوحوش غير نصيبك يا ابن أدم لم تحوش


و هو فيه دعوة للجرى على الرزق الحلال و فقط

و الله ضمن الرزق لعباده

و على كل إنسان السعى في مناكبها و لكن بالحلال و فقط

و حقا

اجرى يا ابن آدم جرى الوحوش غير نصيبك يا ابن أدم لم تحوش

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*المركب اللي ليها ريسين... تغرق.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*الحاجة... أم الاختراع.*

----------


## the_chemist

> *المركب اللي ليها ريسين... تغرق.*


منورنا يا شاعر

طبعا المفروض أن تكون القيادة في واحدة تُصدر القرار في وقت الحاجة إليه

و حقا

المركب اللى له ريسين .... تغرق

----------


## the_chemist

> *الحاجة... أم الاختراع.*


فعلا الحاجة هى التى تدعو الإنسان للتفكير و اختراع ما يلزمه

فلولا تعب يديه من شق الأرض ما إخترع الفأس

و هى دعوة لكل إنسان أن يُعمل فكره في تدبير ما يحتاج إليه في كل أمور حياته

و فعلا

الحاجة أم الإختراع

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*العين... عليها حارس.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*تقول للقمر قوم... وانا أقعد مطرحك

أو

تحلّ من على حبل المشنقة.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*الغاوي... ينقط بطاقيته.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*الاعتراف بالحق... فضيلة.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*قد أعذر... من أنذر.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنا عجبني مثل =روح للحبيب قول له
إن كان حبيبك عسل =ما تلحسوش كله[/poem]

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> يا مرحبا ببنت أبوها
> 
> أخيرا إفتكرتينا
> 
> طب دى الصور و جبتيها بعد الواد الفاشل ده ما حطها
> 
> طب فين عصام الحضري
> 
> هو بينى و بينك كان له طلب و الأهلى مقدرش يلبيه له
> ...




سامعك وشايفك   ::p:   ::p: 































 :Poster Spam:   :Poster Spam:   :Poster Spam:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*اللي له ضهر... ما ينضربش على بطنه.*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

جاى المره دي بـ 3 أمثال واضحين ، زى ماهايقول أبو أمنيه عنهم بالظبط ...

- يسأل على البيضة .... مين باضها ؟ .
- ياعم يامزين .... شعر راسي أبيض ولا أسود ؟  قاله :- دلوقت ينزل عليك وتشوفه . 
- إتحدت في المجلس وإللي يكرهك يبان .
----------

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*اللي شايل قربة... تخرّ على راسه.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*كلٌ... يغنّي على ليلاه.*

----------


## the_chemist

> *العين... عليها حارس.*


آسف يا أخوانى لطول الغيبة

و بالطبع يا شاعرنا الهمام العين عليها حارس

و العين التى هى وسيلة البصر هى ثانى حاسة تعمل في الإنسان و بالتالى هى ثانى أهم الحواس

كما قال الله في كتابه الكريم 

"إن السمع و البصر و الفؤاد كل أولئك كان عنه مسئولا" الإسراء آية 36

و فعلا 

العين عليها حارس



> *تقول للقمر قوم... وانا أقعد مطرحك
> 
> أو
> 
> تحلّ من على حبل المشنقة.*


طيب يعنى عمنا الشاعر عاوز ايه من المثل ده

يا عمنا أنا لازلت في سن المراهقة يعنى في السن الحرج

و بعدين هى فين دى اللى تحل من على حبل المشنقة دلوقتى

سمعت قصة هذا المثل و لكنى لا أتذكر التفاصيل الكاملة و هى:

أنه كان هناك ثائر محكوم عليه بالإعدام

فأصدقائه أوفدوا جارية غاية في الحسن و الجمال للسجان ألهته حتى هربوه و صار المثل

واحدة تحل من على حبل المشنقة

----------


## the_chemist

> *الغاوي... ينقط بطاقيته.*


طبعا

و معناه 

أن الذي يريد شئ عليه أن يدفع ثمنه حتى لو كان بجزء من ثوبه

و معناه الأشمل

لابد من الجهد حتى تصل لما تريد حتى و لو بذلت أقل جهد فسيعينك الله علي ما تريد

و حقاً

الغاوى ينقط بطاقيته

----------


## the_chemist

> *الإعتراف بالحق... فضيلة.*


و ده صح و تمام

فضيلة الإعتراف بالخطأ من كرم الأخلاق التى لابد منها حتى يُصبح الإنسان في وضع أفضل

و حقاً

الإعتراف بالحق ... فضيلة

----------


## the_chemist

> *قد أعذر... من أنذر.*


طبعا 

إذا تكرر خطأ من أنذرته فليس له عذر و يجب عقابه

و لابد من الإنذار حتى يعلم من لا يعلم حدوده

و فعلا

قد أعذر من أنذر

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> أنا عجبني مثل =روح للحبيب قول له
> إن كان حبيبك عسل =ما تلحسوش كله[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
و كمان جات لنا العندليبيات = يا فرحنا الذى كبر و زاد

عندليب المنتدى بيغنى لنا = و بيقولنا أشعار في الميعاد[/poem]
و معنى المثل واضح و هو

لا تثقل علي من يستجيب لك بكثرة طلباتك و لا تلح عليه

و حقاً

إن كان حبيبك عسل ماتلحسوش كله

----------


## the_chemist

> سامعك وشايفك


و كمان لك نفس تعترض

دا أنت واد فاشل و مقدرتش حتى ترجع عصام الحضرى

روح شوف لو اللى هرب كان عمرو زكى كان الزمالكاوية عملوا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كانوا عملوا ميتم 900 مليون ليلة 

ياللا إجرى هات مثل و تعالى

----------


## the_chemist

> *اللي له ضهر... ما ينضربش على بطنه.*


طبعا يا شاعر

اللى له ضهر و سند و خاصة لو كان من ذوى السلطان مين يقدر يضربه على بطنه

و هذه حكاية أصبحت شائعة

و كل واحد يعرف عسكرى في نقطة مرور يبقي سبع و هو في الأصل قطة خايبة

و فعلا 

اللي له ضهر... ما ينضربش على بطنه

----------


## the_chemist

> جاى المره دي بـ 3 أمثال واضحين ، زى ماهايقول أبو أمنيه عنهم بالظبط ...
> 
> - يسأل على البيضة .... مين باضها ؟ .




مرحبا بوجودك يا دراجون 

يارب دايما تسعدنا بتواجدك

و فعلا المثل واضح معناه

و أعتقد قريب منه المثل القائل

قال يا ابا علمنى الهيافة قال له تعالى في الخايبة و إتجأر

و عندك حق

يسأل على البيضة مين اللى باضها




> - ياعم يامزين .... شعر راسي أبيض ولا أسود ؟  قاله :- دلوقت ينزل عليك وتشوفه .


واضح معناه و هو مثل

يا خبر النهاردة بفلوس بعد شوية يبقي ببلاش
صح كده

و فعلا

ياعم يامزين .... شعر راسي أبيض ولا أسود ؟  قاله :- دلوقت ينزل عليك وتشوفه




> - إتحدت في المجلس وإللي يكرهك يبان .
> ----------


و معنى إتحدت يعنى تكلم

و عندما تتكلم سيظهر العدو من الحبيب من طريقة إستقباله لكلامك و من تأثير حديثك على وجهه

و فعلا 

إتحدت في المجلس و اللى يكرهك هيبان

----------


## the_chemist

> *اللي شايل قربة... تخرّ على راسه.*


صحة المثل هى 

اللى شايل قربة مخرومة بتخر على راسه
و هذا معناه 

أن كل إنسان مسئول عن أفعاله و أن كل خطأ يصدر منى فإن عواقبه ستعود عليَّ أنا وحدى

و فعلا

اللى شايل قربة مخرومة بتخر على راسه

----------


## the_chemist

> *كلٌ... يغنّي على ليلاه.*


و هذا جاء من بكاء شعراء الزمن القديم على محبوبهم

فكل منهم يغنى لمحبوبته

فقيس يغنى لليلى العامرية

و عنترة يغنى لعبلة

و لكن معنى المثل

أن كل إنسان يبكى على حاله هو فقط

فإذا رأيت من يبكى على حالك فلا تعتقد أنه يبكى علي حالك أنت و لكنه يبكى لأن حاله من حالك فهو يبكى على نفسه قبل أن يبكى عليك

و كما يقولون الدنيا تلاهى

و عندك حق

كـل يغـنـى علـى لــيــلاه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*للحوائط... أذان.*

----------


## the_chemist

> *للحوائط... أذان.*


منور يا باشا المنتدى

هو صحة المثل

الحيطان لها ودان
و معناه 

أنه لابد من الحفاظ على أسرار البيت و عدم التحدث بما لا يجب أمام الغرباء أو أمام من يكرهونك

و عدم رفع الصوت أكثر مما يجب

و حقاً

الحيطان لها ودان

----------


## the_chemist

الحجر الداير لابد عن لطه
و معنى اللط هنا هو إصطدامه بشئ يوقف دورانه

و معنى المثل:

أن من يفعل الغلط و هو يعتقد أنه مختفى عن الأعين فلابد من يوم يفتضح فيه السر

الحجر الداير لابد عن لطه

----------


## the_chemist

إدينى عمر و ارمينى البحر
و معنى المثل:

هو أن لكل إنسان نصيب في شئ فلابد من حدوث هذا الشئ حتى و لو كانت السيوف المشرعة على رقبتك

و منه قول الشاعر

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,crimson,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
من لم يمت بالسيف مات بغيره = تعددت الأسباب و الموت واحد[/poem]
و حقاً

ادينى عمر و ارمينى البحر

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*تعمل من الفسيخ... شربات.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*اللي ما معاهوش... مايلزموش.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*ربَّ ضارةٍ... نافعة.*

----------


## the_chemist

> *تعمل من الفسيخ... شربات.*


منورنا يا شاعر

فعلا في ناس بتعمل من الفسيخ شربات

و معنى المثل:

أنك تستطيع أن تُحول الأشياء السيئة لأشياء جيدة إذا أردت ذلك

و هناك من يجعل المقدمات الجيدة تتحول لنتائج سيئة بسوء تصرفه

و عندك حق

تعمل من الفسيخ شربات

----------


## the_chemist

> *اللي ما معاهوش... مايلزموش.*


طبعا 

المفروض أن من لا يستطيع و لا يقدر على كلفة الشئ فلا يذهب إليه أصلا و لو من باب الفرجة

و هو يقال في حالة ما يريد شخص شراء شئ و يقوم بالفصال في ثمنه بصورة سيئة لجعل ثمنه بخساً

و لكن أكثر الحالات التى سمعته فيها هى حالات الخطوبة

عندما يقوم أهل العريس بمحاولة الوصول لأدنى المستلزمات المطالبون بها و تحميل أهل العروسة معظم تبعات العرس

و فعلاً

اللى ما معاهوش مايلزموش

----------


## the_chemist

> *ربَّ ضارةٍ... نافعة.*


معلهش

مكرر يا شاعرنا

----------


## the_chemist

سكة أبو زيد كلها مسالك
و معنى المثل:

أن كل شئ له أكثر من طريق يؤدى إليه

فلا تيئس إذا وجدت الطريق الذى تسلكه للوصول لهدفك مسدودا بالعقبات و لكن لابد من البحث عن طرق أخرى

و منه جاءت مقولة:

كل الطرق تؤدى إلى روما

و فعلاً:

سكة أبو زيد كلها مسالك

----------


## the_chemist

شرط الأخد العطا
و معناه:

أنه لكى تأخذ من الناس عندما تحتاج فلابد من أن تبدء بأن تعطى المُحتاج

و مثله 

من خاد و إده صار المال ماله
و فعلاً

شرط الأخد العطا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*من فات قديمه... تاه.*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بعد ما راح المقبرة قالوا ده فى بؤوه سكرة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من خد واعطى شارك الناس فى مالهم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من اقر بذنبه غفر له ربه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

_لا كده عاجبه ولا كده عاجبه ترضى عنيه تزعل حواجبه_

----------


## سلوىاحمد

فى همهم مدعية وفى فرحهم منسية

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كبوا القهوة من عماهم وقالوا الخير جاهم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى تاكل عيشه بارد قمر له عيشك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جابو الجردل وقلبوه طلع سى السيد لابوه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى ما لوش خير فى اخواته ما لوش خير فى اولاده ولا مراته

----------


## سلوىاحمد

البايرة على بيت ابوها ترحع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا نحلة لا تقرصينى ولا عايز عسل منك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حسدوا الاعمى على طول عكازه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

البيت بيت ابونا والغرب يطردونا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*إياك وصحبة الملوك...

فعند الرضا... يستكثرون ردا الجواب...

وعند الغضب... يستقلون... قطع الرقاب.*

----------


## the_chemist

> *من فات قديمه... تاه.*


صباح الفل

القديم هو الأساس للجديد

و لا يمكن أن يقوم بناءٌ بلا أساس

فالحاضر أساسه الماضي و أساس للمستقبل

و لذا 

من فات قديمه تاه

----------


## the_chemist

> بعد ما راح المقبرة قالوا ده فى بؤوه سكرة


يا مليون مرحبا بالضيفة الغالية

الأخت الفاضلة سلوى أحمد

و طبعاً فمن ذهب نسينا خطاياه و أصبح ما نتذكره عنه فقط هو حسناته

و هذا يتماشي مع قول القائل

إذكروا محاسن موتاكم

و لكن معنى المثل الأعمق هو:

أن ما فات ماتت مساوئه و عيوبه و ظهرت محاسنه

فكلنا نعتقد أن الزمن الماضي أفضل من الحاضر

بالرغم من أن من عاشوه كانت لهم شكواهم أيضاً و التى تتناسب مع عصرهم

و حقاً

بعد ما راح المقبرة قالوا ده فى بوؤه سكرة

----------


## the_chemist

> من خد واعطى شارك الناس فى مالهم


يا مرحبا

طبعا فمن أعطى سهل للناس أن تُعطيه

و مثله المثل القائل

من خد و إده صار المال ماله
و مين قدم السبت لقي الحد قدامه

و حقا

من خد واعطى شارك الناس فى مالهم

----------


## the_chemist

> من اقر بذنبه غفر له ربه


طبعا يا أختى الغالية

فالله غفور رحيم

و لكن ليس كل من أقر بذنبه غفر له ربه

فلها شرط و هو التوبة النصوح و عدم العودة للذنب إلا في حالة الضغط الشديد

و لذا فهذا المثل تكون له شروط و نضعه باللون البنفسجى و ليس بالأزرق حتى تتحقق شروطه

و فعلاً و لكن بشرط

من أقر بذنبه غفر له ربه

----------


## the_chemist

> _لا كده عاجبه ولا كده عاجبه ترضى عنيه تزعل حواجبه_


ياااااااااااااااه

لشديد الأسف يوجد أناس من هذه الشاكلة كثيرون 

و دائماً ساخطون

و للعلم فإن الله لا يرضي بهذا الأسلوب

و عندك حق:

لا كده عاجبه ولا كده عاجبه ترضى عنيه تزعل حواجبه

----------


## the_chemist

و على ذكر المثل السابق الذى أوردته الأخت الغالية سلوى أحمد

فنقول:

لا عاجبه العجب و لا حتى صيام رجب
و تلك هى أعجوبة الأعاجيب

أناس تجدهم دائما و أبدا متبرمون ساخطون على كل شئ

لا يرضيهم شئ 

و الحمد لله على نعمة الرضي بقضاءه و قدره

و ياااااااااااااه حقاً

لا عاجبه العجب و لا حتى صيام رجب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*قال له: مالك مربّي؟ قال: دا فعل ربي.*

----------


## the_chemist

> فى همهم مدعية وفى فرحهم منسية


طبعا 

أصبح الكل يطلب أن تساعده في همه

و عندما يستفيد منك لا ترى منه و لا تسمع ما يُفرح قلبك

حتى و لو بكلمة يطمأنك عليه فيها

و حقاً

في همهم مدعية و فى فرحهم منسية

----------


## the_chemist

> كبوا القهوة من عماهم وقالوا الخير جاهم


السلام عليكم

هذا المثل حسبما سمعته:

دلقوا القهوة من عماهم و قالوا دا خير من الله جاهم
و هو من الأمثلة التى تدل على رفض التواكل

فالكثير من الناس يعتبر أن الأشياء التى تحدث بسبب عدم العناية دليل خير 

و لكن التواكل مرفوض

و فعلاً

دلقوا القهوة من عماهم و قالوا دا خير من الله جاهم

أو

 كبوا القهوة من عماهم و قالوا الخير جاهم

----------


## the_chemist

> اللى تاكل عيشه بارد قمر له عيشك


اللى تاكل عيشه بارد قمر له عيشك

و معنى قَمَّر يعنى تسخين العيش حتى يحمر

و معنى المثل:

أنك لابد من أن ترد التحية بأحسن منها

و كما يقول الحق في كتابه العزيز

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " و إذا حُييتم بتحية فحيّوا بأحسن منها أو ردوها"
 النساء 86

و حقاً:

اللى تاكل عيشه بارد قمر له عيشك

----------


## the_chemist

> جابو الجردل وقلبوه طلع سى السيد لابوه


ههههههههههههههههههه

بصراحة أول مرة أسمعوا و لكن له شبيه

إقلب القِدرة على فُمها تطلع البنت لأمها
و معنى المثل واضح و لا يحتاج لشرح

و حقاً

جابو الجردل وقلبوه طلع سى السيد لابوه

----------


## the_chemist

> اللى ما لوش خير فى اخواته ما لوش خير فى اولاده ولا مراته


فعلا مثل صحيح

و هذا المثل أقوله لكل فتاة مُقبلة على الزواج

لا تغترى بكلام الشاب المعسول و الذى يقول لك

ميهمكيش أهلى 

و أنا الكل في الكل

لأنه كما يقول المثل:

اللى ما لوش خير فى اخواته ما لوش خير فى اولاده ولا مراته

----------


## the_chemist

> البايرة على بيت ابوها ترجع


عموماً مرحبا بسلوى أحمد

بس المثل مكرر

----------


## the_chemist

> يا نحلة لا تقرصينى ولا عايز عسل منك


مش عارف أقول ايه عن هذا المثل

و لكن معنى المثل:

أن الخير الذى سيأتى و معه ضرر فلا نريده

و مش عارف هل هو يدعو للتكاسل مثل:

لِف سنة و لا تخطيش قنا
عموما نلونه باللون البنفسجى و كل واحد يختار منه اللى يعجبه

يا نحلة لا تقرصينى و لا عاوز عسل منك

----------


## the_chemist

> حسدوا الاعمى على طول عكازه


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه

حتى الحسد في أتفه الأشياء

ربنا هو المُنجى

و معناه واضح

مفيش حد بيسيب حد في حاله

و كل واحد بيبص على ما مع غيره و لا يسأل لماذا هو كذلك؟

و فعلا:

بيحسدوا الأعمى على طول عكازه

----------


## the_chemist

و على ذكر المثل السابق للأخت سلوى أحمد

بيحسدوا الغجر على ضل السجر
السجر = الشجر يعنى

و هم لا يعرفون حال هؤلاء الناس و لا كيف يعيشون

و لكن المهم هو أن يحسدوهم على تمتعهم بالجلوس تحت ظلال الأشجار و خلاص

و حقاً:

بيحسدوا الغجر على ضل السجر

----------


## the_chemist

> البيت بيت أبونا والغرب يطردونا


و معنى المثل واضح

و ياريت كل واحد يسيب أخوه في حاله

و كما يقولن إن كان أخوك في خير إفرح له و بس

لا تتدخل في حياته و لا تفرض عليه إختياراتك

فكل منا له إختياراته و حياته

و حقاً

البيت بيت أبونا و الغرب بيطردونا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*كل عقدة... وليها حلال.*

----------


## the_chemist

> *إياك وصحبة الملوك...
> 
> فعند الرضا... يستكثرون ردا الجواب...
> 
> وعند الغضب... يستقلون... قطع الرقاب.*


بصراحة أول مرة أسمعه

و طبعاً هذه هى الميزة

كل يوم نتعلم جديد

و طبعاً معنى المثل واضح

إياكم و مصاحبة السلطان فكلها أضرار إن لم يكن في الحاضر ففي المستقبل

و أتذكر أنى قلتها لرئيسى في العمل يوماً عندما ظن أننى أحابى رئيس مجلس الإدارة لأنه من نفس عائلتى و لكن من فرع بعيد عنا فقلت له:

إذا وضعت يدى في يد السلطان فأنا أضعها في النار بإرادتى

و شكراً يا شاعر المنتدى على مقولتك

إياك وصحبة الملوك...

فعند الرضا... يستكثرون ردا الجواب...

وعند الغضب... يستقلون... قطع الرقاب

----------


## the_chemist

إبطى و لا تخطى
و معناه واضح:

و هو لا تتعجل في إتخاذ القرار و فكر ببطئ حتى لا تخطئ

و هو في معظم الأحيان ممتاز 

و لكن في بعض الأحيان سئ

و حقاً ما قالوا:

إبطى و لا تخطى

----------


## the_chemist

إبن بطني يفهم رطني
و معناه:

أن من تربي على لغتك و حياتك هو الوحيد القادر على فهمك و لو بالإشارة

و فعلا قالوا:


إبن بطني يفهم رطني

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

إليكم مثلان يستعملا لتوضيح الصورة أكثر منهما كأمثال:

*على راسه ريشة.

على رجليها نقش الحنّة.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*زي القرع... يمد لبره.

اللي مالوش خير في أهله... مالوش خير في الناس.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*وعد الحر... دين عليه.*

----------


## the_chemist

> إليكم مثلان يستعملا لتوضيح الصورة أكثر منهما كأمثال:
> 
> *على راسه ريشة.
> 
> على رجليها نقش الحنّة.*


صباحو فلة

على راسه ريشة
جاء من أن الملوك و الأمراء في الزمن الماضى كانوا يضعون ريشة من ريش الطاووس أو النعام على رؤوسهم لتمييزهم عن باقى الناس

و يُضرب هذا المثل للدلالة على تميز شخص ما أو للإعتراض على تمييز شخص ما

على رجليها نقش الحنة

كانوا في الريف قديماً يضعون الحناء في قدمى العروس و كانت العروس يمتنع عليها الخروج طالما أن للحناء أثار في قدميها

و يُضرب هذا المثل:

عندما يريدون تبكيت شخص على عدم تحركه و سعيه

و حقاً قالوا:

على راسه ريشة
و 

على رجليها نقش الحنة

----------


## the_chemist

> *زي القرع... يمد لبره.*


زى القرع يمد لبره
و معناه:

أن الشخص خيره فى غير موضعه الصحيح




> *اللي مالوش خير في أهله... مالوش خير في الناس.*


اللي مالوش خير في أهله... مالوش خير في الناس

طبعاً

من لا ينفع أهله لا ينفع غير أهله


زى القرع يمد لبره
اللي مالوش خير في أهله... مالوش خير في الناس

----------


## the_chemist

> *وعد الحر... دين عليه.*


طبعا يا شاعرنا

و لابد أن يلتزم كل حر بكلمته

و حقاً

وعد الحر ... دين عليه

----------


## the_chemist

أخد ابن عمي و اتنشر عليه بكمي و آخد ابن خالي و اتنشر عليه بشالي
و هذا المثل من الأمثال التى جاءت لنا مع العادات القبلية

و هذه العادات كانت تحُد من الزواج من خارج القبيلة

و كانوا كما يقولون "إبن العم أولى ببنت عمه و لو على الجلوة"

و الجلوة معناها كرسي العُرس

و طبعاً

أخد ابن عمي و اتنشر عليه بكمي و آخد ابن خالي و اتنشر عليه بشالي

----------


## the_chemist

أهو حشر مصران

و معناه:

أن نوعية الطعام لا تفرق 

و مهمة الطعام فقط أن تملأ الأمعاء و تسد الجوع

و لكن هذه النظرة خاطئة

لأن مهمة الطعام أكبر من ذلك بكثير

و ليس حقاً ما قالوا:

أهو حشر مصران

----------


## سلوىاحمد

:Shock2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*لو كان البكا بيرجع اللي فات... كانوا باعوا الدموع... في الأجزخانات.*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

:Omg:

----------


## the_chemist

> 


شكراً على هذا المثل الرائع يا سلوى

بس الشرح المرة دى عليكى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 :y: 

بس مالك زعلانة منى و لا ايييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سلوىاحمد

العايد فى الفايت نقصان عقل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ولاد الشيبة يتامى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ايش تعمل الماشطة فى الوش العكر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى جوزها يقول لها يا عورة الناس يلعبوا بيها الكورة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من سعدها زمانها جابت بناتها قبل صبيانها

----------


## the_chemist

> *لو كان البكا بيرجع اللي فات... كانوا باعوا الدموع... في الأجزخانات.*


يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

عندك حق

صحيح لأول مرة أسمعه و لكن معناه واضح

لو كان البكا بيرجع اللي فات... كانوا باعوا الدموع... في الأجزخانات



> 


خلاص يا سلوى

مفيش عياط تانى

بس يا أختى هأجيب لك شيكولاتة بث مث تعيطى تانى

قطحتى قلبى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى يحضر العفريت يصرفه وان ما عرفش يصرفه يتحمل ازاه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

القوالب نامت والانصاص قامت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا جايب البنات يا شايل الهم للممات

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لما جابت الولد قالت اتشد ظهرى واتسند ولما جابت البنية قالت اتهدت الدنيا على

----------


## سلوىاحمد

على ما تتحزم الغازية يكونوا المعازيم روحوا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قرد شاف نفسه قال صحيح الحلو ما يكملش

----------


## الشيمـــاء

نفسي حد يقولي ايه مناسبة المثل دة 
" قليل البخت يلاقي العضم في الكرشة " 
اول مرة اسمعه كان من مدرس الانجليزي
و من يومه و انا بضحك عليه.
خالص ودي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا بخت من كان النقيب خاله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ان ما طلعش لابوه يقولوا منين جابوه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قال جابوا الاقرع يسرح بنت السلطان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اتلم تنتون على تنتن واحد نتن والتانى انتن

----------


## سلوىاحمد

المال السايب يعلم السرقة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

المضطر يركب الصعب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ضربوا الاعور على عينه قال خسرانه خسرانه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى خدتوا القرعة تاخده ام الشعور

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خالتى وخالتك واتفرقوا الخالات

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الوش مهبب والكوع مدبب واللى يتصبح بيكى لا يبيع ولا يتسبب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

جملة من أغنية... سارت مسار المثل

*يا خوفي... يا بدران.*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى ما يحطكش وردة فى صدرة ما تحطهوش مداس فى رجلك

----------


## the_chemist

> العايد فى الفايت نقصان عقل


هو صحة المثل

العايط في الفايت نقصان من العقلو معناه:

لو بكيت على ما حدث فستظل تبكى طويلاً

لأنك لن تنظر للأمام

و فعلاً:

العايط في الفايت نقصان من العقل

----------


## the_chemist

> ولاد الشيبة يتامى


معلهش

مكرر

----------


## the_chemist

> ايش تعمل الماشطة فى الوش العكر


*مثل سابقه

مكرر*

----------


## the_chemist

> اللى جوزها يقول لها يا عورة الناس يلعبوا بيها الكورة


مثل جميل

لابد أن يعرف الرجل أن زوجته جزء منه

فلو وجه لها أى إنتقاد فلا يوجهه لها أمام الناس

و خاصة لو كان الإنتقاد عنيفاً و وصل لدرجة السباب

و تأكد أن الجميع سيستخدم معها نفس الأسلوب فتضيع هيبتها و هيبتك أنت أيضاً

و حقاً قالوا:

اللى يقول لها جوزها يا عورة الناس يلعبوا بيها الكورة

----------


## the_chemist

> من سعدها زمانها جابت بناتها قبل صبيانها


سمعته من جدتى

و ده طبعاً لأن البنت لما بتكبر بتشيل عن أمها كتير

و البنت اللى بتيجى بدرى بتساعد أمها

و طبعاً من وجهة نظر نسائية قالوا:

مين سعدها زمانها جابت بناتها قبل صبيانها

----------


## the_chemist

> اللى يحضر العفريت يصرفه وان ما عرفش يصرفه يتحمل ازاه


معلهش

مكرر يا سلوى

منتظرك دايماً

----------


## the_chemist

> القوالب نامت والانصاص قامت


معنى المثل:

أن من لا يستحق القيادة يجعلونه رئيساً أو يجعل من نفسه رئيساً

أو من لا يجيد الحديث يجعل من نفسه محدثاً مفوهاً

و هو جاء من مقولة الرسول "صلي الله عليه و سلم" من علامات القيامة "أن يُوسد الأمر لغير أهله"

و حقاً ما قالوا:

القوالب نامت و الإنصاص نامت

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*من لم يكن له من نفسه واعظ... لم تنفعه المواعظ.*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

[COLOR="Blue"]جوز البنية اغلى من نور عينيا/COLOR]

----------


## the_chemist

> يا جايب البنات يا شايل الهم للممات


هذا المثل مرفوض جملة و تفصيلاً

لأن معناه:

حسب المفهوم القديم

أن من أنجب بنتاً فهو في مصيبة و لكن هذا الكلام غير صحيح

هو صحيح يعنى بيبقي فيه شوية دوشة بس أنتن حلوات برضوا

و ليس صحيحاً ما قالوا:

يا جايب البنات يا شايل الهم للممات

----------


## the_chemist

> لما جابت الولد قالت اتشد ظهرى واتسند ولما جابت البنية قالت اتهدت الدنيا على


و هذا كسابقه مرفوض

و هى مقولة كانت تقولها المرأة عندما تلد بنتاً

و معنى المثل:

أن المرأة عندما كانت تلد ذكراً كان الكل يهنئها و الولد يسندها و يرفع قدرها

و العكس عندما تلد بنتاً

و ليس صحيحاً ما قالوه:

لما جابت الولد قالت اتشد ظهرى واتسند ولما جابت البنية قالت اتهدت الدنيا على

----------


## the_chemist

> على ما تتحزم الغازية يكونوا المعازيم روحوا


معنى المثل واضح:

و يُقال لمن يتلكأ في فعل ما هو مطلوب منه 

و مثله:

على ما تتكحل العمشة يكون السوق خُرب
و حقا ما قالوا:

على ما تتحزم الغازية يكونوا المعازيم روحوا

----------


## the_chemist

> قرد شاف نفسه قال صحيح الحلو ما يكملش


و هذا المثل يقال عندما يحاول الشخص أن يمدح نفسه بما ليس فيه من صفات حسنة

و معناه واضح

و حقاً ما قالوا:

قرد شاف نفسه قال صحيح الحلو ما يكملش

----------


## سلوىاحمد

> اللى بيتة من زجاج ما يلقيش الناس بالطوووووووووووووووووووووب
> 
> 
> ناصـــــــــــــــــ الصديق ـــــــــــــــــــــــر


يا فرخة يا كيكية اللى فيكى تجيبيه فيى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

> المثل شارح نفسه يا أم سلمى
> 
> و ربنا يارب يكتب لك الفرح إن شاء الله
> 
> و يجعل لك من كل هم فرجا


المتعوس متعوس ولو حطوا على راسه فانوس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

> نهيتك ما انتهيت و الطبع فيك غالب
> و ديل الكلب ما ينعدل و لو علقت فيه قالب
> يقال لمن يتعود علي الخطأ و كلما نصحته لا يسمع النصح و إن سمعه فلكى يضحك عليك فقط و بعد لحظات أو وقت قصير يعود لحاله


طول عمرك يا رضا وهى الحالة كده

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*اللي ع البر... عوام.*

----------


## the_chemist

> نفسي حد يقولي ايه مناسبة المثل دة 
> " قليل البخت يلاقي العضم في الكرشة " 
> اول مرة اسمعه كان من مدرس الانجليزي
> و من يومه و انا بضحك عليه.
> خالص ودي


يا أهلا بأم الشهيد

المثل ده واضح جداً

و لا إنتى مش بتاكلى كرشة

معروف أن منطقة البطن ليس بها عظام

و طبعاً من قلة الحظ يظهر لمن يأكل منها عظم في الكرشة

و طبعاً

قليل البخت يلاقي العضم في الكِرشة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*الظفر... ما يطلعش من اللحم.*

----------


## the_chemist

> يا بخت من كان النقيب خاله


و قصة هذا المثل:

كان لكل صنعة نقيب

و لكل حارة نقيب

يدافع عنهم و عن مصالحهم أمام الشرطة و الحكومة و المعتدين و خلافه

و بطبيعة الحال كان إبن أخت النقيب أو قريبه في حماه مباشرة

و من هنا كان هذا المثل حقيقةً:

يا بخت مين كان النقيب خاله

----------


## the_chemist

> ان ما طلعش لابوه يقولوا منين جابوه


طبعاً

فمن المعروف أن الولد يأخذ من أبيه

و كانوا زمان عندما يختلفون في النسب يأخذون بالشكل و نسبة قربه من أبيه

و فعلاً:

إن ما طلعش لأبوه يقولوا منين جابوه

----------


## the_chemist

> قال جابوا الاقرع يسرح بنت السلطان


مكرر يا سلوى

----------


## the_chemist

> اتلم تنتون على تنتن واحد نتن والتانى انتن


و يُقال عندما يتحد إثنان سيئان على شئ واحد

و أكيد له قصة و ياريت اللى يعرفها يضيفها

و حقاً قالوا:

إتلم تنتون على تنتن واحد نتن و التانى أنتن

----------


## the_chemist

> المال السايب يعلم السرقة


طبعاً

المال الغير معروف صاحبه و بلا ضابط و لا رابط يُغرى على السرقة

و حقاً قالوا:

المال السايب يعلم السرقة

----------


## the_chemist

> المضطر يركب الصعب


طبعاً و إلا ضاع الإنسان

و دائماً المضطر يسلك أصعب السبل للوصول لهدفه

و لا يُحس بالراحة إلا بعد الوصول لهدفه

و حقاً:

المضطر يركب الصعب

----------


## the_chemist

> ضربوا الاعور على عينه قال خسرانه خسرانه


و هو يُقال عندما يخاف الرجل علي شئ قد خسره

أو ضاع منه فما فائدة خوفك عليه إذن

و عليه فلو ضربوا الأعور على عينه العوراء فما هى النتيجة لا جديد

و جاءت من مقولة أسماء بنت أبى بكر عندما جاءها إبنها و هو يُقاتل بنى أمية بقيادة الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفى و يشتكى إليها خوفه من تمثيلهم بجثته بعد قتله فقالت له جملتها الشهيرة:

و هل يضير الشاة سلخها بعد ذبحها
و من هنا قالوا: 

ضربوا الأعور على عينه قال خسرانة خسرانة

----------


## the_chemist

> اللى خدتوا القرعة تاخده ام الشعور


مكرررررررررررر

----------


## the_chemist

> خالتى وخالتك واتفرقوا الخالات


و يُقال هذا المثل

عندما تسوء العلاقة بين الناس و ينهونها

على أن العلاقة كانت بين إثنين القرابة بينهم من عند الخالات يعنى من بعيد

و عندما ماتت الخالات ماتت العلاقات و الروابط

و أنا لا أحب هذا المثل

فالعلاقات بين الناتس و الروابط لا تكون بصلة الدم فقط و لا بالمصالح و فقط

و لست مع من قالوا:  

خالتى و خالتك و إتفرقوا الخالات

----------


## the_chemist

> الوش مهبب والكوع مدبب واللى يتصبح بيكى لا يبيع ولا يتسبب


هذا المثل أو المقولة يُقال لنوع من النساء

عندما تصحو من نومها تجدها و قد ضربت البوز المتين و قلبت وجهها و لبسها غضب الله

و هى بهذه الطريقة تكون عادة سبباً في قفل أبواب الرزق

و ياريت كل إمرأة تصحو من نومها بوجه ترسم عليه البسمة

و يلهج لسانها بذكر الله و الدعاء الحسن لزوجها و أبناءها و كل من يتصلون بها بقرابة

كما كانت تفعل جداتنا الطيبات

و للأسف الشديد صحيح ما قالوا:

الوش مهبب والكوع مدبب واللى يتصبح بيكى لا يبيع ولا يتسبب

----------


## the_chemist

> جملة من أغنية... سارت مسار المثل
> 
> *يا خوفي... يا بدران.*


يا خوفى يا بدران ليكون ده آخر عشا

حلوة يا شاعر

و قصة المثل كما جاء في فيلم أدهم الشرقاوى

أن أدهم كان يثق في بدران و لكنه كان خائناً

و عندما جاءه في غير مناسبة و معه الفطور و نسي العشا

و هو يُقال عند الخوف من الآتى بخبر في غير موعده

و حقاً:

يا خوفى يا بدران

----------


## the_chemist

> اللى ما يحطكش وردة فى صدرة ما تحطهوش مداس فى رجلك


و الله عندك حق يا سلوى

و معنى المثل:

أن الذى لا يُعاملنى بما يليق بمكانتى و لا يعتبرنى شخصاً مهماً بالنسبة له

فمن الخطأ أن أعتبره شخصاً ذا أهمية عندى

بل لابد من معاملته بالمثل بل و أقل من المِثل

اللى ما يحطكش وردة فى صدرة ما تحطهوش مداس فى رجلك

----------


## the_chemist

> *من لم يكن له من نفسه واعظ... لم تنفعه المواعظ.*


حقاً يا شاعر

من لم يكن لديه في قلبه و عقله ضمير حى نابض

ماذا تفيد معه موعظة عابرة؟

لا شئ

و حقاً:

من لم يكن له من نفسه واعظ... لم تنفعه المواعظ

----------


## the_chemist

> جوز البنية اغلى من نور عينيا


سمعت هذا المثل من حماتى عندما خطبت زوجتى خاصة و هى كانت كبيرة أخواتها

فقالت لى أنت اليوم إبنى البكرى و قالت هذا المثل:

جوز البنية أغلى من نور عينيا
و كذلك كنت أسمعه من جدتى لأمى و هى تتحدث عن أبى "يرحمه الله" و كانت الظروف متشابهة في أن أمى كانت كبيرة أخواتها أيضاً

----------


## the_chemist

> يا فرخة يا كيكية اللى فيكى تجيبيه فية


و معنى هذا المثل:

أن الإنسان السئ يرمى الناس بما فيه من العيوب

و هى عادة هؤلاء السيئين

و فعلاً:

يا فرخة يا كيكية اللى فيكى تجيبيه فية

----------


## the_chemist

> المتعوس متعوس ولو حطوا على راسه فانوس


ههههههههههههه

صح يا سلوى

و لكن كل إنسان عليه البحث و التنقيب و السعي للوصول للهدف

و عليه نسيان الإحباطات

و برغم ذلك حقاً ما قالوا:

المتعوس متعوس و لو حطوا على راسه فانوس

----------


## the_chemist

> طول عمرك يا رضا وهى الحالة كده


و معنى المثل:

أن الحالة المستمرة على وضع واحد سيئ تسبب الإحباط و النكد

و يُقال هذا المثل لمن لا يجد ما يُرضيه أبداً

و حقاً ما قالوا:

طول عمرك يا رضا و هى الحالة كده

----------


## the_chemist

> *اللي ع البر... عوام.*


بالتأكيد يا شاعر

دائماً و أبداً اللى على البر عوام

و مثله

اللى إيده في المية مش زى اللى إيده في النار
و معناه أن من هو خارج المأساة يقترح لها الحلول و هو لا يعرف كافة الظروف

و فعلاً:

اللى على البر عوام

----------


## the_chemist

> *الظفر... ما يطلعش من اللحم.*


حقاً يا شاعر

فمن المعروف أن من أشد وسائل التعذيب عند المخابرات هى نزع الأظافر

و معنى المثل:

أن الأخ لا يستطيع أن يتخلى عن أخيه أو يبرأ منه

و لكن للأسف الشديد نجد هذه الظاهرة منتشرة هذه الأيام

و حقاً ما قالوا:

الظفر مايطلعش من اللحم

----------


## the_chemist

إترك الهم ينساك و إن إفتكرته ضناك
فعلا عندما تنسي الهم ينساك

و لكن أن تتذكره فهو يتذكرك و يأتى لك من حيث لا تدرى

و يجب علي الإنسان دائماً أن يُغلق كل مداخل الهم

و حقاً ما قالوا:

إترك الهم ينساك و إن إفتكرته ضناك

----------


## the_chemist

إحنا كده يا ستات عينا فيه كخ عليه 
و معناه:

أن الست دائماً تدعى غير ما تحسه

و عندما تحب أحداً تظهر مساوئه و عيوبه

لماذا؟

حتى تكرهه الأخريات و لا ينظرن إليه

و لكن ها هى إمرأة كشفتهم

هههههههههههههههههه

إحنا كده يا ستات عينا فيه كخ عليه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*من آمنك لم تخونه... ولو كنت خاين.*

----------


## the_chemist

> *من آمنك لم تخونه... ولو كنت خاين.*


فعلا يا سيدى

لابد من الأمان و كما أمرنا الله سبحانه و تعالى برد الأمانات إلى أهلها بقوله في سورة النساء الآية 58

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
"إن الله يأمركم أن تؤدوا الأمانات إلى أهلها و إذا حكمتم بين الناس أن تحكموا بالعدل إن الله نِعِمَّا يعظكم به إن الله كان سميعاً بصيراً"و حقاً ما قالوا:

من آمنك لم تخونه و لو كنت خاين

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*بصلة المحب... خروف.*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

> إحنا كده يا ستات عينا فيه كخ عليه 
> و معناه:
> 
> أن الست دائماً تدعى غير ما تحسه
> 
> و عندما تحب أحداً تظهر مساوئه و عيوبه
> 
> لماذا؟
> 
> ...


عينا فيه ونقول كخ عليه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الحلو حلو لو صاحى من النوم والوحش وحش لو استحمى كل يوم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اقعدى واملى شروطك عمر الجواز ما يفوتك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اموت فى محبوبى لو كان عبد نوبى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الصلح بعد العداوة احلى من الحلاوة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

العشق بعد الستين زى المشى فى الطين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الله يخلى اختى واخويا اشم فيهم ريحة امى وابويا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى ينسى اسية اسية اصحابه يا مكتر احبابه
 اللى قلبه على حيبه يدور عليه ويجيبه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

سودة يا قهوة والقلب وما يهوى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ضرب الحبيب يوجع ويطيب ولو كان من قضيب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حبيبك لو تحب ولو كان دب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا ما حلى الجمعة لو على فانوس وشمعة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جوزك يعوزك عفية وخيرانك تعوزك سخية واهلك تعوزك متهنية

----------


## سلوىاحمد

صديق الهدية ما يدوم.غيرى يشتريه ويقوم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى تحبه لاتحاسبه ولا تناسبه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اعرج يسحب مكسح ويقول له تعالى نتفسح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اعمى يقول لاعور صحيح العمى مر .قال له نص الجواب عندى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

تيتى تيتى زى ما روحتى زى ما جيتى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ترتر وحرير على غطا زير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

دق الطاسة يجيب الف رقاصة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عفش العروسة وصل وامها مشغولة فى تقطيع البصل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زى هزار الحمير عض ورفس وتجعير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عامية وعارجة وكيعانها خارجة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قرعة بمشطين وعورة بمكحلتين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل وادفس جوة لو ما بان صحة يبان قوة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كحت وفاقت وعطست وراقت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لاهو اصيل بجد ولا حتى احمر الخد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا تشتمى يا خدوجة انا عورة وانتى عروجة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لو كان السعد باليد كان أخذه العبد قبل السيد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا تفرحي يا أم الولد بكره بنتي تكبر وتسكنه بر البلد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من قلة عقلك يا بدور خليتيني في الحارة مشهور

----------


## سلوىاحمد

نومه وتمطيطة احسن من فرح طيطة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يابختك يا قصيره جوزك يشوفك ويحسبك صغيرة

----------


## the_chemist

> *بصلة المحب... خروف.*


مثل جميل

و معناه: 

أن أى شئ يقدمه لك محبك و حِبك فهو غالى مهما رخُص ثمنه

فثمن ما يقدمه المحب هى المحبة

و مثله:

حبيبك يمضغ لك الزلط و عدوك يتمنى لك الغلط
و حقاً ما قالوا:

بصلة المحب خروف

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا قلبى يا كتاكت ياما انت مليان وساكتِ

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*الكذب... مالوش رجلين.*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جارك اللي قدامك واللي وراك لو ماشاف وشك يشوف قفاك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يتباهوا بحالهم ويحسدوا جارهم

----------


## the_chemist

> عينيا فيه ونقول كخ عليه


مرحباً بعودتك يا سلوى

طبعاً معنى المثل واضح

و بالمناسبة عرف التجار قيمة هذا المثل عند النساء

لأن الوضع مختلف عند الرجال إلا المتدربين منهم

فالرجل عندما يعجبه شئ يتجه إليه مباشرة و لذا فالتاجر مستريح

أما السيدات فالتاجر ينظر لحيث لا تنظر المرأة و يُزكى لها البضاعة التى تقول عنها أنها لا تعجبها

و فعلاً إكتشفوا أن السيدات يقلن:

عينيا فيه و نقول كخ عليه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إذا بنتك دبت وحبت أسال أمها ايه خبت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي تتجوز حبيبها يا سعدها وطيبها ]

----------


## the_chemist

> الحلو حلو لو صاحى من النوم والوحش وحش لو استحمى كل يوم


صح يا سلوى

فلن تستطيع المساحيق تغيير الشكل إلا بقدر و لفترة محدودة

و المعنى الأعمق للمثل

أنك لن تستطيع أن تدارى عيوب نفسك طوال الوقت مهما إستخدمت من أقنعة

فحقاً:

الحلو حلو لو صاحى من النوم والوحش وحش لو استحمى كل يوم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي فقد حنان أمه يشوف له زوجه تلمه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

القعدة فى الدار ولا الجوازة العار

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قبل ما تخطب وتناسب شاور واسال وفكر وحاسب

----------


## the_chemist

> إقعدى وإملى شروطك عمر الجواز ما يفوتك


لأول مرة أسمع هذا المثل

تسلم إيدك يا سلوى

و لكن هناك وقت لا يمكن فرض الشروط فيه

و عموماً هو المثل معناه أن النصيب سيأتى حتماً في موعده

فلا تخشي أى فتاة من ذلك 


إقعدى وإملى شروطك عمر الجواز ما يفوتك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي مات جوزها يا غلبها وعوزها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جوزتها علشان أخلص من بلاها جاتني بأربعه وراها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

صبح مراتك بعلقه ومسيها بعلقه احسن من الطلقه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

طلق الخايبه ولو تاخذ شايبه

----------


## the_chemist

> أموت فى محبوبى لو كان عبد نوبى


الله 

تسلم إيدك يا غالية

فعلاً عندما يحب الإنسان حتى و لو أحب من لا يستحق

فهو فى نظره ملأ الدنيا بأسرها

الحب شئ جميل قوى

و حقاً ما قالوا:

أموت فى محبوبى لو كان عبد نوبى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لو كان الطلاق بايد المرة تصير الحياه مسخره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

طليقك لا ترديه وعشيقك لا تاخذيه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اذا كثر ضحك حماتك خاف على نفسك وحياتك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بوس ايد حماتك تحبك مراتك

----------


## the_chemist

> الصلح بعد العداوة أحلى من الحلاوة


أكيد طبعاً

 لأن الصلح بعد العداوة ينقى القلب و السريرة من الضغائن

و هذا هو الأفضل

و قالوا أيضاً

ما محبة إلا بعد عداوة
و حقاً ما قالوا:

الصلح بعد العداوة أحلى من الحلاوة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بشر جوز الاثنين بالهم وكثر الدين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جوز الاثنين يا عذابه الهم لنفسه جابه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الضرة ما تحب ضرتها لو خرجت من صرتها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اتجوز غبية وخايبة ولا تتجوز غنية وعايبة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ابعد عن بنت االشرانى وفارقها اللى يتجوزها يطلقها

----------


## the_chemist

> العشق بعد الستين زى المشى فى الطين


طبعاً

فالرجل الذي يصل لسن الستين فهو شيخ كبير و عليه أن يحكم قلبه و عواطفه جيداً

و من المعروف أن الرجل أو المرأة في هذه السن لو وقع في العشق لكان في حالة مزرية لأنه يكون عبداً لنزواته و شهواته

و عليه فحقاً ما قالوا:

العِشق بعد الستين زى المشي في الطين

----------


## the_chemist

> الله يخلى أختى وأخويا أشم فيهم ريحة أمى وأبويا


طبعاً

فالأخ و الأخت هما ريحة الأب و الأم

و لكن مش عارف في تلك الأيام المادية ماذا حدث

ياريت ترجع الأيام و نقول

الله يخلى أختى وأخويا أشم فيهم ريحة أمى وأبويا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي تحب جمالها يدوم على قلة الأكل تدوم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كلها حسن ولطافه وطعمها زي الكنافه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من بره رخام ومن جوه سخام

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من بره هلا هلا ومن جوه يعلم الله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ألحس مسني وأبات متهني احسن من كبابك اللي جنني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي عجنتيه وخبزتيه عزمتينا وأكلتيه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يتكل على زاد غيره يطول جوعه وليله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بكره تموت يا ابو جبه ونبني على قبرك قبه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جبتي الهدية وعينك فيها وعندنا قعدتي أكلتيها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زي النار تأكل ما تشبع وتأخذ ما تنفع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عزيمته بدون خرفان وداير يعزم الجيران

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لسانه من رطب وايده من خشب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل وشرب وأرتوي وقال طبيخكم ما أستوي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ذبح خروفين والضيوف اثنين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

سخي الكف ما يقدر يزمه حتى القرش ما يعرف يلمه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بعت حسن يجيب حسين راحوا ولا جوني الاثنين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ان عمل ولا ما عمل متعوس وخايب الأمل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ما يأثر الكلام فيه ضرب السيف أولى بيه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قالوا للبغل مين ابوك قال الفرس خالي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أبو رأس مرخيه تحته كل بلية

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ما تقدر تداريه سايسه وجاريه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حبسوه في كيس مع ابليس طلع ابليس منه يستغيث

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قال له عادتك ولا اشتريتها قال له عادتي اتربت معايا وحبيتها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عايبه تعلم في خايبة و على الاثنين نائبة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زارتنا بنت عمتنا تعيرنا بعيشتنا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

تحت البراقع سم ناقع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

تحت البراقع سم ناقع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خدي الحلو واقعدي قباله وان جعتي كلي من جماله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الحظ دخل من بابهم وبدل فولهم بكبابهم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الغني يا مكثر اصحابه والفقير ما أحد يدق باب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الغني غنوا له ويوم مات بكيوا له والفقير ردحوا له ويوم مات فرحوا له

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قاعد على القهوة وجاله الخيرعلى سهوه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حبيته وداريته ولماعوزته ما لقيته

----------


## سلوىاحمد

راح امبارح باللى فيه وبكرة ييجى ونلاقيه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل شيء حسبنا حسابه الا وقفتنا على بابه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

مكتوب على باب الزقاق ما يروح عاشق الا يجي ألف مشتاق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

السعد لما يواتى يخلى الاعمى سعاتى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

استنى يا حليمة وعود نعيمة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الراس شاب والسن ذاب ومثوانا للتراب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اترك الهم ينساك وان نسيته يسلاك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

المعددة تعدد وكل واحدة تبكي على بلوتها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الله يكفينا شر الكرب والشدة اللي تخلي الراجل كلب والمرا قرده

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يأكل الفول يمشي بالعرض والطول

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جات العازبه تشكي لقيت المتجوزه تبكي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حسبنا حساب الثعبان ونسينا العقارب والفئران

----------


## سلوىاحمد

سيب الزعل وقوم نام ما شيء في الدنيا دام

----------


## سلوىاحمد

غار الهم وغار شياله وقطع الشر وقطع كياله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا شايله همك وهم غيرك تموتي وانت واقفه على حيلك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما تنزل البلايا الا على الولايا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أغسل وشك ما تدري مين يبوسه ونظف بيتك ما تدري مين يدوسه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

هتجيب الريحة الحلوة منين يا مشوم ابوك البصل وامك التوم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بدل الشيشة والدخان استر جسمك يا عريان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جوع قطك يصيد فارك وشبع كلبك يحرسك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ما يفهم بالتلميح يفهم بالتجريح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يتعلمه الطفل من امه يحفظه ويصمه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ما يربوه الاهالي تربيه الأيام والليالي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يعاشر الاخيار يكسب وينال ويشيلوا حمله اذا مال واللي يعاشر الاندال يخسر المكسب ورأس المال

----------


## سلوىاحمد

سايبة ابنها يصرخ وراحت تسكت ابن الجيران

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أرمل اخذ أرملة واتقاسموا ألحنظله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قال له يا حقي ليه تعبتني قال له انت ليه خرجتني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

مهما تهرب وتدور لازم تشوف المقدور

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الكل بعيشه راضي حتى الراعي والقاضي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يسكت في اللي يضره الشيطان يغره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يشمت ويعاير ما يدري ايه وراه داير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يعتمد على مداس جاره يمشي حافي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يوفر من غداه لعشاه ما تشمت فيه عداه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أحسب مالك وما عليك ووفي الدين اللي عليك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يقول للجزار راعيني يقول له دكاني ايجاره كاويني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جيت أتاجر في الكتان ماتت النسوان

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*كل، ومتّع عينيك... أكلة، واتحسبت عليك.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*إذا لم تستح... فافعل ما شئت.*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

طمعنجي بنى له بيت فلسنجي سكن له فيه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

وقت الكباب صكوا الباب ووقت الملوخية نادوا المنادية

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ذا كثر خناقهم قرب فراقهم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

شوف القرد وأتامل عينيه ما تلاقي غير السواد حواليه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عدوك لا تؤذيه له رب أدرى بيه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما نحبكم ولا نطيق بعدكم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ربي الكلب ينفعك وربي اسودالقلب يقلعك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اسمها قمر وأبوها شهاب وشكلها زي الهباب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي في بيته بنات ما عنده غريب يبات

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بنت عشره لوزه مقشره وبنت عشرين نزهه الناظرين وبنت ثلاثين أم البنات والبنين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي تسمع كلام ابوها كل الناس يحبوها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يبغا يصون عرضه ويلمه يجوز بناته ويفرح أمه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفلوس تكسر النفوس تخلى العالي واطي والسعيد متعوس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الله يرحمك يا جدنا ياللي ما ورثتنا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الاكل المنظور يقف فى الظور

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إحذر عدوك مرة =واحذر صديقك ألف مرة
فالصديق إذا انقلب =أصبح عليماً بالمَضَرّة.[/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

> يا محلى الجمعة لو على فانوس وشمعة


يا جمال أمثالك يا سلوى

طبعاً مفيش أجمل من تجمع الأحباب و لو كان ضوء الشمعة ضعيف و لكن ضياء لمتهم أقوى

و فعلاً:

يا محلى الجمعة لو على فانوس و شمعة

----------


## the_chemist

> جوزك يعوزك عفية وخيرانك تعوزك سخية واهلك تعوزك متهنية


تصحيح المثل هو 

أهلك يحبوكى غنية و جيرانك يحبوكى سخية و جوزك يحبك عفية
و طبعاً معنى المثل واضح

----------


## the_chemist

> صديق الهدية ما يدوم.غيرى يشتريه ويقوم


تمام كده 

و فعلا 

صديق الهدية ما يدوم.غيرى يشتريه ويقوم



> اللى تحبه لاتحاسبه ولا تناسبه


هو ده رأيى للحفاظ على العلاقات الطيبة بينك و بين من تحب

و التجارب أكدت أن

اللى تحبه لاتحاسبه ولا تناسبه




> أعرج يسحب مكسح ويقول له تعالى نتفسح


و معنى المثل عميق

فكيف لمن لا يستطيع الإعتماد على نفسه أن يعتمد عليه الآخرون

و كيف لمن لا يُفيد نفسه أن يُفيد الآخرين

أعرج يسحب مكسح ويقول له تعالى نتفسح




> أعمى يقول لأعور صحيح العمى مر .قال له نص الجواب عندى


معناه أننا كلنا شركاء في بلاوينا و هذه هى حال الدنيا

أعمى يقول لأعور صحيح العمى مر .قال له نص الجواب عندى




> ترتر وحرير على غطا زير


و معناه أننا نغطى عيوبنا و بلاوينا بغطاء جميل حتى لا تنكشف مساوئنا

و نمدح من لا يستحق المدح

ترتر وحرير على غطا زير




> تيتى تيتى زى ما روحتى زى ما جيتى


و يُقال لمن يفعل شئ في حياته و يرفع عقيرته بالكلام و فقط

تيتى تيتى زى ما روحتى زى ما جيتى

----------


## the_chemist

> دق الطاسة يجيب الف رقاصة


طبعاً دق الطاسة لازم يجيب ألف رقاصة




> عفش العروسة وصل وامها مشغولة فى تقطيع البصل


زى ما قالوا

أم العروسة فاضية و مشغولة




> زى هزار الحمير عض ورفس وتجعير


طبعاً يقال لمن لا يفهمون كيفية التعامل مع الناس




> عامية وعارجة وكيعانها خارجة


و ده زى ما قالوا

لا تعايرنى و لا أعايرك دا الهم طايلنى و طايلك



> قرعة بمشطين وعورة بمكحلتين


و ده زى المثل

يعطى الحلق للى بلا ودان




> كل وإدفس جوة لو ما بان صحة يبان قوة


مش موافق عليه فكثرة الطعام تورث التخمة و الكسل

كل وإدفس جوة لو ما بان صحة يبان قوة



> كحت وفاقت وعطست وراقت


كل ده علشان تروق و تفوق




> لاهو أصيل بجد ولا حتى أحمر الخد


يعنى معدوم كل شئ و بيتعايق علي ايه




> لا تشتمى يا خدوجة أنا عورة وإنتى عروجة


و ده شبيه ده

لا تعايرنى و لا أعايرك دا الهم طايلنى و طايلك

----------


## the_chemist

> لو كان السعد باليد كان أخذه العبد قبل السيد


طبعا لأن السيد قاعد مش بيسعى و العبد هو اللى بيسعى

و معناه أن السعى غير كافي لنيل المطالب و لكن لابد لأشياء أخرى أهمها العقل




> لا تفرحي يا أم الولد بكره بنتي تكبر وتسكنه بر البلد


دى كلمة لكل أم تفرح بالولد و تنكد على بناتها




> من قلة عقلك يا بدور خليتيني في الحارة مشهور


هههههههههههههههههههههههه

طبعا قلة العقل تجلب البلاوى




> نومه وتمطيطة احسن من فرح طيطة


مش عاجبنى لأنه بيدعو للكسل




> يابختك يا قصيره جوزك يشوفك ويحسبك صغيرة


و أنت أخبارك إيه طويلة و لا قصيرة

عموماً أثبتت الدراسات أن فرصة القصيرات في الزواج و الحياة السعيدة أكثر من الطويلات




> يا قلبى يا كتاكت ياما انت مليان وساكتِ


ياااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا سلوى

خلى ده على جنب لوحده




> *الكذب... مالوش رجلين.*


طبعاً يا عمنا الشاعر

و الكذب من أهم عوامل بوار الدنيا و سوادها

شكرا جزيلا لكما

----------


## the_chemist

> جارك اللي قدامك واللي وراك لو ماشاف وشك يشوف قفاك


قالوا 

إسأل عن الجار قبل الدار

و النبى وصي علي سابع جارو الجار مهم جدا فعامله بما يحب أن يعاملك




> يتباهوا بحالهم ويحسدوا جارهم


ياريت كل واحد يخلى همه في نفسه

كان الكل استريح




> إذا بنتك دبت وحبت أسال أمها ايه خبت


طبعاً فالمفروض ن سر البنت عند أمها و هى مخزن أسرارها

و كما قال حافظ إبراهيم

الأم مدرسة إذا أعددتها أعدد شعباً طيب الأعراق




> اللي تتجوز حبيبها يا سعدها وطيبها ]


مش دايما يا سلوى 

فالدراسات تقول أن زواج الصالونات أفضل و أقوى من زواج الكازينوهات




> اللي فقد حنان أمه يشوف له زوجه تلمه


طبعاً فالزوجة الطيبة تحل محل الأم




> القعدة فى الدار ولا الجوازة العار


هو صح و الله

أن تتزوج الفتاة من رجل طيب خير

و إلا فالأفضل لها الجلوس في بيت أبيها




> قبل ما تخطب وتناسب شاور وإسأل وفكر وحاسب


طبعاً فالخطوبة خطوة كبيرة لابد لها من التأنى و الحذر




> اللي مات جوزها يا غلبها وعوزها


طبعاً فالزوج هو السند و الدرع للمرأة بعد الله "سبحانه و تعالى" و مهما كان أهلها طيبين فلن تعود أبدا كما كانت




> جوزتها علشان أخلص من بلاها جاتني بأربعه وراها


هو في مثل شبيه له بيقول

جوزتها عشات تتاخر جابتهولى راخر



> صبح مراتك بعلقه ومسيها بعلقه أحسن من الطلقه


طب لسه القسوة دى

التراحم بين الرجل و المرأة هو الحل

و أنا معاكى في أن الطلاق سئ جدا للرجل و المرأة حتى و لو لم يكن هناك أطفال

و لكن الضرب يكون في محله أفضل و التراحم أفضل

----------


## the_chemist

> طلق الخايبه ولو تاخذ شايبه


طبعاً الخايبة هتوديه في داهية و الشايبة هيعمل بها ايه

هيديها الدوا




> لو كان الطلاق بإيد المرة تصير الحياه مسخره


صح و هنا تكمن حكمة الله "سبحانه و تعالى" فالمرأة سهلة الإستثارة و تأخذ قراراتها و هى منفعلة بلا روية




> طليقك لا ترضيه وعشيقك لا تاخذيه


صح فالطليق لو عاد لزوجته سيعتقد أنها كانت تنتظره و يعود سيرته القديمة و كذلك العشيق فكما عشقك فسيعشق غيرك
و لكن في نقطة الطليق مش كل الرجال تنطبق عليهم قلة الأصل




> إذا كثر ضحك حماتك خاف على نفسك وحياتك


يا ساتر يارب

ليه كده بقي بتخوفونا و لا ايه




> بوس إيد حماتك تحبك مراتك


هى الحماة في مقام الأم




> بشر جوز الإثنين بالهم وكثر الدين


هما قالوا 

جوز الإتنين يا قادر يا فاجر
و تبقي وقعته سودة لو إتفقوا عليه

و لكنهم أيضاً قالوا

مركب الضراير سارت و مركب السلايف غارتك

----------


## the_chemist

> جوز الاثنين يا عذابه الهم لنفسه جابه


بالتأكيد هو في حد قادر على واحدة




> الضرة ما تحب ضرتها لو خرجت من صرتها


لكن بيقدروا يخلوا المركب تسير لأنهما تعرفان أنها مركبهما معاً و لو ضاعت فستضيع منهما معاً




> إتجوز غبية وخايبة ولا تتجوز غنية وعايبة


هو الجزء التانى موافق عليه

و لكن الزواج من غبية و خايبة دى تبقي مصيبة كبري

و قالوا:

عدو عاقل خير من صديق أحمق
فما بالك بزوجة غبية و كمان خايبة 




> إبعد عن بنت االشرانى وفارقها اللى يتجوزها يطلقها


طبعاً لأنها سترث الشر منه




> اللي تحب جمالها يدوم على قلة الأكل تدوم


صح يا سلوى

الرجيم برضوا حلو و كمان توفر في المصاريف شوية

تسلمى يا غالية

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*من طلب العلا... سهر الليالي.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*القلب... للقلب... رسول.*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من شكر فيك وزم فى اختك لا ليه خير فيك ولا فى اختك

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*من جاور السعيد... يسعد.*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من جاور الحداد ينكوى بناره

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*أعز الوِلد... وِلد الوِلد.*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

على ما ينقطع الجريد يفعل الله ما يريد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أكل وراحة ونومة في البراحة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زى المراكبية يتخانقوا على الحبل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زى عجايز الفرح اكل ونقورة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

*اللي مالوش شغله تشغله , يفتح الباب ويقفله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

*إن أكلت اشبع , و إن ضربت أوجع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

*الستات إن حبوك يا ويلك , و إن كرهوك يا ويلك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إن لقيت بلد تعبد العجل , حش برسيم و اديله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إن لقيت بلد تعبد العجل , حش برسيم و اديله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لما انتى ست و انا ست شوفى مين فينا اللى هيكب الطشت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

سيب حبيبى على هواه ... لحد مايجى وديله على قفاه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا بخت من زار وخفف

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ان جيت رايح كتر من الفضايح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ياما جاب الغراب لامه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى ما تعرفش ترقص تقول الارض عوجة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من حسب الحسابات فى الهنا بات

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى ما يرضى بالخوخ يرضى بشرابه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى يخاف من العصافير ما يزرعش الدرة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ان ضاقت الصدور كتر من زيارة القبور

----------


## سلوىاحمد

احذر من عدوك مرة ومن صديقك الف مرة فهو اعلم بالمضرة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل اللى يعجبك والبس اللى يعجب الناس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حب الكلام يموت لو عاش ايام وحب القلوب يعيش لو كان مدفون

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اعزب دهر ولا ارمل شهر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الموت فى وسط الكترة سترة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ضرينى وبكى وظلمنى واشتكى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زى الكلب يخاف ويخوف

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زى كلاب السكة يعضوا عالماشى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زى ساعى اليهود لا يودى خبر ولا يجيب خبر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زى روايح امشير كل ساعة فى حال

----------


## سلوىاحمد

البطيخة القرعة لبها كتير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى يفتش ورا الناس تفتش الناس وراه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

صرصار عشق خنفسة دار بيها فى البلد محتار

----------


## سلوىاحمد

القد قد فولة والحس حس غولة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الحرامى الشاطر ما يسرقش من حارته

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حبني و خدلك زعبوط قال هي المحبة بالنبوت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حاجة ما تهمك وصي عليها جوز امك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ايش علي بال القرد غير سواد وشه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الايد اللي تاخد ما تديش

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اايد علي ايد ترمي بعيد وقالو ايد علي ايد تكيد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اسيادى و اسياد اجدادي اللى يعولوا همي و هم اولادى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اسال قبل ما تناسب يبان لك الردى والمناسب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جفن العين جراب ما يملاه الا التراب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

رزق نازل من السما من خرم ابره جا يوسعه سده

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل شىء دواه الصبر لكن قلة الصبر مالهاش دوا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل واحد عارف شمس داره تطلع مني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كلمة باطل تجبر الخاطر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أجرب و يسلم بالاحضان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الابرة اللى فيها خيطين ما تخيطش

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أخذ ابن عمي و اتغطى بكمىواخد ابن خالى واتغطى بشالى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جاموسة ملك ولا فدان شرك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

المشى احسن من الركوبة العارجة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الحاجة فى السوق تقول نينى نينى لغاية ما ييجى الاهبل و يشترينى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خد الاصيلة و لو كانت على الحصيرة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إللى حبه ربه واختاره جاب له حاجته لعند داره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ان كانت يبضة من بختك، وان كانت سمرة زي امك واختك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قول فى وشه ولا تغشه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الضمانة أولها شهامة...وآخرها غرامة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

طول ما ابن ادم حى رزقه جاى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يادى الشيلة يادى الحطة...رحت على جمل وجيت على قطة.

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بره وجوا فرشت لك وحالك مايل وايه يعدلكِ

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يجيبه الراجل رحمه لو عيش ولحمه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لقمه تحت حيطه ولا خروف بعيطه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أربعة وأمهم مين يلمهم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي فينا فينا مهما رحنا ولاجينا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أعدل العوجة ولو في يوم فرحها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

غسلت وشى واستحميت أهو كله قضيان حاجه فى البيت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أمشى أهز كتافى واحد حنين وواحد قاسى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قلبى على ولدى انفطر وقلب ولدى عليا  حجر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى يتجوز امى اقول له يا عمى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من دق باب الناس دقوا بابه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

صباح الخير يا جارى انت فى حالك وانا فى حالى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى يختشى من بنت عمه ما يجيبش منها عيال

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قالو للغراب ليه بتسرق الصابون ؟ قال الأذى طبعي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يــــــابـخت من بنــى وعلى وراح وخلـــــــى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يــــــامـعزي بعد سنه يامجدد الأحـزان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أحترم أبوك لو كان صـــعلوك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

صـــــياد الأرواح عمروا مابيرتاح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إلي بريدك ريده وإلي بطلب الجفا زيده

----------


## سلوىاحمد

شعرة من هنا وشعرة من هناك يعملوا دقن

----------


## سلوىاحمد

مريضنا بيان وبياكل زى الجن

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لاتصاحب الاقرع ولا تاخذ منه نصيحة لو  ربنا بيحبه مكنش خلهاله سطيحة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

مَنْ دَرْجْ لْدَرْجْ حتّى يْجِيبْ الله الفَرْجْ.

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الِّيْ ما يكون عنده العسل في دَارُه يكون عَنْده على طرف لْسَانه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الِّيْ تْرَهْنُوبيعه والِّيْ تَخْدْمُه طيعه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي فاتو الكلام يقول سمعت واللي فاتو الطعام يقول شبعت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الرجل تدب مطرح ما تحب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خد بنت عمك تصبر علي همك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

النسب زى اللبن ابسط حاجة تعكره

----------


## the_chemist

> كلها حسن ولطافه وطعمها زي الكنافه


هو معناه أن الشكل لا ينبئ عن المضمون فلا تغتر بالشكل




> من بره رخام ومن جوه سخام


نفس معنى سابقه




> من بره هلا هلا ومن جوه يعلم الله


نفسه




> ألحس مسني وأبات متهني احسن من كبابك اللي جنني


قصة هذا المثل تحكى عن فأر كان يسكن في ورشة نجار فأغراه فأر آخر بأن يذهب ليعيش في محل كبابجى حتى يسمن بدلا من هزاله الناتج عن لحس مسنات النجار

فذهب معه و سمن و في ليلة من ثقل وزنه لحق به عامل المحل و قطع ذيله

و معنى المثل أن ما في يدك خير لك مما في أيدي الآخرين لأنه سيؤذيك و لا شك




> اللي عجنتيه وخبزتيه عزمتينا وأكلتيه


و مثله

قالوا الغولة عاملة فرح قالوا يكفيها هى و عيالها
و معناه أن من يشتهى ما عنده فلن تستطيع أن تأخذ مما معه شئ حتى و لو عزم عليك




> اللي يتكل على زاد غيره يطول جوعه وليله


طبعاً معنى المثل واضح




> بكره تموت يا أبو جبه ونبني على قبرك قبه


يعنى لن يخلد علي الأرض كائناً من كان و حتى لو كان من الأغنياء و الواصلين فلا تغتر بطول العمر و لا بطول الأمل




> جبتي الهدية وعينك فيها وعندنا قعدتي أكلتيها


و معناه أن من يعطيك هدية بدون صفاء نفس فلا خير فيها




> زي النار تأكل ما تشبع وتأخذ ما تنفع


يارب يا ستير
هناك نفوس ضعيفة و سيئة و ربنا هو المنجي
فلا تكن أخى القارئ مثل هذه النفس الشريرة




> عزيمته بدون خرفان وداير يعزم الجيران


يعني أن هناك من يحب التباهى و هو لا يملك مقومات التباهى
فلا تتباهي بماليس في قبضتك




> لسانه من رطب وإيده من خشب


و هذا معناه أن هناك من يقول غير ما يفعل
و قد نهانا الله عن ذلك في كتابه الكريم في سورة الصف الآية  2 : 3

"ياأيها الذين ءامنوا لم تقولون مالا تفعلون * كبر مقتاً عند الله أن تقولوا مالا تفعلون*



> كل وشرب وأرتوي وقال طبيخكم ما إستوي


و هذا مثل آخر يدل علي نكران الجميل




> ذبح خروفين والضيوف اثنين


معناه البذخ الزائد عن الحد و الإسراف و هو يحث علي عدم الإسراف




> سخي الكف ما يقدر يزمه حتى القرش ما يعرف يلمه


طبعاً فمن جُبل علي السخاء لا يمكن أن يتوقف يوماً عن سخاءه أبدا




> بعت حسن يجيب حسين راحوا ولا جوني الاثنين


معناه لا تعتمد علي غيرك 
و مثله

ما حك جلدك مثل ظفرك

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*الله جاب... الله خد... الله عليه العوض.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*تراعيني قيراط... اراعيك قيراطين.

أو

شيلني... واشيلك.*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفعل لطوبة والاسم لامشير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى تعملة النملة فى سنة ياخده الجمل فى خفه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى ياكل لوحده يزور واللى يبص بعينه يعور

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى يتقرص من الحيه يخاف من الحبال

----------


## سلوىاحمد

مال الكنزى للنزهى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى عنده عنين وراس يعمل عمايل الناس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قال طلقها وخذ اختها..قال الله يلعنها ويلعن اختها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أنا وأنت زي عمي شرشر أنا أغسل وهو ينشر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الكبير لما يدلع زى الباب المخلع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الناس طبائع فيهم وديع وطائع وفيهم وضيع وضائع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الواشي زي الراشي كله عنده ماشي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بيضة زي اللفت ولما شفتها قرفت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ياما تعيش وياما تشوف حتى الرجال تحني الكفوف

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الللوح قال للمسمار فلقتني قال له لو حسيت بالضرب اللي على رأسي عذرتني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

دسنا الأرض اللي ما تنداس وبوسنا الايد اللي ما تتباس ولا نابنا لا ذهب ولا حتى نحاس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

رحنا مصر وقلنا تغنينا لقينا بنات الهوى وبعنا كوافينا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عمر العدو ما يكون حبيب وعمر الأخو ما يكون غريب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قالوا للأعمى الكهرباء غليت قال الحمد لله أنا مستغني عنها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل شيء اذا كثر رخص إلا الأدب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لما وزعوا العقول كل واحد عجبه عقله ولما وزعوا الارزاق ما حدش عجبه رزقه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أخويا يا لافي ياللي ظهري بك دافي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ما انت قده لا توقف ضده

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي تخاف منه ما يجي أحسن منه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من خوفه على عياله صابر على اللي يجرى له

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أسمعيني يا أستيته كبيرنا فلفل وصغيرنا شطيطه

----------


## زوزو عادل

السلام عليكم

ازيك يا ابو امنيه وازى امنيه يارب تكونوا بخير



ابن الوز عوام

----------


## زوزو عادل

اطعم الفم تستحى العين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أتسلف وازرع ولا تتسلف وتبلع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اكنس بيتك ورشه ما تدري مين يخشه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي عمل معروف وتمه يرحم الله أبوه وأمه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

للي تجمعه السمراء تضيعه في المكياج والحمره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يشتغل بايده ربنا يساعده ويزيده

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بعد الجوع والقلة صار له مال وفله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زي حمير الحجار تشتغل ليل نهار

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كد وقهر وشيء يقسم الظهر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أجري يا مشكاح للي قاعد مرتاح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الله يخليك يا بكبك يا اللي أمك تتحجج بك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي أكله ما هو من فأسه رأيه ما هو من راسه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

للي ينتظر بخته يضيع وقته

----------


## سلوىاحمد

للي ينتظر بخته يضيع وقته

----------


## the_chemist

> إن عمل ولا ما عمل متعوس وخايب الأمل


هو المقصود منه أن ترضي بالقضاء و القدر

و لكنى معترض عليه لأنه يدعو للرضوخ و الركون و التواكل و هذا ليس من تعاليم الإسلام في شئ

و لذا فليس صحيحا ما قالوا:

إن عمل ولا ما عمل متعوس وخايب الأمل



> اللي ما يأثر الكلام فيه ضرب السيف أولى بيه


صح و معناه واضح فمن لا تؤثر فيه الكلمات و العقل و الحكمة فلا فائدة ترجى منه




> قالوا للبغل مين أبوك قال الفرس خالي


و هو معناه أن الوضيع الأصل يتباهى بغير أصوله و مثله

القرعة تتباهى بشعر بنت أختها




> أبو رأس مرخيه تحته كل بلية


و معنى أبو راس محنية ما نسميه بالعامية "السُهُن" أي الذي يُظهر أنه غلبان و طيب و هو عكس ذلك




> اللي ما تقدر تداريه سايسه وجاريه


و معناه أن من لا تستطيع التغلب عليه فعليك بمداهنته 
و مثله

الإيد اللى ما تقدر عليها بوسها




> حبسوه في كيس مع إبليس طلع إبليس منه يستغيث


يا مغيث يارب




> قال له عادتك ولا إشتريتها قال له عادتي إتربت معايا وحبيتها


و معناه أن ما تعود عليه الإنسان يصعب تغييره و مثله

من شب علي شئ شاب عليه



> عايبه تعلم في خايبة و على الاثنين نائبة


حلوة مين صحيح هيعلم مين




> زارتنا بنت عمتنا تعيرنا بعيشتنا


مش عارف ليه الناس مش بتسيب الناس في حالها
و المشكلة فعلا أنهم ممكن يكونوا في وضع أسوء منهم و لكن المهم يطلعوا في عيوب الآخرين و كأنها وسيلة نفسية للتهرب من الواقع المر




> تحت البراقع سم ناقع


و مثله 

عامل زى الميه من تحت تبن




> خدي الحلو وإقعدي قباله وإن جعتي كلي من جماله


طبعا المفروض عندما تختار المرأة زوجا لها فلتختار من يستطيع الكسب و الإنفاق عليها و مش مهم الجمال




> الحظ دخل من بابهم وبدل فولهم بكبابهم


هو مثل فيه نوع من القر يعنى و لكن فيه إعتراض علي مشيئة الله




> الغني يا مكثر إصحابه والفقير ما أحد يدق باب


طبعا و منه بيت الشعر

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أرى الناس قد ذهبوا لمن عنده ذهب = و من ليس عنده ذهب فالناس عنه قد ذهبوا[/poem]




> الغني غنوا له ويوم مات بكيوا له والفقير ردحوا له ويوم مات فرحوا له


طبعا علشان يوم ما مات الفقير استريح من هم الدنيا و بلاءها

----------


## aboesmael-k

اللي بتوفرو السمرة ،بتحطوا حق بياض وحُمْرَةْ

 يُضْرَب  هذا المثل لمن يجني المال ويهدره في غير موضعه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لو كان فيه الخير ما كان رماه الطير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ان ماتت اختك انستر عرضك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

وري جوزك دمعتك ولا توريه لقمتك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قالوا طلق ام حسن وخذ ام حسين ، قال الله يلعنهم الثنتين .

----------


## سلوىاحمد

في المقبرة ولا في حضن مرا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جبنا الاقرع يونسنا كشف قرعته وخوفنا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى يجوزوه ابوه وامه سهل عليه الطلاق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الجوز رحمة لو مايجيب فحمة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ا تجوز الارملة واضحك عليها وخذ من مالها واصرف عليها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي راسها بتوجعها صيت ابوها بينفعها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

المرة لو طلعت عالمريخ آخريتها للطبيخ

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كله سلف ودين حتى المشي على الرجلين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قالو الجمل طلع النخله ادى الجمل وادى النخله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يابخت من بكاني وبكى عليا ولا ضحكني وضحك الناس عليا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كنت بالقديم مش راضي وجاني الجديد زود أمراضي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يشور عليك بالطلاق ما يواسيك في الفراق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يسلم دقنه للناس ينتفوها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لقمة هنية تكفي مية

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لو شاف الجمل اتبه كان ميل عليه قطبه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قبل ما تدور على مرة دوّر لابنك على خال

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يطمع في حق غيره يا ويله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

دخلته بايدي وخرجني برجله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خذي حبيبي وروحي واتركيني أداري جروحي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يجي لك يوم ياناكر خيري يوريك زماني من زمان غيري

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كله يهون الا الضحك على الدقون

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما ينقل اخبارك الا من دخل دارك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زي الحنش يقرص ويلبد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ان كنت على البير أصرف بتدبير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الشاطره تقول للفرن قيد من غير وقيد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الهي الكلب بعظمه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

للي ما يخبئ لدهره يضربوه بالعصا على ظهره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يغرك رخصه ترمي نصه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

البضاعة البايره تقول للتاجر أستنيني لما يجي أعمى قلب يشتريني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يتاجر بمال غيره يفلس

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*يعيش المعلم... يتعلم.*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ادى صاحب الحق حقه واخلص من طلبه ونقه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يوفي بمواعيده حط ايدك في ايده

----------


## سلوىاحمد

تحلف لى اصدقك اشوف امورك استعجب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ربك يسلط أبدان على أبدان حتى القمل على الصيبان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا شطارته ولا همته كل واحد يأخذ قسمته

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إذا كان خصمك القاضي مين تقاضي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الدنيا مصالح يبو صالح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي في بطنه ريح ما يستريح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جزاء المعروف ضرب الكفوف

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جيبتك تكون ليا عون طلعت عليا فرعون

----------


## سلوىاحمد

رحت بيت ابويا أستريح لاقتني مرأته بالتجريح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

طول عمري فيه بأدادي وهو يقطع أوتادي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من يوم ولدوني في الهم حطوني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما حسدناهمش على اكل المشوى والرقاق وحسدونا على نومة الزقاق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يحاسبوا اللي دبح وينسوا اللي سلخ

----------


## the_chemist

> قاعد على القهوة وجاله الخيرعلى سهوه


هو مثل بيدل علي أن الخير يأتى بلا سبب و أعتقد أن فيه إعتراض علي مشيئة الله و مثله

بيدى الحلق للى بلا ودان



> حبيته وداريته ولماعوزته ما لقيته


دى ندالة و طبعا واضح المطلوب

لا تعتمد علي إنسان مهما كانت درجة حبه لك و حبك له
فالأيام تغير الناس




> راح إمبارح باللى فيه وبكرة ييجى ونلاقيه


و هذه تعتبر نصيحة ممتازة
عند مغيب شمس اليوم إنسي ما حدث فيه




> كل شيء حسبنا حسابه إلا وقفتنا على بابه


و معناه أننا نحسب لكل خطوة في حياتنا إلا الخطوة الأكثر أهمية
و هي يوم اللقاء لقاء الله فلا نفكر فيها أبدا




> مكتوب على باب الزقاق ما يروح عاشق إلا ييجي ألف مشتاق


طبعاً فالأيام لا تقف عند رحيل إنسان حتى و لو كان من أشد العاشقين
فلا توقف حياتك و مستقبلك علي إنسان مهما كان




> السعد لما يواتى يخلى الأعمى ساعاتى


و ده زى المثل ده

بيدى الحلق للى بلا ودان



> إستنى يا حليمة وعود نعيمة


حقاً فلا يجب علي الإنسان التواكل علي وعود أخوه الإنسان فالإنسان سريع التغير سريع النسيان




> الراس شاب والسن ذاب ومثوانا للتراب


هذه هى الحكمة التى يجب علينا كتابتها بماء الذهب




> إترك الهم ينساك وان نسيته يسلاك


طبعاً فتذكر الهم لا يأتى سوى بالهم




> المعددة تعدد وكل واحدة تبكي على بلوتها


فعلاً فكما قال العرب

كلٌ يبكى علي ليلاه




> الله يكفينا شر الكرب والشدة اللي تخلي الراجل كلب والمرا قرده


معاكى حق

فالكروب و شدتها تحطم أي إنسان مهماً كانت قوته




> اللي يأكل الفول يمشي بالعرض والطول


طبعاً طالما من كده و تعبه




> جات العازبه تشكي لقيت المتجوزه تبكي


كل منا و له همه الخاص به




> حسبنا حساب الثعبان ونسينا العقارب والفئران


طبعاً و ده معناه لابد من أخذ كل شئ صغيرا و كبيرا في الإعتبار عند التخطيط لشئ




> سيب الزعل وقوم نام ما شيء في الدنيا دام


صح و الله يا سلوى

شكرا لكى

----------


## the_chemist

> غار الهم وغار شياله وقطع الشر وقطع كياله


ربنا يبعد عنا الهم و الشر يارب




> يا شايله همك وهم غيرك تموتي وإنت واقفه على حيلك


بالتأكيد فمن المفترض أن نحاول تنحية همومنا جانباً فما بالك بهموم الآخرين




> ما تنزل البلايا إلا على الولايا


هو في خطأ من وجهة نظرى في هذا المثل
لأن البلاء كان يشتد علي أولياء الله فكلمة الولايا هنا أعتقد أنها من الأولياء و تم تحريفها




> أغسل وشك ما تدري مين يبوسه ونظف بيتك ما تدري مين يدوسه


طبعاً فالحرص واجب




> هتجيب الريحة الحلوة منين يا مشوم ابوك البصل وامك التوم


مكرر




> بدل الشيشة والدخان إستر جسمك يا عريان


أيوه 
بدل الفشخرة الكدابة و صرف المال علي مالا يفيد خطأ في حق نفسك و أبناءك




> جوع قطك يصيد فارك وشبع كلبك يحرسك


بالتأكيد فالشبعان كسلان بطبعه




> اللي ما يفهم بالتلميح يفهم بالتجريح


طبعاً فاللبيب بالإشارة يفهم




> اللي يتعلمه الطفل من أمه يحفظه ويصمه


طبعا فالتعليم في الصغر كالنقش علي الحجر
و الأم مدرسة إن أعددتها أعددت شعباً طيب الأعراق




> اللي ما يربوه الأهالي تربيه الأيام والليالي


عندك حق فالأيام خير مدرسة لمن يرفض النصيحة من أهله




> اللي يعاشر الأخيار يكسب وينال ويشيلوا حمله إذا مال واللي يعاشر الأندال يخسر المكسب ورأس المال


طبعاً فمصاحبة الأخيار هى الصحيحة و لابد من حسن إختيار الصحبة و الأصحاب
فكما قال الفيلسوف "قل لى من صديقك أقل لك من أنت"




> سايبة إبنها يصرخ وراحت تسكت إبن الجيران


و هذا معناه أنك تترك الأولي برعايتك و ترعي من ليس له عليك حق




> أرمل أخذ أرملة وإتقاسموا الحنظله


الحنظلة هى الدنيا 




> قال له يا حقي ليه تعبتني قال له أنت ليه خرجتني


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه من كلمة الحق ضرورية




> مهما تهرب وتدور لازم تشوف المقدور


طبعاً فالمقدر مفيش منه مفر
فجميعنا نفر من قضاء الله إلي قدر الله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حسدتني حماتي على طولي وقصر عباتي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اهري وانكتي يا جارة .. وأنا واقفة زي العمارة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

مطرح ما ترسى دق لها .

----------


## سلوىاحمد

العبد فى التفكير والرب فى التدبير.

----------


## سلوىاحمد

وقت القصعة نبقى تسعة ووقت الحاجة ابقى وحدى .

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إللى من دمى ما يخلى من همى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أبو زنة يتمنى يدخل الجنة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اقرع وتاكل حلاوة قال من كيسي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الدنيا زي الغازية , ترقص لكل واحد شوية

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أكل فول و أخرج قفاي عرض و طول و لا آكل كباب ووقفة الديانة ورا الباب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ادى العيش لخبازه ولو ياكل نصه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

رزق حد ما ياخذه حد.

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الصديق الصافي في وده لا تزعله ولا ترده

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الصاحب اللي ما ينفعني في حياتي ما ينفعني بعد مماتي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قلبي زي الدكان لكل واحد فيه مكان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل شيء بالسيف إلا ألمحبه بالكيف

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لو ما جوزي وغلاوته ما عرفت الحب وحلاوته

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفطين ما يحط رأسه في الطين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا يفوته فايت ولا طبيخ بايت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زي ابليس ما يعرف الجمعة من الخميس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ست وجاريتين على قلي بيضتين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

مكسحه ولابسه خلخال

----------


## سلوىاحمد

مية كلمة جبان ولا قولة الله يرحمه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إذا كان الأكل زيتون الشبع من فين رايح يكون

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الله يجازي الأسباب اللي خلتني أدق ده الباب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عزومة وزحمة وطبيخ من غير لحمة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ادوا البخت لمكتكتين الروس لكن اللى شعرهم ناعم بختهم منحوس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا مصبر الوحش على الجحش

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللهم طولك يا روح على هذا اللوح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لحمتك مشغته ليه ، قالهم اصل الجزار معرفة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ابن الكُبة طلع القبة و ابن اسم الله خده الله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ابنى فى ملكك و ملك غيرك لأ و احكم بطبعك و طبع غيرك لأ و ربي ابن ابنك و ابن بنتك لأ و الميه تنزل فى الواطي و العالى لأ

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اتعلم الأدب من قليل الأدب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

احضر أردبك يزيد كيله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الأخ أخ مراته و الخايبة تحلف بحياته

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أخبار البلد مع مين ؟ مع العمى و المكسحين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أدعي على ابنى و أكره اللى يقول آمين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إذا كان الغلة تيجى قد التبن كانت الحما تحب مرات الابن

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اربط البغل جنب الحمار ان ما تعلم شهيقه يتعلم نهيقه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أردب ما هو لك لا تحضر كيله تتعفر ذقنك و ما ينوبك غير شيله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اصباح الخير تحبل اصباح الخير تولد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اصطلح الفار على العرسة و نسيوا الفضيحة و الجرسة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اصطلحت المقشة و يا البلاعة و الاتنين بقوا جماعة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اصعب من رمى الحجر من تحت لفوق ظريف المعاني يعاشر قليل الذوق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اطلب لأخوك الخير ان ما جالك منه يكفيك شره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اعمل الخير و ارميه فى بحر جارى و ان ضاع عند العبد ما يضعش عند البارى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اغسلى حلتك من دمعتك و لا تغسليهاش من زعلتك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أكلونى و هنونى وعرفونى طريق اللى  ولدونى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الف حاوى ولا محلاوى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الله يلعن دىالايام ا للى خليت للندل كلام و جبت اللى ورا قدام و خليت السيد خدام

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى انت منه و أبوك منه ما تختشي منه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى ايده ما هى فى مقطفه ألف عفريت يلهفه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى تحبل فى الفرن تولد فى الجرن

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى تفكه بايدك ما تفكوش باسنانك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى تلدعه الحيه يخاف من ديلها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى جوزها يحبها الشمس تطلع لها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى سبق قعد على الطبق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى عنده عيش و بله عنده الفرح كله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى فى الحلة تطلعه المغرفة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى فى ودنها حلقة ما تجوزش عليها صدقة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى ما تشبع برسيمفى كياك ادعوا عليها بالهلاك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى ما لهاش وليه غدرة الزمان جية

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى ما ناكله فى هناهم ناكله فى عزاهم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى ما يبكى على فى الحى و أنا سامعه ساعةموتى يوفر دمعه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى ما يقرى العواقب ما لوش فى الدنيا صاحب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى واخد على أكلك يتلمض لك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى يسكت و ما يقولش لمراته ليه ؟ رحمة الله عليه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى يسمع كلام الناس ما ينفعش و اللى ياكل حرام ما يشبعش

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى يشترى اللى ملهوش لزمة ييجى يوم يبيع اللى له لزمة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى يقول الحق ما يتقالوش لأ

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أمى مش فاضية تجيكم و أنا جاية اهنيكم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ان جالك عدوك لبابك قول له مرحباً بك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ان جوزت بنتك غريبة حضر لها حمار و زكيبة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ان حبتك حية اتلفح بيها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ان كان بختى فى حجر أختى اخطفه و اجرى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ان مال عليك الزمن ميل على دراعك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أنا وحشة و أعجب نفسى و أشوف الحلوين تقرف نفسى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أهل الميت صبروا و المعزين كفروا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ايش عملت الحرة ؟ اتطلقت و اتجوزت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الباب المقفول يرد القضا المستعجل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الباشا من هيبته بيتشتم فى غيبته

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بختى أمى أداتهولى كان شوية زودتهو لى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بركة يا فنا اللى خدته هو و خلتنى أنا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بطينه و لا غسيل البرك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بعد ما كان بيحجل زى الغراب لبس جزمة و شراب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بعد ما كان بينام على المصطبة نجدله لحاف و مرتب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بلد محدش يعرفك فيها امشى و شنكح فيها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بيت ينشرى و بيت ينكرى و بيت يغور بسكانه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

تجمعهم ثومة و تفرقهم شومة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

تعز مين فى العيلة ؟ قال اللى بطبطب عليها كل ليلة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

تغور الجنينة اللى حارسها القرد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جوزت ابنى لبنتى الوش وش بنتى و القفا قفا مرات ابنى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جيت أبيع الحنة كترت الأحزان و رحت أعمل مسحراتى قالوا راح رمضان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خالتى ورايتها فاضل حيطان بيتها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حط ايدك على عينك زى ما توجعك توجع غيرك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حلبوا قردة كشت قالوا : يغور اللبن اللى ييجى من وشك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الحما عقرب تقرص و تهرب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خايف أقول يانى و العدو جنبى ، خايف أقول يانى يقول خلص ذنبى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خد الحلو و اقعد قباله و ان جعت شاهد جماله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خد من الطاقة و حط فى الطاقة تلاقى فى الطاقة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خدى شايب يدلعك و لا تخدى صبى يلوعك

----------


## مش سهلة

جاجة حفرت ع راسها نقرت
بس بعرفش وينتا بقولو وشو المقصود 
هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خلفتهم لما حفى ديلى و ربيتهم للغير يا ويلى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الخيبة حطة و الباب مفتوح سده قوام لريحتها تفوح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ده فى السوق و ده فى السوق و الرك على النصيب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

دور الزير على غطاه لما التقاه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

دى عوجة القرطة و ايدها فرطة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*من حفر حفرة لأخيه... وقع فيها.*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

النار ما تحرق الا اللى كابشها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ناس فى سكته و ناس فى هرية و نكتة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ناس لها بخت و ناس ما لهاش و ناس بتقضى حياتها بلاش

----------


## سلوىاحمد

نشفت البركة و بان زقازيقها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

النعجة بتولد خروف و الكلبة بتولد ألوف

----------


## سلوىاحمد

نعيب و العيب فينا و ننازع و الروح فينا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

النهاردة قهر و بكرة قهر هو العمر فيه كام شهر ؟! ..

----------


## سلوىاحمد

هات الجره و احلب الضره الشرش جوه و القشطة بره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

هتجيبه فى الكيلة و تقول لها خدى يا أمه ده هيزين العيلة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

هتجيبه فى القدح و تقول لها  سمى يا أمه ده بلح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

هدومك يا هبيل دابت من الغسيل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

هفتكر منك ايه يا بصلة و كل عضة بدمعة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

هو كل من طبخت غرفت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الواحدة اللى ما بتخلفش تبقى عند الراجل زى الضيفة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

و الله يا خال جيتنا ممسى قال : الليل على طويل و لا بنامشى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ودوا تستحبوا غيبوا حبة تزيدوا محبة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

وقوع البلا و لا انتظاره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

و لا تاخد ابن الأرملة و لا اللى معذب روحه سنة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ولاد بطنى ما فيهمش خير قاسيين على و حنينيين على الغير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

و النبى يا أمه ما تجوزينى غريبة ده الغربة تربة و البلاد بعيدة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا ابرتى إنتى غرامى و غيتى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا أبو البنت ما تعوزها مسيرها لبيت جوزها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا ما جوزينى فى بيت عيلة قالت لها : انت صغيرة يا اختى قالت لها : لكن على لسان طول كده

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا بت مالك مرعوبة آل من ديكى النوبة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا بخت من كان النقيب عمه ستر عيوبه و رجعه لأمه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا جاى بالليل و متعطر تعالى بالنهار و شوف

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا جحا مرات ابوك بتحبك قال : هى كانت اتجننت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا جوزى ما تنصفنى الا لما يموت اللى يعرفنى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الراجل الخايب خلفته كتير و البطيخة القرعة لبها كتير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

راحت رجال العز و الهيبة و قعدت رجال ما تختشى العيبة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

رايحين تبرموا على مين و احنا كلنا بارمين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ربنا خلق البحر و مده كل واحد على قده

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ربى ابن ابنك و ابن بنتك لأ و ابنى فى ملكك و ملك غيرك لأ

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الرجالة غابت و الستات سابت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

رحت للحواية حوتنى و رحت لأم أربعة  و أربعين قرصتنى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

رزق الشباب ورا الباب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الرغيف اللى يلمع للصاحب اللى ينفع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زعل جارتى و لا خسارتى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زى أكل الحمير فى النجيل لا الحمير بتشبع و لا النجيل بيخلص

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زى أم عثمان تكنس الوسط و تسيب الأركان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زى جرى المعيز فى الشوك لا الشوك بيتكسر و لا المعيز رجليهم بتوجعهم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زى جمعة  الأغربه أولها قاق و آخرها قاق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زى خلفة الناموس البنت خايبة و الولد متعوس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زى السمك شوكته فى ضهره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

سبع صنايع فى ايديه و الهم حاطط عليه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ست تستغفل ست و تقول لها ريحة هدومك مسك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

شتى لئيمة و أنا الأم منها تعد اللحمة و أنا انقص منها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الست ما منهاش زادها الطلق و النفاس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ستى مش فيكم و أنا جاية أهنيكم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

سليم ما تكسر و مكسر ما تاكل و كل لما تشبع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

سمسم بحلاوة ما محبة إلا بعد عداوة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

السمك لا يشبع اللى ياكله و لا يغنى اللى يصطاده

----------


## سلوىاحمد

سيرة بنى أدم أطول من عمره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

شايلة و مرضعة و جارة أربعة و طالعة الجبل طالبة الحبل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الشجرة اللى ما تضلل أهلها تستاهل القطع من جدرها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

شحات و طماع و طالب طلب عالى يدوا له كحكة يقول دى عوجة غيروها لى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

شوبش على اللى طبخ لحمة لقاها بصار و راح يجيب الضيوف تاه عن الدار

----------


## سلوىاحمد

شئ ما كان لها و ربنا اداه لها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

صاحب البيت على مهمله و الشحات خرب عقله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

صباح القرود و لا صباح النمرود

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ضربت كف على كف ما عملتش للدهر حيلة ، أم الفلافل تقضى بفلوس قليلة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

طلب الغنى شقفة كسر الفقير زيره جته داهية الفقير على قلة تدبيره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

طلع عين الكلب و ارميها و اللى فيه خصلة ما يسليها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

طول عمرك يا خالة و انت على دى الحالة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

طول العيش ما هو موجود الملح شبرقة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

طول ما انا زمار وانت طبال هنيالنا بالليالى الملاح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

طول ما لى فرخة ما تتوهليش قمحة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عامية تحفف مجنونة و تقول لها حواجبك مقرونة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عتبى على ما هم منى لا هم من اهل أبويا و لا من أهل أمى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عرق ورا الودن ما يحبش مرات الابن

----------


## سلوىاحمد

العلم نور و الجهل عار و لا يرضى به الا الحمار

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عيش فى الهنا يوم و لا تعيش فى الهم سنة

----------


## أمجاد

بس السياسيين بتوعنا مش فراعنة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كانوا بيحسبوا التخن هيبة لقوه خيبة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كانوا بيحسبوا الجواز هدية لقوه رزية

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قال الأبقى لك الأخ و لا الصاحب قال الأنفع فيهم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*الصبر... مفتاح الفرج.*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

صاحب الحق عينه قوية

----------


## سلوىاحمد

صاحب القرش صياد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الضحك على الشفاتير و القلب يسبغ مناديل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

العبد فى التفكير و الرب فى التدبير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عجايب تتحط فى زكايب  تتفرج عليها الأشولة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

على بخت الحزانى هدوا الخزانة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

على ما أقول يا خالتى تكون انقضت حاجتى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

على ما ييجى الترياق من العراق يكون الملسوع فاق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عيب الرجال قلتها و عيب الصبية قلة نصفتها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عيش ديك يوم و لا فرخة سنة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عيشك يحلالى يا خالى قال : من سوء عيشتى يا ابن اختى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قال ادخل الزربية نقى لك كلب قال كلهم كلاب ولاد كلاب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قال ايه اللى أحلى أحلى من العسل قال المش اللى ببلاش

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قال لها أرقصى قالت حزمونى و مسكونى عصاية

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قال يا جحا عد موج البحر قال الجايات أكتر من الرايحات

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قالت يا بت مالك صفرة كده قالت : مش حبلت قالت لها : يا بت مالك صفرة كده قالت : مش ولدت ، قالت لها : طول عمرك كده حتى و انت بنت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قال يا غراب ارمى لى بلحة رد الغراب و قال : كل شئ نصيب قال : طيب نصيب ليه و كل شئ بين ايديك ؟

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قالوا للديك صيح قال : كل شئ فى أوانه مليح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قبل ما أقولك لك قلت لى و من فنك غلبتنى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قدم الخير لجارك تلقاه فى دارك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قرد موافق و لا غزال شارد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قرشك فى جيبك ساتر عيبك و خيره عليك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قطع الطشت الدهب اللى اطرش فيه دم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قعدتى أعتابى و لا قعدتى عند أحبابى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

القلب الأسود اللى يشيل و يحوش كتير عمره قصير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

القعدة على الكوم و لا الحوجة  للعدو يوم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قلوب عليها دروب و قلوب من الهم تدوب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قولة حاه تلم الحمير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قومى لها جارية و اقعدى لها ست

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قومى من تربتك امحى كتبتك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قيراط فى اللية و لا فدان فى الكروش

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا اسرق و لا جوزى يدينى منين يجينى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا أم قويق طاهرة و لا دعاها مستجاب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا بتى و لا مسيتى يا داهية الشوم جيتى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا التعبان ينسى قطع ديله و لا الحاوى ينسى موت ابنه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا تعاتب العايب و لا ترقع الدايب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا أنا باكل واهرهر و لا بلبس و أجرجر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لبس الخنفسا تبقى ست النسا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لولاك يا كرشى لوفرت قرشى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لو كان القاضى ينصف الشاكى ما كان الشاكى رجع باكى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا عاقلة و لا أمها بتربيها منين الأدب يجيها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لبن رايب لا أهل له و لا قرايب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لولا الخيط و الابرة لأصبحت الناس فى عبرة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لو كانت أم قويق فيها خير ما كانت سابتها الصيادين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما تبكوش على اللى خابت زرعته ابكو على اللى خابت ذريته

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما تفرحوش فى اللى انعزل الا اما تشوفوا اللى نزل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما حد خالى من الهم حتى قلوع السفينة حسك تقول للندل يا عم إذا كان حاكم مدينة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما دام ما انتش رفاعى بتمسك التعبان ليه ؟!

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما حد خالى من الهم حت قلوع المراكب حسك تقول للندل ياعم إذا كان على السرج راكب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما تضيق الزريبة الا على الحمارة الغريبة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما فضلش حد إلا لما هبنا حتى المسخم كلبنا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما لقاش البواب الدكة عملها حجة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما لقوش للرز عيبة قالوا له يا أبو دنيبة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما يموتش على السد إلا قليل الفلاحة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما يحوش عن الرقص إلا قلة الصاجات

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما يعجبكش طولها الزين و لا لفتها فى الملاية عليها عرقوب يدبح الطير ، مناخيرها قد الدواية خلت فطورى عشايا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

مرات الأب خدها يا رب و إن كانت حورية من الجنة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

مكتوب على ورق الخيار من سهر بالليل ينام بالنهار

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من باعك بيعه و ارتاح من قهره و ان كنت عطشان ما تورد على نهره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من جابت اتنين فى صباها عدمت حيلها و قواها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من حبنا حبناه و صار متاعنا متاعه و من كرهنا كرهناه حرم علينا اجتماعه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*العبد في التفكير... والرب في التدبير.*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

العويلة تغلب العطار

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الغنى شكته شوكة قامت البلد كلها بدوكة و الفقير قرصه ثعبان قالوا كان فين داير محتار

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الغنى مات شدوا الخبر و الفقير مات اكفوا على الخبر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الغنية تعاير بمالها و الحلوة تعايب رجالها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

غيرت بختى و البخت ما تغير و الله قليل البخت متحير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفرح لعلعة و العروسة ضفدعة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفقى ياكل و يتلدد و الميت ينشف و يتقدد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفقير قال الفار قرض الخشب قالوا له : كداب و الغنى قال : الفار قرض الحديد قالوا له : صادق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

فى الأخذ زى النكاح و فى الطلب زى الولادة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

فى فرحكم اروح و أرجع و فى همكم لى التلات أربع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

فى همك وانا ادادى وانت تقطع اوتادى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قليل الطبع دخل على الجمع طفى الشمع يا باى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كتر السلام يقل المعرفة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كدب مساوى ولا حق ملخبط

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الكحكة فى ايد اليتيم عجبة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل آكل الجمال و قوم قبل الرجال

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل بداية و لها نهاية

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الغراب بيزعق على هد عيشه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قرد موافق و لا غزال شارد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كبب يا زمان و هات و عيب على أن قلت لك يكفاك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كتر النخس يعلم الحمار الرفص

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كتروا من اللمة لابد من الفراق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل حاجة تقع من رجليها إلا ابن آدم يقع من لسانه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل حماية بليفة أحسن من فرخة بتكتيفة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل شله يشبه إله حتى الحمار و اللى آنيه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل شنب و له مقص

----------


## the_chemist

> ما نحبكم ولا نطيق بعدكم


و هذا من مستغربات الناس و كأن المطلوب هو أن تكون تحت أمر الناس و بس




> ربي الكلب ينفعك وربي أسودالقلب يقلعك


طبعاً و لابد من إختيار من تعلمهم و تربيهم حتى لا تضيع فيما بعد




> إسمها قمر وأبوها شهاب وشكلها زي الهباب


هذا المثل يذكرنى بما قالوه في القصص الشعبي عندما مرض أبو زيد الهلالي بالرمد فأتوا له بطبيب فوجده أرمد "أي أنه مريض بعيونه هو الآخر" فقال مقولته الشهيرة:
يا طبيب العموش قبل ما تداوى = عموش الناس داوى عموشك




> اللي في بيته بنات ما عنده غريب يبات


و هذه نصيحة غالية فعلاً




> بنت عشره لوزه مقشره وبنت عشرين نزهه الناظرين وبنت ثلاثين أم البنات والبنين


معروف عن البنات و هى في العاشرة تزيد في سنها و هى في العشرين تقول سنها الحقيقي و في الثلاثين يبدء النقص




> اللي تسمع كلام أبوها كل الناس يحبوها


ياريت كل البنات يسمعوا كلام أباءهم




> اللي يبغا يصون عرضه ويلمه يجوز بناته ويفرح أمه


طبعاً و لكن ليس قبل سن معقولة مش معقول نجوز البنت قبل سن 16 سنة بحجة الستر




> الفلوس تكسر النفوس تخلى العالي واطي والسعيد متعوس


فعلا و لكن ليس مع كل الناس فقد رأيت فقراء لهم مكانة و قيمة أعلي من الأغنياء




> الله يرحمك يا جدنا ياللي ما ورثتنا


تصدقي بالله

من مات و لم يترك ميراثاً من المال و العقار فقد أراح و إستراح




> الأكل المنظور يقف فى الزور


الحسد من أصعب الأمور فعلاً و ربنا هو المنجى و ياريت كل واحد يسيب الناس في حالها




> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> إحذر عدوك مرة =واحذر صديقك ألف مرة
> فالصديق إذا انقلب =أصبح عليماً بالمَضَرّة.[/poem]


صح يا شاعر
و القلوب سهلة الإنقلاب مابين طرفة عين و إنتباهتها يبدل الله من حال إلي حال
فلا تغتر بصديق اليوم و لا تُغالي في عداوتك لعدو اليوم فقد ينقلب صديق أخلص و أوفي من أى صديق




> *من القلب... للقلب... رسول.*


طبعاً فكما قال رسول الله "صلي الله عليه و سلم" "الأرواح جنود مجندة ما تعارف منها إئتلف و ما تناكر منها إختلف"




> من شكر فيك وزم فى أختك لا ليه خير فيك ولا فى أختك


طبعاً صحيح جدا
فمن شكر في و ذم أصلي و فرعي فلا خير فيه




> *من جاور السعيد... يسعد.*


بالتأكيد يا شاعر و مثله و لكن في الجهة الأخري

من جاور الحداد ينكوى بناره


> من جاور الحداد ينكوى بناره


و الأخت سلوى ذكرته 




> *أعز الوِلد... وِلد الوِلد.*


مقولة الأجداد للأحفاد و ياريتهم يسمعوا




> على ما ينقطع الجريد يفعل الله ما يريد


و في أقل من ذلك من الوقت فكما قيل
مابين طرفة عين و إنتباهتها يبدل الله من حال إلي حال




> أكل وراحة ونومة في البراحة


هذا من أمثلة تنابلة السلطان و لا ايه يا سلوى




> زى المراكبية يتخانقوا على الحبل


و ده معناه أن الناس بتتخانق علي الرياسة و التحكم و السيطرة




> زى عجايز الفرح أكل ونقورة


واضح معناه طبعا
فإن كنت في مكان فلا تشغل نفسك بما لا يعنيك




> *اللي مالوش شغله تشغله , يفتح الباب ويقفله


طبعاً و يكفينا الله شر البطالة و التعطل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل عيش حبيبك تسره و كل عيش عدوك تضره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل قناية مليانة باللى فيها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كلام زى الرصاص فى جته زى النحاس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كنت عازب مستريح من الكساوى و المونة قام عقلى قال اتجوز جت وقعتى فى الشعنونة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا بتاكل بالدين و لا بتنام تحت الرجلين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لما تصفى النية اللقمة تكفى مية

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ليالى الهجر تطلع شمسها بكرة و ليلة الوصل تطلع شمسها المغرب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما تدعيش على الكافر وهو غافل

----------


## the_chemist

> *إن أكلت اشبع , و إن ضربت أوجع


طبعاً فالمقصود أن تكون حاسماً و ليس ليناً هشاً




> *الستات إن حبوك يا ويلك , و إن كرهوك يا ويلك


يا جماعة دى نصيحة من جداتنا الستات لنا كرجال و كشباب مقبل علي البهدلة المسماة بالزواج




> إن لقيت بلد تعبد العجل , حش برسيم و إديله


معنى المثل واضح و هو أن تكون حسبما يكون أهل البلدة يعنى تكون رجلاً إمعة و أنا أرفضه

إن لقيت بلد تعبد العجل , حش برسيم و إديله




> لما إنتى ست و أنا ست شوفى مين فينا اللى هيكب الطشت


و هذا معناه 

المركب اللى فيها ريسين بتغرق




> سيب حبيبى على هواه ... لحد مايجى وديله على قفاه


طبعاً مفهوم معناه فلا يجب أن تكون لحوحاً حتى علي حبيبك و لابد من تركه لمراجعة نفسه و التفكير و عندما يعلم بأنه محتاج إليك فسيأتى إليك طائعاً مختاراً




> يا بخت من زار وخفف


طبعاً و خاصة لو كان هناك مريض




> إن جيت رايح كتر من الفضايح


طبعاً هو مرفوض و لابد لنا من ترك ذكرى طيبة في المكان حتى لو عدنا إليه في يوم ما نجد لنا من يُحسن لقاءنا
و لكن للأسف هو الحادث بالفعل و زى ما قالوا:

يارايح كتر من الفضايح



> ياما جاب الغراب لأمه


و هو يُقال عندما يأتي الشخص بتافه الأمور بعدما وعد بغير ذلك




> اللى ما تعرفش ترقص تقول الأرض عوجة


طبعاً ما هو لازم نلاقي حجة نبرر بها فشلنا و هى من طبائع الناس




> من حسب الحسابات فى الهنا بات


طبعاً فلابد من التخطيط للغد علي ما هو في اليد و ليس التخطيط الغارق في الأحلام و قول

إصرف ما في الجيب يأتيك ما في الغيب




> اللى ما يرضى بالخوخ يرضى بشرابه


طبعاً و هو يُقال لمن يرفض الشئ الجيد و يأخذ الردئ




> اللى يخاف من العصافير ما يزرعش الدرة


مفهوم معناه طبعاً و هو أن إذا كنت تخاف من الشئ فلا تفعله و كما قالوا:

اللى يقول ميخافش و اللى يخاف ميقولش



> إن ضاقت الصدور كتر من زيارة القبور


و هى حكمة دينية فزيارة القبور تُزيل من النفس الخوف من الغد




> إحذر من عدوك مرة ومن صديقك ألف مرة فهو أعلم بالمضرة


مكرر

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*كل برغوت على قد دمه.

و

على قد لحافك... مدّ رجليك.*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اتوصوا بينا ياللى حكمتونا احنا العبيد و انتوا اشتريتونا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اجرى يا ابن آدم جرى الوحوش غير نصيبك يا ابن أدم لم تحوش

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى بيعاير ما على باله من اللى داير

----------


## مش سهلة

بحاكيكي يا جارة تتسمعي يا كنة 
هههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

> كل اللى يعجبك والبس اللى يعجب الناس


بيفكرنى بالمثل القائل:

عدى علي عدوك معرش و لا تعدي عليه مكرش
يعنى بكرش




> حب الكلام يموت لو عاش أيام وحب القلوب يعيش لو كان مدفون


و الله عندهم حق فحب اللسان ليس له عمر و لكن حب القلوب طويل العمر و كم رأيت من لم يقل لزوجته أحبك مرة واحدة في حياته و لكنها كانت تذوب فيه عشقاً حتى بعد مماته بسنوات




> أعزب دهر ولا أرمل شهر


صح و قد قائل يقول

إطعم مطعوم و لا تطعمشي محروم




> الموت فى وسط الكترة سترة


طبعاً و لكن في كثير من الأحيان بيبقي مشكلة




> ضربنى وبكى وظلمنى واشتكى


فعلا هناك الكثيرين من هذه الشاكلة و ربنا يعافينا منهم و من شرهم




> زى الكلب يخاف ويخوف


جديد علي مسامعي و معناه واضح




> زى كلاب السكة يعضوا عالماشى


يااااااااه من الأصناف دى كتير




> زى ساعى اليهود لا يودى خبر ولا يجيب خبر


و معناه واضح أنه إنسان بلا فائدة




> زى روايح أمشير كل ساعة فى حال


واضح معناه و هو يُقال لمن يتبدل بسرعة و تتغير آراءه بسرعة




> البطيخة القرعة لبها كتير


فعلاً و معناه أن الأشياء الغير مفيدة تكون كثيرة




> اللى يفتش ورا الناس تفتش الناس وراه


صحيح و سمعتها من الشعراوى "يرحمه الله بإذنه تعالي" و هو يشرح لماذا حرم الله السرقة مثلاً
فقال: لو لم يُحرم الله السرقة فكم بيتاً تستطيع أن تسرق كل يوم 10 بيوت مثلاً؟ 
و لكن كم من البشر يستطيعون سرقة بيتك كل يوم؟  سيكونون بالآلاف إذن فأنت الخاسر




> صرصار عشق خنفسة دار بيها فى البلد محتار


بالتأكيد و معناه واضح أن من يختار الغير مناسب له يحتار




> القد قد فولة والحس حس غولة


معناه واضح أن الشكل لا يدل علي المخبر




> الحرامى الشاطر ما يسرقش من حارته


بالتأكيد و كان لنا فعلاً منذ زمن بعيد جار بهذه الصفة و كان لا يؤذى جيرانه




> حبني و خدلك زعبوط قال هي المحبة بالنبوت


هى فعلا المحبة مش بالعافية

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بعد السلام تفتيش الأكمام

----------


## the_chemist

> حاجة ما تهمك وصي عليها جوز امك


فعلاً لأن لن يهتم بأمرك غير اللى من دمك




> إيش علي بال القرد غير سواد وشه


و معناه أن الإنسان السئ لا يفكر غير في السوء باستمرار




> الإيد اللي تاخد ما تديش


فعلا فمن تعود علي الأخذ لا يعطى




> إيد علي إيد ترمي بعيد وقالو إيد علي إيد تكيد


فعلا فالإتحاد قوة مهما كانت القوة الفردية لكل واحد ضعيفة




> أسيادى و أسياد أجدادي اللى يعولوا همي و هم أولادى


بالتأكيد فمن يحمل عنى الهم هو من أسيادى و تاج علي راسي




> إسال قبل ما تناسب يبان لك الردى والمناسب


طبعا فالنسب عصب كما قالوا و لابد من التأكد من سلامة العصب




> جفن العين جراب ما يملاه إلا التراب


طبعاً فإبن آدم طماع بطبعه و يريد الدنيا ملك يمينه و كما قال "صلي الله عليه و سلم" 
"لو أعطى إبن آدم مثل جبل أحد ذهباً لسأل الزيادة" أو كما قال 




> رزق نازل من السما من خرم إبره جا يوسعه سده


و معناه أن تعجل إبن آدم علي زيادة رزقه قد يؤدى لضياعه فإقنع بما هو موجود




> كل شىء دواه الصبر لكن قلة الصبر مالهاش دوا


أيوه كما قالوا "إلا الحماقة أعيت من يداويها"




> كل واحد عارف شمس داره تطلع منين


هذا هو الحال فلا تحاول أن تتدخل في حياة من لا تعرف عنه الكثير حتى لا تنغص عليه حياته و كما قالوا أيضاً:

كل دار و لها مدار




> كلمة باطل تجبر الخاطر


نعم صحيح فالكلمة لها تأثير السحر حتى و لو كانت من وراء القلب كما يقولون خصوصا عندما تكون لجبر الخواطر




> أجرب و يسلم بالأحضان


واضح معناه طبعاً أن كل إنسان يجب أن يتعامل مع الناس علي قدر قدره بينهم فلا يرفع نفسه أكثر من مقامه و لا يتواضع أكثر من اللازم




> الابرة اللى فيها خيطين ما تخيطش





> آخذ إبن عمي و أتغطى بكمى وآخد إبن خالى وأتغطى بشالى


فعلا فلن يصونك إلا من هو من دمك




> جاموسة ملك ولا فدان شرك


طبعا و قالوا على وزنه

ملعون أبو الشركه حتي لو كان في الغده

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بعدك عن الناس أوفر لك و ابقى لك ينصان عرضك و يتوفر عليك مالك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بيضة النهاردة احسن من فرخة بكرة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

تبقى فى حنكك و تقسم لغيرك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

تعرف فلان ؟ايوة.. عاشرته ؟ لا .. تبقى ما تعرفوش

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جابوا اعورنا يقيد نوارنا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جبال الكحل تفنيها المراود وكتر المال تفنيه السنين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جبتك يا عبد المعين تعيننى لقيتك يا عبد المعين تنعان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جحر ديب يساع ميت حبيب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جم يساعدوه فى دفن أبوه سابهم و مشى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حاجة بدعناها و لا طلعنا لقيناها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الحبلة تمشى و تتمايل و تحسب ان الحبل دايم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حرمة من غير راجل زى الطربوش من غير زر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الحزن مش كده يا خايبين الرجا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الحسن و الجمال زمانه بينقضى و العقل و الحشمة خيار البضايع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حلاوة حديت الأخ لاخواته عسل مكرر فى خلاياته

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خدام يخدم خدام من ميلتك يا زمان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خد من الزرايب و لا تاخد من القرايب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خدوا جوز العاقلة اتجننت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خدى شايب يدلعك و لا تخدى صبى يلوعك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خف على بهيمك يطول عمره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خلفتهم لما حفى ديلى و ربيتهم للغير يا ويلى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خلى عدوك بره و اتكلم كلمة لله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الخير يخير لما الفقر يدنى و يغير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

دقة بدقة و لو زدنا لزاد السقا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

دماغ من غير كيف تستاهل سيف

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ده قطته جمل و براغيته رجاله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ربنا بيرزق الكتف بطوبة صحيحة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زبال و فى ايده ورده

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قلوب عليها دروب و قلوب من الهم تدوب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل دار و لها مدار و كل طاحونة و لها عيار

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل عيش حبيبك تسره و كل عيش عدوك تضره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل فاكهة موليه و لا تاكلش فاكهة جديدة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل ما تقول يا حظ اتحسن يقول لك يحنن

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*بيبيع المية... في حارة السقايين.

ومثله

بيعرج في حارة المكسحين.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*اليهودي لما يفلّس... يدور في دفاتره القديمة.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*خبطتين في الراس... توجع.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*رزق الهبل... ع المجانين.*

----------


## eman55

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , حبيت أشارك معاكم فى بعض الامثال , هى دمها خفيف لانها الجمل اللى بتوصف بيها الزوجة ضرتها , فتقول " عورة بمكحلتين وقرعـة بمشطين "   " الوش وش ديك والحال مايرضيك "   الكعب مهبب والكوع مدبب "    "مايضايق الزريبة الا النعجة الغريبـة "    "تاخدى جوزى وتغـيرى ماتخيلى "   "جيت أغير البخت لبخت"    . أرجو انها تكون عجبتكم وفكت التكشيرة وزودت الابتسامة .

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*الغريب أعمى... ولو كان بصير.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*كل ليل... وله آخر.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*اللي ما عندوش كبير... يشتري له كبير.*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

> *كل ليل... وله آخر.*


كل ليل بيطلع له نهار

----------


## سلوىاحمد

القنعانه شبعانه والطمعانه جيعانه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ما يقنع ما يشبع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خنفسه تونس ولا جوهره تهوس

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*الراجل... بيتربط من لسانه.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*إن كنتوا إخوات... اتحاسبوا.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*الطيور على أشكالها... تقع.*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الشاطره تقول للفرن قيد من غير وقيد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ماخبى لدهره يضربوه بالعصايا على ظهره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ما عنده تدبير بدل الحب ياكل شعير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

وفر من شبعك لجوعك تسلم سؤال الناس وخضوعك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي عنده قرش عايز يرميه يشتغل في اللي ماله فيه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إذا شفت القمر في الشارع تعرف ان الغزال في البيت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كرينا واستكرينا وزي دالبيت ما لاقينا

----------


## the_chemist

أعتذر بشدة لتأخرى في الرد لمشغوليات خاصة

و الوقت لا يكفى للرد الجيد

و شكرا لكل المشاركين علي إهتمامهم بالموضوع

و خاصة الغالي أيمن رشدى و الغالية سلوى

نعود بعد الفاصل

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*ساعة القدر... يعمى البصر.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*المصائب... لا تأتي فرادى.*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إذا النملة ولدت نعام وإذا ألناموسه بقت يمام عمرك ياديل الكلب ما تنقام

----------


## سلوىاحمد

البصلة تعايرالثومة و تقلها ريحتك خلتني مزكومة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زي قرن الخرنوب أعوج وأسود

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لما فرقوا الذوق كان قاعد فوق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ادى صاحب الحق حقه واخلص من طلبه ونقه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

في ايه تزيد عنه وانت ابن عمه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا تشكي لي ولا ابكي لك الحال من بعضه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي في بطنه ريح ما يستريح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جيتك تكون ليا عون طلعت عليا فرعون

----------


## سلوىاحمد

موريها الذل وساقيها المر ويقول معيشها في فل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الله يكفينا شر الكرب والشدة اللي تخلي الراجل كلب والمره قرده

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يتوه في الأفكار يبات محتار

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زمن معقد وملبخ فيه الأسد يتوبخ واللبؤة تشخط وتتنفخ

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفقر كابس والرزق حابس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بعد العشة والحوش لبست العقد والبروش

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ناس يأكلوا البلح وناس يترموا بالنوى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي في بال أم الخير تحلم به طول الليل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يوعد المحتاج ويمنيه يلقاه عند باب بيته مستنيه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أخويا يا لافي ياللي ظهري بك دافي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الهزيمه مع السلامه غنيمه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ماله قرون تنطح وله عيون تفضح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أسمعيني ياستيته كبيرنا فلفل وصغيرنا شطيطه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يعرف جوزي يروح يقول له واللي كتب كتابي يروح يحله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا تفتش عن المتغطي ولا تغطي على المكشوف

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يسلم دقنه للناس ينتفوها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بكفي أسقيه وبايدي القم فمه ويحط صوابعه في عيني ولا يستحي على دمه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حب العواجيز طعمه لذيذ

----------


## سلوىاحمد

شنب ما تحته فلوس يحتاج له موس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

علشان حتة بطيخ عمل مشكله وصريخ

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا تقهرني ولا اقهرك الزمان دهمنلي ودهملك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا دعوا لك يا دعوا عليك وما يصيبك الا ما انكتب عليك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الحر من غمزه والحمار من رفسه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زعل المرأة زي الحريقة ينطفي في دقيقة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جارك صبحه ومسيه واللي في بالك خبيه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بنت الاصول عشرتها تطول

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ابنك ابنك ليوم جوازه  وبنتك بنتك طول حياتها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي تطبخه العمشى جوزها منه يتعشى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يقول لمراته يا هانم يقابلوها على السلالم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يبغا يصون بناته يتحمل نكد مراته

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي نايمه على ظهرها ما تستاهل مهرها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي تكوي جوزها بلسانها تكويها دموعها واحزانها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يفضح سره لمراته تعايره طول حياته

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي تعصي جوزها وما تسمع كلمته ما تستاهل تأكل لقمته

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي في بيتك تخدمك قادره تسعدك أو تعدمك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زيتونه بزيتونه في بيت جوزي حرة ومصونه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

احنا ما ورانا شغلانه غير زيارة خاله و فلانه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

علشان طيبة حماته صابر على قرف مراته

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما قدر على حماته حط حره في مراته

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بيني وبينك ادبحنى وبين الناس ما تفضحني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الكحة ولا كتمة الصدر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللئيم اللى ينقل كلام الحريم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حبيبك أحكي له واللي في صدرك قوله  له

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا خيبتك يا بنت الويل صوتك يلعلع صبح وليل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بعد ما تمت الجوازه صارت الخاطبه مالها عازه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي تتغطي بالطرحه بشروها بالفرحة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كوفلي ابنك ولمي عظامه لا يتكسح قبل فطامه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الخايب خايب يطلع من الدنيا بلا نايب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يلعب بالبيضة والحجر وينقش بالسبعة الإبر

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*امشي عِدِل... يحتار عدوك فيك.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*الإيد لوحدها... ما تسقفش.*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفراق مبعوت بالحي او بالموت.

----------


## سلوىاحمد

دوام الحال من المحال

----------


## سلوىاحمد

العين عليها حارس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عصفور فى اليد خير من عشرة على الشجرة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ابن الابن ابن الحبيب و ابن البنت ابن الغريب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اذا صفيت النيه اللقمة بتكفي ميه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اتفق القط و الفار على خراب الديار

----------


## سلوىاحمد

البيت الي ربه مرا كل ماله لورا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بدال اللحمه و الباتنجان هاتلك قميص يا عريان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

تغيير الهوا احسن دوا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يمشى على الحيطة ويقول يارب سلم*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اتجوزوا الفقرا كترو الشحاتين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ثلاثة مالهم وفا الفرس و السيف و النسا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الجاهل لا تطيعه و العاقل لا تبيعه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جرح الخنجر يطيب و جرح اللسان مايطيب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الحيط الواطي يعلم الحرامي السرقه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حماتي الله يحميها و بنار جهنم يرميها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خليه بالقلب يجرح و لا يطلع لبرا و يفضح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خبيتك يا دمعتي لوقت شدتي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

دردبيس ما بيعرف الجمعه من الخميس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الدنيا سلالم ناس بتطلع و ناس يتنزل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ربنا يقول قوم تقوم معاك مش نام تطعمك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ربيت نخلةلاتسند عليها مالت و رمتني عليها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يفحتوها الفيران يقعوا فيهاالتيران

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يخانقنى فى زفة ويصالحنى فى عطفة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يدى الحلق للى بلا ودان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يخاف من الخنفسة ويلعب بالتعبان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا وحشة كونى نغشة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا واكل قوتى يا ناوى على موتى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الحسود لا يسود.

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الصديق وقت الضيق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حط مالك عند من عنده مال، وحط عيالك عند من عنده عيال.

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*أتأمرون الناس بالبرّ... وتنسون أنفسكم؟*

----------


## mlokheia

اكفى البت على فومها تطلع البت لمها

حد يشرح مليش فيه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

> اكفى البت على فومها تطلع البت لمها
> 
> حد يشرح مليش فيه


لما هتكفى البت هتعمل فى القدرة ايه     
هههههههههههههههه
هو المثل المقصود بيه ان البنت بتبقى صورة من مامتها :Bicycle:

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ارحموا عزيز قوم ذل..

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الظروف خلت المعزة خروف

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أسد علي وفي الحروب نعامة..

----------


## سلوىاحمد

"لكل مقامٍ مقال"

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*ياما في الجراب... يا حاوي.*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عمر الشقى بقى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

وش متين لاحياء ولادين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لايحسن العبد الكر الاالحلب والصر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بين البائع والشاري يفتح الله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من القلب للقلب رسول

----------


## سلوىاحمد

التجارة ربح وخسارة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ربك رب قلوب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*النوم... سلطان.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*العروسة للعريس... والجري للمتاعيس.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*من نقرة لدحديرة... يا قلبي لا تحزن.*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

عامل لمونه1 في بلد قرفانه
1-"يظن نفسه ليمونه"

----------


## Dragon Shadow

عامل زي عواجيز الفرح ..... أكل ونقوره .

----------


## Dragon Shadow

جُم يساعدوه في دفن أبوه ... ساب الفاس ومشي .

----------


## Dragon Shadow

الله يخليك ياقفايا ... إلا ماحد سكك .

----------


## Dragon Shadow

إن كان لك دفه ... خُش وإدفى .

----------


## Dragon Shadow

دور القرد دفاتره .. مالقاش إلا شفاتيره وضوافره .

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*من لم يمت بالسيف... مات بغيره.*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

دي مش دبانه .... دي قلوب مليانه .

دبانه : ذبابة
كمن يقتل ذبابة تقف على أحدهم بشكل يضره ...
يقال فيمن يحمل ضغائن وأحقاد للغير ولكن تظهر بصور أخرى .

----------


## Dragon Shadow

خُد ندك على قدك .

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*اللي باعك بيعه... ولو كنت شاري.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*ضرب الحبيب... زي أكل الزبيب.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*للصبر... حدود.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*الله جاب... الله خد... الله عليه العوض.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*الحق... مستحق.*

----------


## بنت شهريار

بسم الله ماشاء الله
موسوعه الحقيقة اكثر من رائعه
جزيل الشكر للأخوة والأخوات المشاركين
سلمت يداكم
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

فين الشررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررح يا ناااااااااااااااااااااس
الله يكون فى عونك يا كيميائى  :: 

اسمحولى اشارك لغاية ما استاذ فريد يرجع 
بالامثال اللى اعرفها

----------


## ديدي

مجموعة جميلة 
شكرا كيميائى على الموضوع
وشكرا لكل الاخوة المشاركين
تحياتى وتقديرى للجميع

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*الجزاء... من جنس العمل.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*كل واحد في نظر نفسه... أمير.

أو

ربنا لما وزع الأرزاق... ماحدش عجبه رزقه...

ولما وزع العقول... ماحدش عجبه غير عقله.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*كل برغوت... على قد دمه.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*المكتوب ع الجبين... لازم تشوفه العين.*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

جابوا اعورنا يقيد نوارنا







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

جبال الكحل تفنيها المراود وكتر المال تفنيه السنين







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

جحر ديب يساع ميت حبيب



ياسلام لو تشرحيهم ياسلوى
تبقى شطورررررررررررررررة 


*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

جابوا اعورنا يقيد نوارنا


المثل على ما اعتقد على سبيل السخرية 
من ان نحضر فاقد الشىء ليعطينا ما هو يفتقدة






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

جبال الكحل تفنيها المراود وكتر المال تفنيه السنين


دليل على فناء كل شىء فى حياتنا






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

جبتك يا عبد المعين تعيننى لقيتك يا عبد المعين تنعان


يقال المثل حين نستعين بشخص ليساعدنا
ونجدة يحتاج الى من يساعدة






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

جم يساعدوه فى دفن أبوه سابهم و مشى


يقال هذا المثل لمن يتواكل دائما على من يقدم له يد المساعدة






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

حاجة بدعناها و لا طلعنا لقيناها


يقال المثل حين يتهرب شخص من مسئولية شىء
 لم يكن السبب فى وجودة من الاساس
(( على ما اظن يعنى ))






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

الحبلة تمشى و تتمايل و تحسب ان الحبل دايم


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يقال المثل حين تزيد المرأة الحامل من فترة الراحة 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

حرمة من غير راجل زى الطربوش من غير زر


يقال المثل لايضاح مدى اهمية الرجل فى حياة المرأة 
كمان للقيمة الزر من اهمية فى الطربوش قديما






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

الحزن مش كده يا خايبين الرجا


يقال المثل للإيضاح بأن الحزن ليس بالمظاهر


تسلم ايدك سلوى




*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

الحسن و الجمال زمانه بينقضى و العقل و الحشمة خيار البضايع


يقال المثل لإيضاح مدى اهمية وتفوق العقل والأدب عن الجمال الشكلى 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

حلاوة حديت الأخ لاخواته عسل مكرر فى خلاياته


يقال المثل ليبين مدى أهمية الحديث الطيب بين الاخوة 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

خدام يخدم خدام من ميلتك يا زمان


يقال المثل للسخرية من الزمن حين يخدم الخادم من كان فى يوم خادماً






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

خد من الزرايب و لا تاخد من القرايب


يقال المثل ليبين اهمية ان يعتمد الانسان على ما يملك
افضل من ان يطلب مساعده من الاقارب






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

خدوا جوز العاقلة اتجننت


يقال المثل لتوضيج مدى اهمية الزوج عند زوجتة
وان ضياعة يصل الى حد فقدانها لعقلها







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

خلفتهم لما حفى ديلى و ربيتهم للغير يا ويلى


اعتقد المثل دا زى مثل 
(( ربى يا خايبة للغايبة ))
وهو يوضح مدى المعاناة فى انجاب الاطفال وتربيتهم
وحين يتزوجون يذهب نتيجة هذا التعب الى الزوج او الزوجة





*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

خلى عدوك بره و اتكلم كلمة لله







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

الخير يخير لما الفقر يدنى و يغير







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

دقة بدقة و لو زدنا لزاد السقا


الحقيقة مش عارفه معناهم 



*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*من قدّم السبت... لقى الأحد قدامه.*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*
مساء الهنا والسعادة 
مساء الأمثال الجميلة






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

قلوب عليها دروب و قلوب من الهم تدوب


يقال المثل للتفرقة بين القلوب التى طريقها واضح
والقلوب التى دابت وانجرحت من كتر الحزن والهم






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

كل عيش حبيبك تسره و كل عيش عدوك تضره


حسة ان المثل دا قوى اوى
وله معنى خاص 
بس الحقيقة مش قادرة اوصلة






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

كل ما تقول يا حظ اتحسن يقول لك يحنن


ايووووووووووووووووووون
من كتر ما الحظ نحس ومش عاوز يتعدل
بقى يتريق علينا وفاكرنا بنشحت منه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررة سلوى 


*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*


مساء الفل والياسمين استاذ ايمن
يا امثااااااااااااااااااااااااالك 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

بيبيع المية... في حارة السقايين.

ومثله

بيعرج في حارة المكسحين.


يقال المثل دائما 
حينما يحاول شخص ما ان يثبت مهارتة بين اصحاب المهارات
او اقامة عمل ما وسط مكان ملىء بتلك النوعية من الاعمال






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

اليهودي لما يفلّس... يدور في دفاتره القديمة.


مش عاررررررررررررررررفة 
بس بيبين ان اليهودى خبيث اوى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

خبطتين في الراس... توجع.


يقال المثل عند حدوث كمصيبتين متتاليتين
او ازمات متكررة
حينها يقال المثل ليبين مدى الألم من تكرار الازمة
وتذكر الرأس لانها اول ما يتحمل الخبر 
واكثر الأماكن حساسية من حيث الضغوط فى الحياة






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

رزق الهبل... ع المجانين.


حقيقى مش فاهمة المثل دا 

 
تسلم ايدك استاذ ايمن
 




*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة eman55
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , حبيت أشارك معاكم فى بعض الامثال , هى دمها خفيف لانها الجمل اللى بتوصف بيها الزوجة ضرتها , فتقول " عورة بمكحلتين وقرعـة بمشطين "   " الوش وش ديك والحال مايرضيك "   الكعب مهبب والكوع مدبب "    "مايضايق الزريبة الا النعجة الغريبـة "    "تاخدى جوزى وتغـيرى ماتخيلى "   "جيت أغير البخت لبخت"    . أرجو انها تكون عجبتكم وفكت التكشيرة وزودت الابتسامة .


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشاء الله عليكى ايمان
مجموعة حقيقى جميلة عن الضراير
تسلم ايدك



*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

الغريب أعمى... ولو كان بصير.


يوضح المثل مدى التشابة بين الرجل الاعمى والرجل الغريب
فى عدم معرفة الاشياء او الاماكن
سواء بسبب الاصابة بالعمى او انه غريب عن المكان






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

كل ليل... وله آخر.


يقال المثل لتوضيح ان لكل شىء نهاية
الليل له نهاية .. وهو النهار
والنهار له نهاية .. وهى الليل
والازمات لها نهاية .. وهى رحمة الله






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

اللي ما عندوش كبير... يشتري له كبير.


يقال المثل لتوضيح اهمية وجود كبير لكل واحد منا
وجود اخ اكبر او اب او عم
وان لم يكن يختر له صديقا يعتبرة الاكبر فى كل الامور

اتمنى انى اكون قدرت اوضح الأمثال بشكل مناسب
تحياتى




*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

القنعانه شبعانه والطمعانه جيعانه







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

اللي ما يقنع ما يشبع 


الله الله على الأمثال القنوعة
تسلم ايدك سلوى
المثلين كلا منهما يوضح ان القناعة فى الانسان
تشبعة حتى ان كان جائعا 
ولكن الانسان الطامع
مهما تناول من طعام 
لا يشبع ابدا
بإختلاف التشبيهات 
سواء فى طعام ا رزق او اى خير لا يدرك قيمتة




*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

خنفسه تونس ولا جوهره تهوس


مش عارفه ليييييييييييييييه المثل دا افتكرت مقارنة بين الزوجة الجميلة والزوجة الغير جميلة
حين يختار الزوج ما بين الزوجة الغير جميلة ولكنها تملىء البيت ونس وحياة وراحة
والزوجة الجميلة اللى تقدر بما لا يقدر
ولكنها فقط للزينة وليست للحياة






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

الراجل... بيتربط من لسانه.


يقال المثل لتوضيح مدى أهمية كلمة الرجل
وما يبنى عليها من اتفاقيات
وان الرجل يحتسب رجلاً من مجرد كلمة يقولها






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

إن كنتوا إخوات... اتحاسبوا.


يقال المثل لتوضيح مدى اهمية الاتفاق ومراجعة الحسابات 
ويقال بين الاخوات لتوضيح اهميتها حتى بين اقرب المقربين






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

الطيور على أشكالها... تقع.


يقال المثل ان دائما كل شخص يعرف من يشبهة
ويكون اقرب له فى الطباع والخصال
وتم تشبيهها بالطيور
لان الطيور دائما ما تجتمع مع نفس فصيلتها






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

الشاطره تقول للفرن قيد من غير وقيد 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هاتولنا واحدة شاطرة تقيد الفرن من غير وقود
ويقال المدى ليبين مدى مهارة المرأة الشاطرة فى بيتها






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

اللي ماخبى لدهره يضربوه بالعصايا على ظهره 


يقال المثل ليوضح مدى اهمية اننا نعمل حساب للدهر
وما تخبئة لنا الأيام





*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*

مساء الأمثال الجميلة







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

اللي ما عنده تدبير بدل الحب ياكل شعير


يقال المثل لتوضيح اهمية التدبير والتخطيط للعمل
حتى لا يقل مقدار العمل ويفشل
ويوضح مدى الفشل فى المقارنة بين أكل الحب والشعير






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

وفر من شبعك لجوعك تسلم سؤال الناس وخضوعك


يقال المثل لتوضيح اهمية التوفير
ومن الخير نقبتس شىء لنختزنة
ليغنينا عن سؤال الغير والاحتياج لهم






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

اللي عنده قرش عايز يرميه يشتغل في اللي ماله فيه 


يقال المثل لتوضيح مدى الخطأ والضرر فى أن يقوم الانسان بيعمل لا يفقهة
كمن يتاجر فى شىء لا يعلم اسرارة فيضيع ماله






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

إذا شفت القمر في الشارع تعرف ان الغزال في البيت


!!!!!!!!!!!






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلوىاحمد
					

كرينا واستكرينا وزي دالبيت ما لاقينا


!!!!!!!!!!!!!
مطلوب ترجمة




*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*هين قرشك... ولا تهين نفسك.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*إضحك... تضحك لك الدنيا.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*الشيء إذا زاد عن حَدًّه... إنقلب ضِده.*

----------


## زوزو عادل

ازيك يا ابو امـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنيه اخبارك ايه
انت فـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين

افتكرلك ايه يا بصله وانتى كل عضه بدمعه

----------


## زوزو عادل

*الشاطره تغزل برجل حمار*

----------


## زوزو عادل

*اطعم الفم تستحى العين*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*جيب السبع... ما يخلاش.*

----------


## زوزو عادل

*عد غنمك ياجحا واحد قايمه وواحده نايمه*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*اللي يشرب من ميه النيل... لازم يرجع له تاني.*

----------


## زوزو عادل

*يا فرعون مين فرعنك قال مالقتش حد يلمنى*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*ما يفلّ (يغلب) الحديد... إلا الحديد.*

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم...

هي جدتي لسة بتقول يابابا ؟؟ :4: 
الأمثال ظريفة جداً فيه كثير ماكنت سامعتهم ...
ماكثير شاطرة في الأمثال بس حأخطف كم مثل من البنات وأجي أقولهالك :1: ...
 :f:  :f:  :f: ..

----------


## زوزو عادل

ابن الوز عوام

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*ما شافوهمش وهم بيسرقوا... شافوهم وهم بيتقاسموا.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*الرجل تدب... مطرح ما تحب.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*ربك يقفل شباك... ويفتح باب.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*على نفسها جنت "براقش".*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*القناعة... كنز لا يفنى.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*القط... ما يحبش إلاّ خنّاقه.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*دع الخلق... للخالق.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*القلب... له واحد.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*يصطاد عصفورين... بحجر.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*رحم الله امرءا... عرف قدر نفسه.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*ما اسخم من ستي... إلا سيدي.*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

تجيك التهايم وإنت نايم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قلت للنحس انا سايبك و  رايح اتفسح قال لى ليه هو انا مكسح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كثر الدق يفك اللحام

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ما يستحي منك ما  تستحي منه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ما يطيع يضيع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ماله أول ماله تانى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما تعينك إلا يمينك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اذا كان صاحبك ممرور فانتبه لايجيك الدور

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أدب ولدك لو زعلت أمه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إن لبست البس حرير، وان عاشرت عاشر أمير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حط رأسك بين رجليك و اشهد على والديك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حمار تركبه ولا حصان يركبك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خذ بنت الجود مع الزمن تجود

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زرع المجانين يرعاه رب العالمين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللسان عدو الانسان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يرضى بالقضا يصبر على البلا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بيني وبينك ادبحني وبين الناس لا تفضحني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بيضة وعندها ضب لكنها تنحب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زي الجنيه الذهب ينسي الهم والتعب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لولا ولدنا الحبيب ما دخلت بيتنا بنت الغريب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زي البق يعيش على الدم والزق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أعدل العوجة ولو في يوم فرحها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يتعلمه الطفل من امه يحفظه ويصمه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يعاشر الاخيار يكسب وينال ويشيلوا حمله اذا مال واللي يعاشر الاندال يخسر المكسب ورأس المال

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حب ولدك بقلبك وربيه بايدك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ضرب الأم يربرب وضرب الأب يادب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من أدب أولاده قهر حساده

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما تروح لك إلا رجل تودك ..

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل طير يشبع بمنقاره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أنا ربيت و لغيري صفيت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

سيل ما يبلك ، ما يهمــك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حاسدين الفقير على موتة الجمعة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الصياعة... أدب.[/poem]

----------


## سلوىاحمد

سمّوك مسحّر خلص رمضان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

نشف ريقه وعمي عن طريقه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بياكل وبيشرب ووقت الحاجة بيهرب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إيده خفيفة ونضيفة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا انت طرزان ولا صاحب دكان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي جه وراح كأنه لا جه ولا راح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

المشمش رخيص بس شيله غالي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إذا ضربتو صيبو ، وقول : أكل نصيبو

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللقمة المقمّره ما بتاكلها إلا الصبية المشمره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الخبزه المقمّره ما بتاكلها إلا الصبية المشمره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا يغرك الباب بكبر الحلقة يمكن يكون فيه ناس بيستحقوا الصدقة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الصنعة إذا ما غنت بتستر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل شي بوقته حلو

----------


## سلوىاحمد

شرط الالفة ترك الكلفة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

مابتجيك الرفسة القوية الا من الحمار السهيان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أبويا نهاني و قالى على الكسل بطال ، اعمل بخمسة و حاسب البطال

----------


## سلوىاحمد

راح يدور الفايدة ورجع خسارته زايدة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اتوصوا بينا ياللى حكمتونا احنا العبيد و انتوا اشتريتونا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إذا كان الغلة تيجى قد التبن كانت الحما تحب مرات الابن

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الكلام اللين يغلب الحق البين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

المهزوم إذا ابتسم أفقد المنتصر لذة الفوز

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من علت همته طال همه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

شق طريقك بابتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زي اللي جاء يعزي وما يعرف مين مات

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زي رجل المدفع لا يضر ولا ينفع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زي اللي جابو الريحان للحمار علشان يشمه قام أكله بفمه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زي شُرابات الخرج تتهز وترج

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما يكابر في الامور الا غبي أو مغرور

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفطين ما يحط رأسه في الطين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما يذبح ديكه الا على كنز

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حماري ولا حصان جاري

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الكحة ولا كتمة الصدر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الكلام زي حبل الصوف كل ما تشده يطول

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حط الحاء على القاف وأحكي ولا تخاف

----------


## سلوىاحمد

سيب الهبله في غرفتها واكفينا شر غلبتها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قالوا للغلباوي اسكت وخذ ريال قال خذوا خمسه وخلوني اتكلم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قلل كلامك تامن ملامك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لسانها طولها والباقي لفطورها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

العضة محبة من عجوز أو شابه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الغريب لو صح أحسن من ألف أخ

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حبيبي من أول وزاد الهوى كمل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حبيبي المليح طلته زي نسمة الريح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زرت اللي ما يحبوني حطوني في المقعد ونسيوني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

صار للكلب بيت وماشيه وعزوة وحاشيه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

شوف القرد وأتامل عينيه ما تلاقي غير السواد حواليه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ضلالي وعامل إمام

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللبيب ما يجافي الغريب ولا يحابي القريب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

تعطيني أعطيك لا تبخل ولا أطمع فيك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حكم التراضي أحسن من حكم القاضي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا تشكي لي ولا ابكي لك الحال من بعضه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا شطارته ولا همته كل واحد يأخذ قسمته

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي في بطنه ريح ما يستريح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حكم عثمنلي لا يترك ولا يخلي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يطالع ويبصبص لنا واللي عند الناس عندنا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لسانه ذراع وهو لسا في القاع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ما يصبر علي الشغل وكده يصبر علي الفقر وشده

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زي حمير الحجار تشتغل ليل نهار

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يتثاوب في وجه الناس يجيب لهم النوم والنعاس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ينتظر بخته يضيع وقته

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زي ابليس ما يعرف الجمعة من الخميس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قال له صباح الخير يا فالح قال انا لسه سارح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي سلمك مذبحه لا تذبحه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الخيانة زي الموت لا رجعة فيها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

غضب المرأة زي الحريقة ينطفي في دقيقة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ياما تعيش وياما تشوف حتى الرجال تحني الكفوف

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يخلق من الطين قلل ومن الاوادم علل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الناس أجناس ناس فضه وناس نحاس وناس ذهب ماله قياس وناس لؤلؤ والماس وناس أوناس وناس لأناس ولا أوناس وناس كناس وناس وسواس خناس يسعوا في الفتنه بين الناس ويستأهلوا الضرب بمهراس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي عشق وعف ومات حرم نفسه من اللذات

----------


## سلوىاحمد

دسنا الأرض اللي ما تنداس وبسنا الايد اللي ما تتباس ولا نابنا لا ذهب ولا حتى نحاس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عمر العدو ما يكون حبيب وعمر الأخو ما يكون غريب وعمر شجرة السدر ما تثمر زبيب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قالوا للأعمى الكهرباء غليت قال الحمد لله أنا مستغني عنها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل شيء اذا كثر رخص إلا الأدب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الاصيلة تنام مع جوزها على الحصيره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ما يبغا يدهمل أولاده يداري على غلب أمهم وسواده

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي نايمه على ظهرها ما تستاهل مهرها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي تنام ليلها وضحاها العيشه ارحم بلاها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يقول لمراته يا عوره تشمت فيها العميا والحوله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي تكوي جوزها بلسانها تكويها دموعها واحزانها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

تربس بابك بالضبة ونام واستخبى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أسمعيني يا ستيته كبيرنا فلفل وصغيرنا شطيطه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إذا أعطيت الأعمى عيونك يطمع في حواجبك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ما يشبع من بيته ما يشبع من بيت الجيران

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ذوقناه الطعميه وقرمش الطبليه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من جهله يبخل لى اهله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بعد العشة والحوش لبست العقد والبروش

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفلوس تكسر النفوس تخلى العالي واطي والسعيد متعوس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أعطيني ولا تحرميني جيوبي أنظف من الصيني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الله يحلي ريقك ويحنن صديقك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الله لا يثقل بنا أرض ولا يكره فينا عبد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي في بال أم الخير تحلم به طول الليل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى يكذب نهار الوقفه يسود وشّه نهار العيد .

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أم شعر جعدي تقول يا سعدي وأم شعر خيلي تقول يا ويلي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفل يفوح شذاه لو لفلفوه بغطاه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

النساء رياحين القلوب وشياطين الجيوب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الله يكفينا شر الحريق والزعيق وقاطع الطريق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ما انت قده لا توقف ضده

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ماله قرون تنطح وله عيون تفضح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

برق للي ما يعرفك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي جاك واترجاك حسسه بطيبك ورضاك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بفلوسك حلي ضروسك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زبديتك فوق رفي وأفتكرتك ساعة غرفي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

مكتوب على باب الزقاق ما يروح عاشق الا يجي ألف مشتاق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أم العيون الكحلا أحلى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الجمال محبوب لو بيت مبني بطوب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الياسمين فضاح لو خفيته فاح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

سبعه مناخل والدود داخل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عدس بترابه وكل شيء بحسابه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قدرت تخفي القمل وما قدرت تخفي الحمل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الخطاب ألف والمتجوز واحد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الزواج أوله عسل ووسطه كسل واخره بصل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

المتجوز اثنين واقع بين نارين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

المغنية مبسوطة بتغني والعريس على نار مستني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بعد الصبر وطول العزوبه راح اتجوز كركوبه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جاء للأرملة جوز قالت أعور ما ينفع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

دوري في كل البلاد ولا تأخذي واحد عنده أولاد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

على ايش اتجوزك لا انتي حلوه وأعشقك ولا غنيه وانهبك ولا مغنيه وأسمعك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا تأخذ المطلق ولا تسكن في المعلق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لو بدي أصرف من كيسي ما قبلتك عريسي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ما ينطاق دواه الفراق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ما توفي مع عشيرها الطلاق مصيرها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

تنسى خالقها ولا تنسى مطلقها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حرارة العناق ولا لوعة الفراق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

فراق الحبيب يشيب الوليد ويدوب الحديد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لما الجاره تبغا تتحذلق تجي بعد الموت تبكي وتشهق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

البنت الحرة زي الذهب في ألصره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يترك غنمته تجيب له معاها تيس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ما يبغا يجوز بنته يغلي مهرها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يأخذ المقصد بسوء نية تركبه جنية

----------


## سلوىاحمد

سيبني وروقني وخلي العفاريت تركبني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

شنب ما تحته فلوس يحتاج له موس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

علشان حتة بطيخ عمل مشكله وصريخ

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما يتجمع الناموس الا على الضيف المنحوس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حط للمصائب كرسي تهين وترسي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

غار الهم وغار شياله وقطع الشر وقطع كياله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من لاوعها حبيبها النوح طبيبها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما تنزل البلايا الا على الولايا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الدنيا دولاب والدهر قلاب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

هان الحرير ربطوبه الحمير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إصرف ما في الجيب يأتيك ما في الغيب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حط راسك بين رجليك وإشهد على والديك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ماتقدر يا خليفة الا ع الناقة الضعيفة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أهل الميت صبروا والمعزيات كفروا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الحب اوله دلع واخره وجع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

آهي ليلة وفراقها صبح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الابرة اللي فيها خيطين ما تخيطش

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ابريق انكسر وآدي بزبوزه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الابريق المليان ما يقلقلش

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ابو البنات مرزوق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ابو جعران في بيته سلطان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ابوك ما خلفلك عمك ما يديك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ابويا وطاني وجوزي علاني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اتبع البوم يوديك الخراب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اتلمت الحبايب ما بقاش حد غايب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اذا كترت الالوان اعرف انها من بيوت الجيران

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اركب الديك وشوف وين يوديك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ارميه البحر يطلع وفي فمه سمكة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زى المش كل ساعة بوش

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بيع الجمال واشترى خفة الجمال كتيير بس الخفيف صدفة .

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أول الرقص حنجله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حلم القطط كلّه فئران

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الوحده ولا القرين السوء

----------


## سلوىاحمد

المكسب فى الوحل ولا الخساره فى المسك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أمشى فى جنازه ..ولا تمشى فى جوازه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

احفظ مالك و لا تتهم جارك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الصاحب اللي ما ينفعني في حياتي ما ينفعني بعد مماتي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الغريب لو صح أحسن من ألف أخ

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بادل الحب لمين يحبك تنعم بحبه وينعم بقربك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الخير بالخير والبادي أكرم والشر بالشر والبادي أظلم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الشماته تبان في عيون الشمتان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الله يخرجنا من دار العيب بلا عيب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ما تبغا تشوف وجهه في سكتك دينه يهرب عن خلقتك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

تغور العوره بفلوسها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

تربه تلمك وأخلص منك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حافر الحصان ولا وش البغل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ضلالي وعامل إمام

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي في الرأس مكتوب في الكراس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ولد حاره يفهم بالاشاره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حط ايدك على عينك زي ما توجعك توجع غيرك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أشكي لمين وكل الناس مجاريح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أكلوا أكلك وضحكوا على عقلك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من باعك بالفول بيعه بقشره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

سيب الزعل وقوم نام ما شيء في الدنيا دام

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفرص اكتساب تمر مر السحاب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي عنده قرش عايز يرميه يشتغل في اللي ماله فيه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي تبغا تعيش وتستريح اللي تشوفه تقول عنه مليح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من رضي بقليله عاش

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لما كنا ما كنتوا ولما نمنا قمتوا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أعمى ومكسح ويعاير ويفصح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اقرع وذقنه طويلة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يقدر الناس يقدروه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى يفتن لك يفتن عليك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ان كان جارك فى خير افرح له .

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ان غاب السبع العب ياضبع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

العتاب قبل العقاب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الشر قليله ..كثير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الوجه البشوش بالضحك مرشوش

----------


## the_chemist

كتكتنا كتكتنا و لا حرير غيرنا
و معنى هذا المثل أننا سنرضى بلبس الملابس المصنوعة من الكتان النابت من أرضنا بدلا من الحرير الذى يأتينا من الغريب الذى يتحكم فينا

و مؤدى المثل:

الرضا بما ننتجه حتى و لو كان خشنا أو سيئا بديلا عن منتج الغرباء الذين يذلوننا

و حقاً قالوا:

كتكتنا كتكتنا و لا حرير غيرنا

----------


## the_chemist

أتقدم بإعتذار قوى و شديد اللهجة للجميع عن غيابى الفترة الماضية

"أنا كنت زعلان بس حاسس أن المنتدى جوه أصبح هادئ إيه الحكاية"

و أتقدم بشكر عميق لكل من ساهم في استمرار الموضوع في الصدارة كما هو و أخص بالذكر الأخت الفاضلة سلوى أحمد
و أستاذى الفاضل شاعرنا الجميل أيمن رشدى

و للجميع تحياتى و عميق شكرى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من دق الباب جاه الجواب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من يزرع الشوك يجنيه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خشوني لا تنسوني ولعوا الشمعة وشوفوني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أكلوا الملوخية وعملوا افندية

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يأخذ المقصد بسوء نية تركبه جنية

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كله يهون الا الضحك على الدقون

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أزني وأغني وان فلحت تعال أحلق دقني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ما يرضى بجزه , يرضى بجزه وخروف

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الصيت عالي و البطن خالي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

صبرك على نفسك و لا صبر الناس عليك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

تحملت الشتيمة و لعنت اهلى ، عشانكم ياولاد بطني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا خادم الخدم ابشر بالندم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

مايمدح السوق الا من ربح فيه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

مال عمك مايهمك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل حمارة سابت ودوها بيت أبو نابت‏..‏

----------


## سلوىاحمد

فرح عديلة‏..‏ هد‏...‏ هد بلا نيلة‏

----------


## سلوىاحمد

نموت ونحيا في فرح يحيي‏..‏

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفرحة والمعمعة والعروسة ضفدعة‏..‏

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفلفل بالوقية والجير بالقنطار‏..‏

----------


## سلوىاحمد

نهق الحمار طلع النهار‏.

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ملوخية وعيش لين ياخرابك يامزين‏

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ياقلبي ياكتكت اسمع الكلام واسكت‏..

----------


## سلوىاحمد

شنح وجنح وحبل غسيل‏,‏ تلاتة مالهمش مثيل‏..‏

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ـ بعد العدس والفريك بقالها بوتيك‏..

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل الامثال اللى فاتت قديمة وتراث للاجداد لكن وانا بتصفح الجرايد لقيت امثال حديثة بقلم احمد رجب ممكن نشوف جزء منها واللى هييجى عليها يوم تبقى تراث يخصنا احنا فى الجيل ده 
والامثال كما كتبها احمد رجب 


ـ مالك مهموم دي الهمة قال ابني في الثانوية العامة‏..‏

ـ الكل خدام مطرح ماأروح مادام باشاور باللحلوح‏..‏

ـ إيه عملك حصان أصيل ياجحشي قال مشيت في سكة القرع والمحشي‏..‏

ـ غبت فين سنة ياأبواليسر قال الورق كان ناقصه ختم النسر‏..‏

ـ يابو السر هادي والبال راضي وممنون‏,‏ قال عقبالكم لما تبيعوا التليفزيون‏..‏

ـ أربع ولاد وعشرين درس خصوصي ياخراب بيتك ياخلوصي‏..‏

ـ بعد أكل المدمس ولبس الهلهولة بقالك عمارات وسراية مهولة عقبالنا ياعم يابتاع العمولة‏..‏

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أرتاحت القرعة من كد الأمشاط

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الجوع و النوع و البكا بلا دموع.

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفراق مبعوت بالحي او بالموت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الصبر يودي القبر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إذا تعاندوا الحمير يابخت الركاب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أعمى ويلضم خرز

----------


## سلوىاحمد

سوي الخير وأرميه في بحر جاري...إذا ما تمر مع المخلوق يتمر مع الباري

----------


## سلوىاحمد

مال ماتتعب فيه يروح ما تندم عليه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لقمه تحت حيطه ولا خروف بعيطه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الذل ممقوت ولو جلب الياقوت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من يزرع الريح يحصد العاصفة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الحق فوق القوة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ماله ام حاله يغم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

العب وحدك تييجى راضى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جواز القرايب مصايب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الخال مخلى والعم مولى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

سيف الاهل من الخشب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى من دمك ما يخلى من همك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

وجع ساعة ولا كل ساعة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفلاح يبدر حبه ويتكل على ربه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

صاحب الصنعة مالك قلعة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى ليه غايب يفضل قلبه دايب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من غربل الناس نخلوه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى بيزرع الخير بيحصد البركة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى ماله كبير ماله تدبير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اتنين فى دار ما يعلم بيهم جار

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كلمة بتحنن وكلمة بتجنن

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كنت فين ايام الحصايد كنت بغنى قصايد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

فلاح مكفى سلطان مخفى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

سلاح البنت مراية ومشط

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى خلفه ابوك لك ولاخوك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما يطلع من دار الطبالين غير الزمارين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما يبكى على الولد غير اللى رباه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ايش دخلك بيت عدوك قال حبيبى فيه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*لا يصح... إلا الصحيح.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*العند... يورث الكفر.*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى يكذب نهار الوقفه يسود وشّه نهار العيد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

العيشه تحب طولة البال

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إن كان الرجل بحر تكون المرأة جسر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بيرمي حالو على الحيطان وبيقول ياقضى الرحمن

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من قلة الخيل ركبواعلى الكلاب سروج

----------


## سلوىاحمد

العاقل يفهم من غمزة والجاهل من رفسة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حمار موالف ولا غزال مخالف

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اكل الولد تجارة ولبسه خسارة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ظن العاقل خير من يقين الجاهل

----------


## the_chemist

إبنى فى ملكك و ملك غيرك لأ و إحكم بطبعك و طبع غيرك لأ 
و ربي إبن إبنك و إبن بنتك لأ و الميه تنزل فى الواطي و العالى لأ
واضح معنى المثل

أنك تعطى من سيعطيك في المستقبل و تُعطى لمن يستحق فقط


إبنى فى ملكك و ملك غيرك لأ و إحكم بطبعك و طبع غيرك لأ 
و ربي إبن إبنك و إبن بنتك لأ و الميه تنزل فى الواطي و العالى لأ

----------


## the_chemist

الباب المقفول يرد القضا المستعجل
و معناه:

أنك كلما أغلقت أبواب الشر فسترد عن نفسك البلاء

الباب المقفول يرد القضا المستعجل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ابن المجالس غلب ابن المدارس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إذا ارتفع سعر الشعير رخصت أسعار الحمير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إذا عملت معروف أستره وإذا نلت معروف أنشره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

رافعة حواجبها وما فى حد عاجبها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اهرى وانكتى يا جارة وانا ثابتة زى العمارة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الإسكافي يمشي حافي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لو عوزت تحيره خيره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل ساقط وله لاقط

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل شيء بالسيف إلا ألمحبه بالكيف

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ازرع كل يوم تأكل

----------


## the_chemist

> كل شيء بالسيف إلا ألمحبه بالكيف


و مثله يا أختنا الغالية سلوى

كل شئ بالخِناق إلا الجواز بالإتفاق

----------


## the_chemist

> العاقل يفهم من غمزة والجاهل من رفسة


و مثله

و اللبيب بالإشارة يفهم

----------


## the_chemist

> الإسكافي يمشي حافي


و مثله

باب النجار مخلع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قبل ما تفصل قيس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أدعو على ولدي وأكره مين يقول آمين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أبو البنات مرزوق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي تتغير محبته تتغير مخدته

----------


## سلوىاحمد

دبر غداك تلقى عشاك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي تنام ليلها وضحاها العيشه ارحم بلاها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الوحيد ما يفيد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خايب على خايب قال من اكبر المصايب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الساكت سم ناكت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل شيٍِ بتدبير حتى الميا من البير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

غدوة في الصعيد ما هياش بعيد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

غطي خدك وامشي على قدك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

هاتي يا مدرة ودي يا سدرة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الهم في الدنيا كتير بس مفرق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

آدينى حيه لما أشوف اللي جايه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إتغندرى وقولي مقدري إتغربى وإكدبى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إتلمت الحبايب مباقاش حد غايب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إحنا إتنين والتالت جانا منين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إخلص النيه وبات فى البريه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إدينى رغيف ويكون نضيف

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الأرض موش شهاوى دى ضرب ع الكلاوى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أربط الحمار جنب رفيقه إن ما إتعلم من شهيقه يتعلم من نهيقه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إرميه في السطوح وإن كان لك قسمه فيه ما يروح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اصبري يا ستيت لما يخلى لك البيت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اضرب الطينه في الحيطه إن ما لزقت علمت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اضرب الندل واكفيه وبوس رآسه يكفيه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أعمل حاجتى بايدى ولا أقول للكلب يا سيدي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

افطر على رأس حيه ولا تفطر على فوله نيه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أقعد في عشك لما الدبور ينشك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أقل باب يحوش الكلاب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إكره ودارى وحب ووارى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أكل فوله ورجع لأصوله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إلبس تعجب مراتك ولبس مراتك تعجب الناس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ألف عيشه بكدر ولا نومه تحت الحجر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي تحبل بالليل تولد بالنهار

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي تحبل فى الفرن تولد في الجرن

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي تخاف منه ما يجيش أحسن منه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي عند أمه ما ينحملش همه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي عنده عيش وبله عنده الفرح كله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي غيطه على باب داره هنياله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ما مالك فيه ما تنحشرش فيه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي مالوش غرض يعجن يقعد ست أيام يطحن

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ما يسمع ياكل لما يشبع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ما يكون سعده من جدوده يا لطمه على خدوده

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ياكل الرغيف ماهوش ضعيف

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ياكل قد الزبيبه لا بيه عيا ولا نصيبه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يزرع دره في الناروز يبقى له قولحه من غير كوز

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يعرف الشحات بابه يا طول عذابه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يعطيه خالقه مين يخانقه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يفتح بابنا ياكل لبابنا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يفتن لك يفتن عليك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي يلعب بالقطه ما يسلمش من خرابيشها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أم عبر جلابة الخبر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أمه عياشه وعامل باشا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إن جار عليك جارك حول باب دارك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إن شاء الله اللي خدها يندبح بيها قال إش عرفك إنها سكينه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إن طار قد ما طار يفضل منه قنطار

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إن طلع من الخشب ماشه يطلع من الفلاح باشا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إن عاش العود الجسم يعود

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إن عاشوا أكلوا الدبان وإن ماتوا ما يلاقوش الأكفان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إن عضنى الكلب ما ليش ناب أعضه وإن سبنى الندل ما ليش لسان أسبه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إن كان الدعا بيجوز لا خلى صبى ولا عجوز

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إن لبست خيشه برضها عيشه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إن ما شكا العيان حاله يبان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إنحرق الوش والقفا والعدو لسه ما اشتفى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إيد على إيد ترمى بعيد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إيش انت في الحاره يا منخل بلا طاره

----------


## the_chemist

> إن جار عليك جارك حول باب دارك


و علي رأي المثل

الجار قبل الدار

----------


## the_chemist

وهذا مثل غريب أول مرة أسمعه

جت لى شرقة فى ريقى بينت عدوى من حبيبى
وواضح معني المثل بطبيعة الحال

----------


## the_chemist

وضحكت عندما سمعت هذا المثل

جوز الضراير غندور و لو كان له بربور

----------


## the_chemist

الدار اللى ما فيهاش لبن خراب زعق فيها أم قويق و الغراب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*يصوم... يصوم... ويفطر على بصلة.*

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أم بربور تجيب الشاب الغندور

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إمشي على عدوك جعان ولا تمشى عليه عريان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إمشى يوم ولا تطلع كوم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إن كانت الميه تروب تبقى الفاجره تتوب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إن كنت فلاح ولك مقدره على علي فحلك من ورا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ياللى كلامك ضرنى منين شمتت الناس ومنين صالحتنى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إيش شيله وإيش حمله وإيش عمله حمار الأجره اللي تجر له مش قد المشوار

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إن لبسوا الكلب الكشمير ومشوه في النقاره ما ينساش قولة كشكش ولا نيامه في الخراره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إيش يعمل الحزق في المزق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بارك الله فى المره الغريبه والزرعه القريبه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بخمسه قهوه تقضى الشهوه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بدال اللحمه والبدنجان هات لك قميص يا عريان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بدال ما تقعد وتتجسطن إتكلم واتوسطن

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بعد الجوعه والقله بقى له حمار وبغله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بعد سنه وست اشهر جت المعدده تشخر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بعد نومك مع الجديان بقى لك مطل على الجيران

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بعر السويس ولا رطب بلبيس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بقى للشخرم مخرم وبقى للقرد زناق وبقى له مره يحلف عليها بالطلاق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بكره يهل رجب ونشوف العجب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بلاش توكلنى فرخه سمينه وتبيتنى حزينه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بوس إيد حماتك ولا تبوس مراتك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بيضه النهارده أحسن من فرخه بكره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بين عذرك ولا تبين بخلك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

تبقى عوره وبنت عبد ودخلتها ليلة الحد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

تقعد تحت الحنيه وتقول يا أمه مالوش نيه تملى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جاب الخبر من عند خاله كل إنسان ملهى بحاله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جابو العميه ترد الرميه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جا للعمي ولد قلعوا عنيه من التحسيس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جوعه على جوعه تخلى الصبيه زعزوعه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الحس عالى والفراش خالى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حطوا تقليتكم وأنا لقمه بجملتكم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الحما حمه واخت الجوز عقربه سامة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خايب أمل وغشيم عمل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خدي بختك من حضن أختك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خدي لك راجل لك بالليل غفير وبالنهار أجير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خليك في عشك لما ييجى حد يهشك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خواتم ترصف في إيدين تقرف

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خلى ما بينك وبين الجرب غيط ولا تخلى ما بينك وبين البلا حيط

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الدار دارنا والقمر جارنا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

داق الطعميه وباع الطاقيه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

دايره تقاوى من غير تقاوى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

دسنى في عين اللي ما يحسنى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

دقت الطبله وبانت الهبله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

دقوا في أهوانهم وسمعوا جيرانهم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

دور في دفاتيره مالقاش إلا غطا زيره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الدين ينسد والعدو ينهد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

راحت من الغز هاربه قابلوها المغاربه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

رايحه فين ياهايله رايحه أعدل المايله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

رجل دارت يا سرقت يا عارت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

رحت بيت أبويا أستريح سبقنى الهوا والريح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زي سلطانية المش كل ساعه في الوش

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زي قبور الكفار من فوق جنينه ومن تحت نار

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زي ماتكون لي أكون لك مانتش رب أخاف منك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زي مرزوق يحب العلو ولو على خازوق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

سبع مناخل والقش داخل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

السر بين إتنين درج وبين تلاته فتح الباب وخرج

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الست و الجاريه على صحن بساريه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

سفيهك داريه وإعمل كحك وإديه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

سلم من الدب وقع في الجب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ست ما منهاش زادها الطلق والنفاس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الشاب بسعده لاابوه ولا جده

----------


## سلوىاحمد

شبع بعد جوعه يربى في القلب لوعه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

شغل القرارى وياك ولو ياكل غداك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

شهر وشهير والتانى قصير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الشماته تبان فى عين الشمتان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الضباب ما يعميش الكلاب ضبة خشب تحمى العتب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ضرب الطوب ولا الهروب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ضلالى وعامل إمام والله حرام

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الطلب الهين يضيع الحق البين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عادى أمير ولا تعادى غفير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عاشوا ما ريحونا ماتوا ما ورثونا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عامل أمير فى جلد خنزير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

غسله وإعمل له عمه قال أنا مغسل وضامن جنه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

فاتت عجينها في الماجور وراحت تضرب الطنبور

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفاجر ياكل مال التاجر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

فرخه بين أربعه ما منها منفعه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

فوطه بحواشي و ما تحتهاشى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

فوت على عدوك مكسى ولا تفوت عليه محشى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

في الأكل سوسه وفى الحاجه متعوسه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

فين عزمك يا فشار أدى السيف وأدى صاحب التار

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قالوا للأعمى زوق عصايتك قال يعنى من حبى فيها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قالوا للديك صيح قال كل شئ فى أوانه مليح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قامت بخفه هدت البوابه والضفه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قالوا يا جحا عد موج البحر قال الجايات أكتر من الرايحات

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قبل ما شافوه قالوا حلو القوام زي أبوه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قال يابا إيه أحلى من العسل قال الخل إذا كان بلاش

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قبل ما يتبنى الجامع إترصت العميان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قضيت العمر في قهر هو العمر كام شهر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قبل ما خطب عبى الحطب وقال أبنى الكوانين فين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قفطانه وجبنه تغنى عن خضاره ولحمته

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قوى نارك تسبقى جارك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كانت القدره ناقصه بدنجانه صبحت طافحه ومليانه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كتر التنخيس يعلم الحمير التقميص

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل دين وإشرب دين وإن جه صاحب الحق إخزق له عين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل شئ يجى من الصعيد مليح إلا رجالها والريح

----------


## the_chemist

> كل دين وإشرب دين وإن جه صاحب الحق إخزق له عين


بطبيعة الحال هذا المثل مرفوووووووووووووووض

ويجب أن أعيد كتابته باللون الأحمر

كل دين وإشرب دين وإن جه صاحب الحق إخزق له عين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل لقمه في بطن جايع أخير من بناية جامع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل مانقول إنسدت نلاقى غيرها جدت

----------


## the_chemist

> قبل ما خطب عبى الحطب وقال أبنى الكوانين فين


ومثله

بنى الطوالة قبل ما يجيب الجاموسة
الطوالة هي المكان الذي يوضع فيه العلف للماشية

وهو دليل علي الاستعجال بلا مبرر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كلب حي خير من سبع ميت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل شيء يوجعهم إلا مبلعهم

----------


## the_chemist

كلب دائر خير من سبع نائم
وهو معناه أن الباحث عن رزقه مهما قل قدره فهو أفضل من النائم عن السعى حتى ولو كان عالي القدر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا إجوزت ولا خلى بالى ولا أنا فضلت على حالي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا تآمن للمره إذا صلت ولا للخيل إذا طلت ولا للشمس إذا ولت

----------


## the_chemist

> فوت على عدوك مكسى ولا تفوت عليه محشى


ومثله

فوت علي عدوك معرش ولا تفوت عليه مكرش
ومعناه أن أنك يجب عليك أن تلبس ملابس مهندمة حتي لا يشمت بك عدوك

شكرا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا إحسان ولا حلاوة لسان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا تذم ولا تشكر إلا بعد سنه وست أشهر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا طيـــار ولا نافـخ نــار

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لما أنا ست وإنت ست مين يكب الطشت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لولا النقر والنشاره كانت النسوان إتعلمت النجاره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الليلة النيرة من العصر بينه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لولا علبة مكى كان حالنا يبكى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما التقى له عيله جاب له خيله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما تبكيش على اللي فرغ ماله إبكى على اللي وقف حاله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما تزغرطوش يا ولاد جنجره دى الداهية تحت القنطرة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما تعيطوش على فخاركم ده له زي أعماركم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما حدش يقول طق إلا لما يكون من حق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما زاد عليكى يا مره إلا المجرجر من ورا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما كل من صف الأواني قال أنا حلواني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

مال طاقيتك مقوره قال من تدبيقك يا مره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

مال الوقف يهد السقف

----------


## سلوىاحمد

مالك مرعوبة قالت من ديك النوبه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما واحدة ع الكوم إلا وشافتلها يوم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما يعجبك الباب وتزويقه صاحبه فطر وإلا على ريقه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

مراتك ما تزورهاش في البلد اللي ما تعرفهاش

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من بره طق طق ومن جوه فاش وبق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من شاف الباب وتزويقه يجرى عليه ريقه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من شاف حاله انشغل باله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من شاف الشر ودخل عليه يستاهل ما يجرى عليه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من غسل وشه بعد غداه يا فقره بعد غناه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من عيلة أبو راضى المشنة مليانه والسر هادى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا داخل بين المسك والريحه ما ينوبك إلا الفضيحه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا دخلتى على اللي ما يريدونى لا سلامات ولا وحشتونى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا زايرين بيه وإنتوا تشتهوه إقعدوا جنب الحيطان وكلوه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا قنديلين وشمعه يا في الضلمه جمعه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يغور الفلاح بزيارته وحمارته

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يخش من العتبه ينشف الرقبه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يجيب الكويس لأحبابه قال كل شيء بحسابه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يموتوا في قمايطهم ولا تكبر مصيبتهم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زى كلاب السكة يعضوا ع الماشى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زى عجايز الفرح اكل ونقورة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

دور مع الايام اذا دارت و خد بنت الاجاويد اذا بارت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ايش علي بال القرد غير سواد وشه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ايد علي ايد ترمي بعيد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ايد علي ايد تكيد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اسيادى و اسياد اجدادي اللى يعولوا همي و هم اولادى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ارميه البحر يطلع وفي بقه سمكة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جهنم ما فيهاش مرواح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الجمال فى الصغر حتى فى البقر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جفن العين جراب ما يملاه الا التراب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الرغيف المقمر للصاحب اللى يدور

----------


## سلوىاحمد

رزق نازل من السما من خرم ابره جا يوسعه سده

----------


## سلوىاحمد

العين لما تقوي تبقي حجر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل شىء دواه الصبر لكن قلة الصبر مالهاش دوا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل واحد عارف شمس داره تطلع منين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كلمة حاضر تجبر الخاطر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أجرب و يسلم بالاحضان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أجرة الخياط تحت ايده

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اتعلم البيطرة فى حمير الاكراد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زغزغينى يا فنلة اضحك يا بقى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خراب يا دنيا عمار يا مخ

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خد الاصيلة و لو كانت على الحصيرة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا أهل كفرحونا لا تأخذوا منا ولا تعطونا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ذهب الفلاح إلى المدينة فاشتهى المش  و الطحينة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ان اوجعك رأسك أكرمه و ان اوجعك بطنك احرمه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

المتجوز اثنين واقع بين نارين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

المغنية مبسوطة بتغني والعريس على نار مستني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

دوري في كل البلاد ولا تأخذي واحد عنده أولاد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا تأخذ المطلق ولا تسكن في المعلق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لو بدي أصرف من كيسي ما قبلتك عريسي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

صيف و شتا على سطح واحد


و أجمل من هذا المثل قصته


يحكى أن عائلة كانت تسهر في إحدى ليالي الصيف على سطح منزلها


ثم أرادوا النوم


فأخذت الابنة زوجها و ناموا على أحد الأطراف


و أخذ الابن زوجته و ناموا في طرف آخر


و بعد برهة

قامت الأم لتطمئن على العائلة


فوجدت ابنتها تنام مبتعدة قليلا عن زوجها

فقالت لهااقتربي منه أكثر يا ابنتي فالدنيا برد


و رأت ابنها ينام ملتصقا بزوجته


فقالت لزوجة ابنها


ابتعدي عنه قليلا خنقتيه الجو حر


فقام الابن من نومه و صرخ بوالدته


ما هذا يا أمي


صيف و شتا على سطوح واحد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جارك صبحه ومسيه واللي في بالك خبيه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قليل الأصل لا تعاتبه ولا تلوموا ، ده زي البقعة اللي لا تطلع برابسو ولا بأومو

----------


## سلوىاحمد

افلس من يهودي نهار السبت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الف كلب ينبح معك ولا كلب ينبح عليك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي خايف منه قاعد عليه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي تستهتر به يغلبك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي تعايرني به النهارده  تقع فيه بكره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي تولد في مكة تجيب اخبارها الحجاج

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي سترها في الاول يسترها في الثاني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي عنده حنة يحني ديل حماره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي كتب غلب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ايش عرفك انها كذبة قال من كبرها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ايش انت في الحارة يا منخل بلا طارة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الايد اللي تتمد ولا تتضربش تساهل القطع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ما الك فيه ما تنحشرش فيه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ما يرضى بحكم موسى يرضى بحكم فرعون

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ما يقدر عليه القدوم يقدر عليه المنشار

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ياكل بالخمسة يلطم بالعشرة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ياكل ببلاش ما يشبعش

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللي ياكل فول يمشي عرض وطول واللي ياكل كباب يظل وراء الباب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بعد نومك مع الجديان صار لك مطل على الجيران

----------


## سلوىاحمد

باب الحزين معلم بطين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بدل ما تحلها بسنانك حلها بايدك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بطينه ولا غسيل البرك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

البهيم من ودنه وبني ادم من لسانه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بيت مليان ما يملاش بيت خارب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بيع بخمسة واشتري بخمسة يرزقك الله من بين الخمستين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

تاكله يروح تفرقه يفوح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

تتكحل بابرة وتتخطط بمسمار

----------


## سلوىاحمد

تسايس خلك وتداريه واللي فيه شي ما يخليه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

التشفيط ما يملاش قرب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

تقرأ مزاميرك على مين يا داوود

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جابو الخبر من ابو زعبل ان العجايز بتحبل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جاب الخبر من عند خاله قال كل انسان ملهي بحاله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حط راسك بين الروس وقول يا قطاع الروس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حط رجلك مطرح رجل السعيد تسعد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الحيطة الواطية ينطوا عليها الكلاب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الحمار الهادي منتوف ذيله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حط قبل ما تتعب وشيل قبل ما تستريح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حضروا المداود قبل حضور البقر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الحسد عند الجيران والبغض عند القرايب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حسبنا حساب الحية والعقربة ما كانت عالبال

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حداية ضمنت غراب قال يطيروا الاتنين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الحبس حبس ولو في بستان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حب وواري واكره وداري

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الحاوي ما ينساش موت ابنه والحية ما تنساش قطع ذيلها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

خذ الكتاب من عنوانه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

دا وجهك ولا ضي القمر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الدعا زي الطوب وحدة تصيب ووحدة تخيب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

دور في دفاتيره ما  لقاش الا غطا زيره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الراجل زي الجزار ما يحبش الا السمينة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الراجل زي السيغة تنكسر وتنقام

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ربنا ما يقطع بك يا  متعوس  يروح البرد يجي الناموس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

رزق يوم بيوم والنصيب على الله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ركبته ورايا حط ايده في الخرج

----------


## سلوىاحمد

روحي يا ساحرة لانايبك دنيا ولا اخره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زاني ما يامن على مراته

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الزرع ان ما غنى ستر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الزقل بالطوب ولا الهروب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زي تنابلة السلطان يقوم من الشمس للضل بعلقة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زي حداد الكفار حياته وموته في النار

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زي حمير الغجر ينهقوا وهم شايلين على جنبهم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زي الجوز ما يجيش الا بالكسر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زي الخروب قنطار خشب على درهم سكر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زي الشيال لا يذكر الله  الا تحت الحمل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زي النمل يشيل اكبر منه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

شبع بعد جوعه يرب في القلب لوعه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

زى الميت ما يخرج الا بالكفن

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الشركة زي اللبن  اقل حاجة تعكرها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الشريك المخالف اخسر وخسره

----------


## سلوىاحمد

شعرة من جلد الحنزير مكسب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

شعيرنا ولا قمح غيرنا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

شنق ولا خنق , قال كله في الرقبة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الشهر اللي ما لكش فيه ما تعدش ايامه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

شيل ايدك من المرق لا تحترق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الصابون كتير بس اللي يغسل

----------


## سلوىاحمد

صامت يوم وتمخطرت للعيد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

صحن كنافة وجنبه آفه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الضباب ما يعميش كلاب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ضمة القبر ولا ضمة العدو

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الضيف المتعشي تقله على الارض

----------


## سلوىاحمد

طعمتني وذكرت ما عشت يوم اكلت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

طلع من معصره وقع في طاحونة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

طبل لي وانا ازمرلك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

طوبة على طوبة تخلي العركة منصوبة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الطول عالنخل والتخن عالجميز

----------


## سلوىاحمد

طولة البال تهد الجبال

----------


## سلوىاحمد

طولة العمر تقطع الشدايد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الطينة من الطينة واللتة من العجينة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ظلم القريب ولا عدل الغريب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

العاجز في التدبير يحيل على المقادير

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عدوتي وعملت مغسلتي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عدو زمان مالوش امان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عاشرت مين يا سليم كان مبتلي وعداك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عامل عنب والباقي فراطة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عداوة الاقارب زي لسع العقارب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

العشر تخاف من النطاح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

عصبة وبردة على راس قردة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

علامة القيامة لما تشرب من الحيط وتشوف النور  في الخيط

----------


## سلوىاحمد

غاب عنا فرحنا جانا اثقل منه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

غطي خدك وامشي على قدك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفاجرة داديها والحرة عاديها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفار وقع م السقف  قال له القط اسم الله عليك قال سيبني  وخلي العفاريت تركبني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

فخر المرء بفضله اولى من فخره باصله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفرح الدايم يعلم الرقص

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفقير لا يتهادي ولا يتدادى ولا تقوم له في الشرع شهادة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفلاح مهما ترقى ما ترحش منه الدقه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفلوس زي العصافير تروح وتيجي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

القاضي ان مد ايده كثرت شهوده

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قال يا ابويا شرفني قال لما يفوت اللي يعرفني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قال يا ربي دخلنا بيت الظالمين وطلعنا سالمين قال وايش دخلك وايش طلعك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قاعدة ع البراني واضرب بلساني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قال الله يلعن اللي يسب الناس قال الله يلعن اللي يحوج الناس لسبه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قال مالك يا حمار بتبكي على بكايه قال دانا بابكي على كرايه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قال له نام لما ادبحك قال دا شيء يطير النوم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قالوا السمك  بيطلع نار قال كانت الميه تطفيه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قالوا للاعمى الزيت غلي قال فاكهة مستغني عنها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قالوا للجمل زمر قال لا شفايف ملمومة  ولا صوابع مفسرة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قالوا للجمل غني قال لا حسن حسي ولا حنك مساوي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قالوا للمشنوق غطي رجليك قال ان رجعت عاتبوني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قالوا  مالك بتجري وتهرولي قالت  بنت اختي عاملة فرح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قالوا لجحا  امتى تقوم القيامة قال  لما اموت انا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قالوا يا حماة ما كنتيش كده قالت كنت ونسيت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قالوا يا اللي ابوك مات من الجوع قال هو شاف حاجة ومكلش

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قبل ما اقول يا اهلي يكونوا الجيران غاتوني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قبل ما يقطع هنا يوصل هنا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قحطانة وعملت وحمانة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قرد حارس وبياع مكانس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

القرش يلعب القرد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قعدة على قعدة راح النهار يا سعدة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قيراط في اللحمة ولا فدان في ام الكروش

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كبر البصل وادور ونسي حاله الاول

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الكتاب انكتب والمهر علىالله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كتر الحزن بعلم البكاء

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كتر الشد يرخي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كتر العتاب يفرق الاحباب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كتر الهرش يطلع البلا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كدب موافق ولا صدق مخالف

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل اكل الجمال وقوم قبل الرجال

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل بير قصاده بلاعة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل الجمال بتعارك الا جملنا البارك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل حجرة وليها اجرة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل شي بالنظر الا الدخان بالحجر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل كلمة وليها مرد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل لقمة في بطن جايع اخير من بناية جامع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل ما اقول توبة يقول الشيطان بس النوبة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل ما اقول توبة يقول الشيطان بس النوبة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل مفعول جايز

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل واحد عارف شمس داره بتطلع منين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كلب اجرب وانفتح له مطلب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الكلب ما يعض ودن اخوه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كتر الكلام يعلم الغلط

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل خرابة لنا فيها عفريت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كلمة بكرة زرعوها ما طلعتش

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كلمة الحق تقف في الزور

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الكنيسة بتعرف اهلها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كون في اول السوق يا جحا  ولو بقص اللحى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا بر ولا هدو سر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا بصلتك ولا عيني تدمع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا بمالك ترغبني ولا بحلاوتك  تعجبني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا تمدح يومك الا بعد ما يفوت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لاجل عين تكرم الف عين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا الزي زي ولا اللفتات  لفتات مي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا صاحب بقينا ولا عدو داوينا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا فرح ولا زفة وايه دي الخفة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا في السنة ولافي الفرض

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا ود ولا حديث يلد

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا يضرب الديب ولا يجوع الغنم

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لبس الخشبة تبقى عجبة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لقم البيوت ما تفوت وان فاتت ما باتت

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لقمة جاري ما تشبعني وعارها متبعني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لليهود والنصارى ولا لولاد الحارة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لما انت عامل جمل بعبعت ليه امال

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لما يبقى الزر على عيني ما قولش لغيري اعور

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لو بص الكلب لحاله ما كان يهز ودانه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لو شاف الجمل صنمته لوقع وانكسرت رقبته

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الليل ما هو قصير الا على اللي ينامه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ليلتك سعيدة يا ضيف قال عليك وعلى اولادك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الليلة النيرة من العصر بينه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما بقاش في العمر ما يستاهل التوبة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما تبكيش على اللي فرغ ماله ابكي على اللي وقف حاله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما تفرحش للي راح لما تشوف اللي راح يجي

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما حدش يقول طق  الا لما يكون على حق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما كل من صف الاواني صار حلواني

----------


## سلوىاحمد

المال اللي ما تتعب فيه اليد ما يحزن عليه القلب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ما يصعيب على العريان  قد يوم الخياطة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

المركب اللي تودي احسن من اللي تجيب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

مصيرها تيجي البر ولو الواح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

مطرح ما تطلع الكلمة تطلع الروح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

مكسح طلع يتفسح قال بفلوسه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من اتحزم بعد عشاه يا فقره بعد غناه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من خف غموسه اكل عيشه حاف

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من سمع الرعد بودنه شاف المطر بعينه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من طلب الزيادة وقع في النقصان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من وفر شي قال له الزمان هاته

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من وفر غداه لعشاه ما شمتت فيه عداه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

النار ما تاكلش حطبها كله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

نايم في الميه وخايف من المطر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

واحد واخد وعشرة متهومين

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا بابا علمني الرزالة , قال اللي تقوله ما تعيده

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا كنيسة الرب اللي في القلب في القلب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

بعد الصبر وطول العزوبه راح اتجوز كركوبه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا ابرتى إنتى غرامى و غيتى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا أبو البنت ما تعوزها مسيرها لبيت جوزها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا جحا حمارتك عيانة بالسخونة قال : عويل و فاضى لها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا داخل التربة و معاك  فاس هتحمل همك و لا هم الناس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

يا داخل بين المسكة و الريحة ما ينوبك إلا الفضيحة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

[color="blue"]طلب الغنى من الفقير شقفه كسر الفقير زيره/color]

----------


## the_chemist

إن كان الأودة قد المعصرة ما تسعش غير الراجل و المرأة
ومعناه أن الغرفة مهما كانت متسعة فلا مكان فيها سوى للرجل وزوجته فقط

يعنى المفروض أن الرجل وزوجته لا يسمحان لأحد بالتدخل في شئونهما الخاصة

----------


## the_chemist

إن كان القمح أد التبن تبقى الحما تحب مرات الإبن
ومعناه واضح

أنه لا يمكن أن تحب المرأة زوجة إبنها

بس فيه لكل قاعدة شواذ

مش كلهم مارى منيب يعنى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لحقوق تبني حلوق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

وجهه صفيحه ما يكلح من الفضيحه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

غيظ الحبايب رضا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

هز فلوسك ولا تهز دقنك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

هوش بعصاية العز ولا تضرب بيها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

هو طق الا من حق

----------


## سلوىاحمد

هو كل من نفخ طبخ

----------


## سلوىاحمد

هي القطة بتاكل ولادها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

غطي خدك وامشي على قدك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

قليل الأصل لا تعاتبه ولا تلوموا ، ده زي البقعة اللي لا تطلع برابسو ولا بأومو .

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اضحك والضحك رخيص قبل ما يغلي ويتعبي في قراطيس

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أيه يعمل الترقيع فى الثوب البالى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ظل قالب ولا ظل راجل خايب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

البحر ما يتعكرش من ترعة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

جحا طلع النخلة خد بلغته معاه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفرس الهادية يتنتف ديلها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى قيدنى بيفتل لك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

مسير الغريب يروح لبده

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى فاتك خليه لبناتك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الاعور بين العميان مفتح

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حضر وبدر وتعالى فى الهايفة واتصدر

----------


## the_chemist

مثل سمعته من زوجة خالي منذ أكثر من 35 سنة وكانت حماتها "جدتي" هي خالتها في نفس الوقت


آه من الحما ولو كانت مَلَكة من السما

مش عارف رأيكم فيه ايه

----------


## the_chemist

بمناسبة فوز أوباما وتصريحاته الأخيرة بدعمه اللا محدود لإسرائيل

قال

متشتمش أمك غير لما تشوف مرات أبوك

وأيضاً

لاتذم ولا تشكر غير بعد سنة وست أشهر

----------


## the_chemist

إبعدوا تبقوا عسل وإقربوا تبقوا بصل
ومثلها

إبعد حبة تزيد محبة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

> إبعدوا تبقوا عسل وإقربوا تبقوا بصل
> ومثلها
> 
> إبعد حبة تزيد محبة


الشيخ البعيد سره باتع

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



تسجيل حضور 


نهيتك ما انتهيت ، وسوء الطبع فيك غالب 

وديل الكلب ما ينعدل ولو علقوه فيه قالب



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## eman55

طبعا كلنا عارفين الشهور القبطيه , وعارفين ان كلها تقريبا مرتبطه بالطقس واحوال الجو . مش ح اطول عليكم الامثال اللى اعرفها هى : 
شهر طوبه : طوبه تخلى الصبيه كركوبه 
شهر أمشير : أمشير ابو الزعابيب كثير , يخلى عضمنا ع الحبل نشير .
شهر برمهات : برمهات روح الغيط وهات 
شهر بؤونه : بؤونه الحجر تربط القرد يقطع 0 (لشدة الحر )
شهر أبيب : أبيب يخلى العنب زبيب
شهر توت : يدخل يقفل الابواب ع البيوت 
شهر بابه : لما يجى بابه أدخل واقفل البوابه  . ومثل ثانى أوعى ندى الورد يفوتك ولا طل بابه ينزل عليك.
شهر كيهك : كياك صباحك مساك تصحى من نومك تحضر عشاك . اللى ما تشبع برسيم فى كياك ادعوا عليها بالهلاك . :Cold: 

ياريت فيه حد يعرف امثال ثانى عن باقى الشهور علشان نكمل السنه .

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ناسف على التاخير ونعاود التواصل مرة اخرى 
واليكم بعض الامثال التى تحضرنى 
ما يكابر في الامور الا غبي أو مغرور

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى  يحب يعلم ابنه الكلام يشغله عند مزين أو حجام

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من حسب الحسابات فئ الهنا يبات

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اللى يخاف من الغصافير ما يزرعش درة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اذا ضاقت الصدور كتر من زيارة القبور

----------


## سلوىاحمد

سلامة الانسان فى حلاوة اللسان

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الموت وسط الكترة سترة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

ان حبتك الحية اتلفح بيها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اطهر الناس اعراقا احسنهم اخلاقا

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الجودة من الموجود

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الحق مش عليك الحق على سلمتك دقنى تنتف فيها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

غابت السباع ولعبت الضباع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لا يشكر الناس من لا يشكر الله

----------


## سلوىاحمد

لكل ساقطة لاقطة

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من غربل الناس نخلوه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من فاته الادب ما ينفعوش الحسب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

كل غريب للغريب نسيب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الصديق اما ان ينفع واما ان يشفع

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اشكر من انعم عليك وانعم على من شكرك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

العتاب قبل العقاب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حظ فى السحاب وعقل فى التراب

----------


## سلوىاحمد

حيلة العاجز دموعه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

طول البال يهدم الجبال

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اقلل طعامك تجد منامك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

من اتكل على زاد غيره طال جوعه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفاجر ياكل مال التاجر

----------


## سلوىاحمد

الفاجرة داديها والحرة عاديها

----------


## سلوىاحمد

أخرس و عامل قاضى

----------


## سلوىاحمد

إذا كنت بتكره حد ما تقولش قدام عيلك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اربط الغزال ريح الحمار ان ما تعلم من شهيقه اتعلم من نهيقه

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اغسلى حلتك من دمعتك و لا تغسليهاش من زعلتك

----------


## سلوىاحمد

اقطع راس الكلب و ارميها و اللى فيه خصلة ما يخليها

----------


## the_chemist

> إذا كنت بتكره حد ما تقولش قدام عيلك


إذا كنت بتكره حد ما تقولش قدام عيالك

حقا مثل صحيح جدا

وهو يؤكد علي فضيلة غالية وهي عدم تعويد أطفالنا علي الكراهية

شكرا يا سلوى

----------


## أم أحمد

> إذا كنت بتكره حد ما تقولش قدام عيالك
> 
> حقا مثل صحيح جدا
> 
> وهو يؤكد علي فضيلة غالية وهي عدم تعويد أطفالنا علي الكراهية
> 
> شكرا يا سلوى


حمد الله علي سلامتك يا استاذ ابو امنية :f: 
نورت ابناء مصر من تاني :hey: 

 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> حمد الله علي سلامتك يا استاذ ابو امنية
> نورت ابناء مصر من تاني


النور نورك يا أختنا الغالية أم أحمد

شكرا علي ترحيبكم الحار بعودتى الضعيفة

 :f:

----------


## the_chemist

_يارايح الخانكة علي حمار ماينوبك غير المشوار_
وقصة المثل:

كانت منطقة الخانكة بعيدة جدا عن القاهرة وكان الذهاب إليها صعب جدا

ومعنى المثل:

لاتذهب إلي بعيد إلا بعدما تعد العدة المناسبة لهذا الطريق حسب صعوبته

شكرا

----------


## the_chemist

................

...........................

.......................................


للرفع

----------


## Dragon Shadow

دي مش دبانه .... دي قلوب مليانه :ganja: !

----------


## the_chemist

> دي مش دبانه .... دي قلوب مليانه :ganja: !



عندك حق يا إبراهيم

أصل دول ينطبق عليهم المثل القائل

يابا هات لي طيارة قال يابنى لما يموتوا عواجيز الحارة
ومعناه واضح

لما يموتوا اللى عارفين تاريخنا نبقي نشترى الطيارات ونعمل البدع

هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> عندك حق يا إبراهيم
> 
> أصل دول ينطبق عليهم المثل القائل
> 
> 
> يابا هات لي طيارة قال يابنى لما يموتوا عواجيز الحارة
> 
> ومعناه واضح
> 
> ...


وعلى الوجه الآخر بافكرك بمثل تاني ....
يابا قوم شرفنا ..... قال لما يموت إللي يعرفنا ....
هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

> وعلى الوجه الآخر بافكرك بمثل تاني ....
> يابا قوم شرفنا ..... قال لما يموت إللي يعرفنا ....
> هههههههههههههههههههه


جميل والله

----------


## رحمة



----------


## أحلى كلمة



----------


## مصطفى سلام

الفكرة جميلة و الإخراج ممتاز
مصطفى سلام

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## the_chemist

> 





> 





> الفكرة جميلة و الإخراج ممتاز
> مصطفى سلام





> 



مرحباً بلجان التفتيش

قصدى لجنة التحكيم

نورتونا ولو كنتم عطتونا خبر كنا فرشنا الأرض شمواه

يا مُسهل يارب

----------


## قلب مصر

موضوع أكثر من رائع 
حقيقي استمتعت بكل ما قرأته 
كل الشكر لجميع المساهمين في هذا الموضوع 
والشكر موصول لأخي الفاضل أبو أمنية  :f:

----------


## the_chemist

> موضوع أكثر من رائع 
> حقيقي استمتعت بكل ما قرأته 
> كل الشكر لجميع المساهمين في هذا الموضوع 
> والشكر موصول لأخي الفاضل أبو أمنية


الأخت الفاضلة أم يوسف

أسعدنى مرورك الكريم وإعجابك بالموضوع أفضل شئ حدث

شكراً لك وفعلاً

لاقينى ولا تغدينى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## أحمد ناصر

1000 مبروك الفوز بجائزة حورس
يا أبو أمنية
 :f:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ألف مبروك أ/فريد

----------


## a_leader

ألف ألف مبروك أخى العزيز  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

الف مبروك الفوز

----------


## وجدى محمود

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_

_انا فرحان لك من بدرى_

_بس كنت ممنوع من الكلام_

_الف الف مبروك عليك أخى الحبيب_

_ديما إن شاء الله_

_وإعمل حسابك_

_مطلوب من كل فائز بالمسابقه دفع 7 جنيه رسوم سهر وطلوع عين اللجنه_ 

_و_

_7 جنيه رسوم شِعر_

_ههههههههههههههههههههه_

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم 

بصراحة لا أستطيع التحدث ولا قول أى كلمة سوى

أن كلمة شكراً لا تساوى شيئاً بجوار فيض كرمكم ومشاعركم النبيلة

الأخ ليدر

د. م. جمال

أخت ضابط شرطة "بنت بلدى إيمان"

يمامة

أحمد ناصر

الشاعر إبن بلدى وجدى محمود

شكراً للجميع

وشكراً لأعضاء لجنة التحكيم

----------


## the_chemist

الشكر موصول وفوز الموضوع بالجائزة هو فوز كل من ساهم في نجاحه

الغالي أيمن رشدى جدو الغالي

بنت أبوها بيرو


ناصر الصديق

سلوى أحمد

الفوز أهديه لكل من شارك ولو حتى بدخول الموضوع

شكراً

----------


## the_chemist

> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
> 
> _انا فرحان لك من بدرى_
> 
> _بس كنت ممنوع من الكلام_
> 
> _الف الف مبروك عليك أخى الحبيب_
> 
> _ديما إن شاء الله_
> ...


ومالو 

ندفع 7 جنيه بتاعة الشعر

بس إخصمها بقي من المبلغ اللى عليك

فاكروا ولا هتطنش عليه

ههههههههههههههههههه

طب حتى رنة صغيرة  ::p:  بلاش مكالمة

شكراً يا وجدى

بصراحة أشعارك  :BRAWA:

----------


## فراشة

أخى الفاضل

The_chemist



ألف مبروك الجائزة المستحقه



كل الأمنيات بالتوفيق والتميز دائما




 

تحياااااااااااااااتى

----------


## the_chemist

> أخى الفاضل
> 
> The_chemist
> 
> 
> 
> ألف مبروك الجائزة المستحقه
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم

شكراً يا فراشة المنتدى

خالص شكرى وإمتنانى

 :f2:

----------


## drmustafa



----------


## the_chemist

> 


شكراً د. مصطفي

والشكر للجميع

 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

مع اطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح والتالق

----------


## the_chemist

> مع اطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح والتالق


السلام عليكم

شكراً أخى الفاضل علي التهنئة

ويارب أكون عندحسن ظن الجميع بإذن الله تعالي

 :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...



مبارك أبو أمنية إقتران جايزة حورس بإسمك

وكل حورس وإنت طيب...*

----------


## لمسه

* الف الف مبرووووووك  ابو امنيه 

وعقبال كل حوس وانت طيييب والى الامام دااائماا*

----------


## nour2005

أخي الفاضل

ألكيميائي



مع أطيب الأمنيات بالتميّز الدائم

----------


## the_chemist

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> 
> 
> مبارك أبو أمنية إقتران جايزة حورس بإسمك
> 
> وكل حورس وإنت طيب...*



لولى 

دائماً مبدعة

لا أجد من الكلمات ما أوفيكى حقك بها

شكراً

ووجدوك هنا شرف لي

تحياتى القلبية 

ودعائي 

اللهم وفقها وزدها بهاءاً ونقاءاً

----------


## the_chemist

> * الف الف مبرووووووك  ابو امنيه 
> 
> وعقبال كل حوس وانت طيييب والى الامام دااائماا*


لمسة

مبروك فوز أنت أيضاً

الشكر لك موصول

ووجدودك هنا شرف لي

تحياتى لك

----------


## the_chemist

> أخي الفاضل
> 
> ألكيميائي
> 
> 
> 
> مع أطيب الأمنيات بالتميّز الدائم


نور

شكراً لك 

وتحياتى القلبية

بارك الله فيك

----------


## قلب مصر

ألف ألف مبروك أخي الفاضل أبو أمنية فوز موضوعك الجميل بذهبية حورس
إن شاء الله من تميز لتميز  :f:

----------


## the_chemist

> ألف ألف مبروك أخي الفاضل أبو أمنية فوز موضوعك الجميل بذهبية حورس
> إن شاء الله من تميز لتميز


جزيل الشكر والتقدير لقلب مصر

كل عام وأنت والجميع بخير

 :f:

----------


## the_chemist

إتلم المتعوس علي خايب الرجا وراحوا يعزوا في قليل الدين
ومعنى المثل:

أن الطيور علي أشكالها تقع

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اللي ميشوفش من الغربال يبقى اعمى 
ومعنى المثل :
ان اللي مايحبش الممبار يبقى حمار  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Unknown Soldier

:1: مايقعد على المداود إلا شر البقر  :1: 
 :32:   :Plane:

----------


## the_chemist

الغـرض مـرض

ومعناه 

أن من كان له أغراض فهى تعميه عن الحقيقة وتجعله لا يري سوى غرضه

----------


## the_chemist

في الوِش مراية وفي القفا سِلاية

ومعناه

أن هناك أناسٌ عندما تكون معهم فأنت الحبيب والطيب وصاحب كل الصفات الجميلة

وعندما تذهب بعيداً عنهم فتنقلب الآية تماماً

أعوذ بالله منهم

----------


## the_chemist

يحفرها الفيران وتقع فيها التيران


ومعنى المثل: 

                  أن الصغار يفعلون البلوى ويقع في نتائجها الكبار عندما يتعامون عن أفعال الصغار

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*حمدلله عالسلامه يا أ/ فريد*

----------


## the_chemist

> *حمدلله عالسلامه يا أ/ فريد*



شكراً يابنت بلدى

وبمناسبة رمضان فيه مثل بيقول

صامت يوم وإتكحلت للعيد

ومعناه واضح

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*ألف حمداً لله على السلامة أخي الفاضل / الكيميائي

إيه رأيك في دا:

اللي مالوش كبير... يشتري له كبير.*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> اللي ميشوفش من الغربال يبقى اعمى 
> ومعنى المثل :
> ان اللي مايحبش الممبار يبقى حمار


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى بشعة يابتاعت الممبار  :: 


حمدلله على السلامة يابو امنيه
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*رمية... من غير رام.*

----------


## the_chemist

صباح الفل ع الجميع

صباح رمضانى جميل مبارك بإذن الله

مثل صعيدى

جعدوا الصباية تحت الرعراعة لا بيعة ولا شروة

ياريت حد يفسر

أو قصة

هههههههههههههههههههه

فوازير رمضان

----------


## the_chemist

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتى بشعة يابتاعت الممبار 
> 
> 
> حمدلله على السلامة يابو امنيه


هههههههههه

حمدا لله علي سلامتك يابنت أبوها

عود حميد

----------


## the_chemist

جيت أبيع الكتان ماتت النسوان وجيت أتاجر في الحِنة كِترت الأحزان

والمثل معناه واضح

وهو توالى سوء الحظ

----------


## the_chemist

علي أد فوله أدفولوا

والمعانى:

أد = مقدار وقدر

أدفولوا = جدفوا له

ومعنى المثل:

علي مقدار الحمولة الموجودة في المركب جدفوا له

فلوكانت الحمولة ثقيلة كان التجديف أكثر قوة

وفي العموم

يكون الجهد علي قدر المطلوب منك

وكما قالوا:

علي قدر الشدائد تؤتى العزائم

----------


## the_chemist

خدتك أكيد بيك العوازل 

كِدت أنا روحى


وتقولها المرأة لمن تتزوجه أملاً في رفع شأنها فلإذا به يتكاسل ويتهاون في حقها

وفي العام

تُقال في حالة 

من يستعين بشخص لمساعدته فيخذله

----------


## Dragon Shadow

*إيش عرفك إنها كدبه .... قال كُبرها
*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

*زي قواديس الساقية الصُغير يُشخ على الكبير
*

----------


## the_chemist

جه يكحلها عماها

ويُضرب المثل لمن يُحاول إصلاح شئ فيُفسده تماماً كمن يُحاول أن يضع الكُحل في العين المريضة لعلاجها فيفقأها

شكراً للجميع

ثورة مباركة

----------


## Dragon Shadow

بعد الشر على الجِلّه من النجاسة ...

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> ثورة مباركة


الله يبارك فيك ياابو أمنية
أوعاك تكون فاكر أن في أى إسقاطات لاسمح الله  :1: 
كلها أمثال قديمة من قبل ثورة 23 يوليو ...
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

الرك مش على صيد الغر
الرك على نتفه

----------


## the_chemist

> الرك مش على صيد الغر
> الرك على نتفه


الغر ولا الغراب

----------


## اليمامة

" احنا كده يا ستات عينا فيه كخ عليه "

ههههههههههههههههه

مساء الخير يا أبو أمنية

 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> الغر ولا الغراب


اللفظة صحيحة صديقي العزيز والغر المقصود بها طائر ...


- الغُرّ طَيْرٌ سُود بيضُ الرؤوس من طير الماء


دمت بخير

----------


## the_chemist

> " احنا كده يا ستات عينا فيه كخ عليه "
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مساء الخير يا أبو أمنية


ياااااااااااه

نورت المكان يا ندى الياسمين

حقاً قال صلي الله عليه وسلم عن النساء "أنهن يُكفرن العشير"

فلما سألوه عن معنى ذلك قال:

تعيش المرأة مع زوجها في دِعة وهناء حتى يُخطئ مرة في حقها أو يُقصر نحوها فتقول له بأن لم تر معه خيراً أبداً

هههههههههههههههههههههه

وفعلاً

فـي الـوِش مـرايـة وفـي القـفـا سِـلايـة

تصبحي علي خير

----------


## اليمامة

الموضوع حلو أوى يا أبو منية..
ثقافة تراثية فولكلورية متوارثة
فيها نبض وفكر برغم القدم..

اتفضل..

قالوا للقرد هيسخطوك ..قال هيعملونى غزال

هههههههههههه

هو عارف آخره ايه يا أبو أمنية..وطموحه ازاى..وراضى..عقبال الغزال الجميل..والبنى آدم العبقرى..
بيفكرنى المثل بالثورة..يعنى اللى كارهينها كانوا فاكرينا هانبقى غزال لو فضلوا ساخطينا..عجايب..هنخسر ايه تانى لو احنا عرفنا ان فى أسوأ الظروف هانرجع قرد..واللا ايه يا أبومنية..


وانت من أهله..

 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

لو لبسوا الكلب الكشمير ومشوه في النقارة
ماينســـاش قولة كشكش ولا نيامة الخرارة

----------------
المثل معناه ببساطة أن كل واحد بيرد لأصله ... 
يعني قريبة كده أننا نقول كبر البصل وأدور ونسي حاله الأول 
بس بشكل تاني ريحته مش ولابد

النقارة : حاجة زي الطبل والزمر أو التشريفة أو إحتفال بيه يعني ، أما الكشمير فيدل على الأبهه والأناقة ...

وأهي أمثال قالتها جدتي وجدتك ...  :xmas 3:

----------


## the_chemist

خيبة الأمل جايه راكبة جمل

يارب إستر ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## eman55

اللى تولد فى مكة , يجيب اخبارها الحجاج (يعنى ما فيش حاجه بتسـتخبى طول العمر)
سر الهانم فى الصندوق , وسر الجاريه فى  السوق
يجى يوم نترحـم على فـرعــون

----------


## the_chemist

> اللى تولد فى مكة , يجيب اخبارها الحجاج (يعنى ما فيش حاجه بتسـتخبى طول العمر)
> سر الهانم فى الصندوق , وسر الجاريه فى  السوق
> يجى يوم نترحـم على فـرعــون


بالراحة يا إيمى

يعنى ممكن يبقوا 4 مشاركات في كل مشاركة مثل وتحاولى توضحيه أو تقولى قصته لو عندك

عموماً سعيد بوجودك معانا

وياريت تتكرر كتيييييييييير

----------


## the_chemist

بنوا المداود قبل ما يشتروا البقرة

ومعنى المثل: أنهم تعجلوا في البناء قبل أن يعرفوا هل البناء ملائم للغرض المبنى له أم لا

وهذا يعنى ضرورة التريث قبل القيام بالعمل

----------


## eman55

الاخ الفاضل ابو القمر الصغير ابو امنيه , ح اعمل بنصيحتك واحد واحد بس انا عارفه نفســـى ح أكتب واحد وانسى الباقى . 
المثل :  السر بين اثنين درج ... بين ثلاثه فتح الباب وخرج , والمعنى ان السر اذا خرج من صاحبه واصبخ بين اثنين كأنه أصبح على الدرج اى السلم , واذا عرف السر ثلاثه اشخاص فقد اصبح فى الشارع اى مشاع للجميع . اخ خ خ  نسيت الباقى . تحياتى للجميع

----------


## the_chemist

شكراً يا ايمان

دا كان العشم برضوا بس مش تنسي تانى

هعههههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

السرج الذهبي لا يخلق فارساً

والمعنى واضح وهو أن المال لا يصنع الإنسان مهما كان كثيراً

----------


## the_chemist

هل يعود الغائبون

أظن صعب

ويبدو أننى سأغنى

سوف نبقي هنا كى يزول الألم
سوف نبقي هنا حتى يصفو النغم

----------


## nariman

> هل يعود الغائبون
> 
> أظن صعب
> 
> ويبدو أننى سأغنى
> 
> سوف نبقي هنا كى يزول الألم
> سوف نبقي هنا حتى يصفو النغم


مش صعب..لو..عندهم الرغبة  :: 

ودلوقتي خدني جنبك يا أبو امنية اغني معاك.. سوف نبقى هنا  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> مش صعب..لو..عندهم الرغبة 
> 
> ودلوقتي خدني جنبك يا أبو امنية اغني معاك.. سوف نبقى هنا


برغم القسوة اللامتناهية إلا أننى أتمنى لو كانت ظروفي الصحية تسمح أن أنزل
أن أسير معهم
أن أحمل جريحهم
أنا أدوى جرح مكلومهم
أن أموت شهيداً ليس في سبيلهم
ولكن في سبيل الله
في سبيل أن تكون إبنتى حرة لا يدوسها من لا قلب عنده بلا ذنب
.
.
.
الأمل موجود والله فوق الجميع والصبر يفل الحديد وسينتهون عما قريب
فأبشروا يا من تبتغون الحرية

----------


## the_chemist

متى يعود الركب للغناء مع الحادى
هل سننتظر كثيراً
لن أمّلّ الإنتظار
رغم أننى أحاول الإبتعاد إلا أنى أعود لأنظر للدرج
لعلي أسمع صوت أقدامهم علي الدرج

----------


## the_chemist

_اللى ياكل عيش اليهودى يحارب بسيفه

_
هذا المثل من الأمثلة التى أكرهها وأرفضها بشدة
لكن شعبنا شعب متدين بطبعه ودينه وسطى
آه يا وستى آه يا وستى

----------


## the_chemist

سمعت طرقات علي باب قلبي فقلت لعلهم الأحباب
جئت أنظر أثرهم وأقبل ذاك الباب وذاك وأحضن التراب
لعلي أشم رائحة حبيب من الأحباب طال منه الغياب
ذرفت الدموع عينى وطرقت الروح علي كل الأبواب
فكم تلاقينا يجمعنا الحب وإجتمعنا دوما بدون أسباب
سوي أنا كنا نداوى الجراح منا ونضحك بوجه الإكتئاب

----------


## the_chemist

المثل النهاردة بيقول
ما يعرضشي ودن الحمار غير كُتر قولة شي
معناه الحرفي أننا بنقول للحمار في المعتاد "حـــــــــا" وبنقول للحصان "شي" عشان يتحركوا
فلما تقول للحمار شي فبيعتقد أنه أصبح حصان
ولما تكررها عليه كتير نفسيته تتغير عليك بقي ويصدق أنه حصان مش حمار
ياريت يكون المعنى مفهوم
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> _اللى ياكل عيش اليهودى يحارب بسيفه
> 
> _
> هذا المثل من الأمثلة التى أكرهها وأرفضها بشدة
> لكن شعبنا شعب متدين بطبعه ودينه وسطى
> آه يا وستى آه يا وستى


مثل من الواقع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> المثل النهاردة بيقول
> ما يعرضشي ودن الحمار غير كُتر قولة شي
> معناه الحرفي أننا بنقول للحمار في المعتاد "حـــــــــا" وبنقول للحصان "شي" عشان يتحركوا
> فلما تقول للحمار شي فبيعتقد أنه أصبح حصان
> ولما تكررها عليه كتير نفسيته تتغير عليك بقي ويصدق أنه حصان مش حمار
> ياريت يكون المعنى مفهوم


 ::  ::  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> مثل من الواقع


المثل جعله المصريين الذين لا يحبون سوى شهواتهم وبطونهم واقع
وتلك هى الكارثة

----------


## the_chemist

جـــــــاه يكحلهـــا عماهــــــا
معنى المثل واضح طبعاً

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*كل فولة... ولها كيال.

وأرى أن معناه يتفق -بشكل عام- مع المثل الآخر: لكل مقام مقال.

لكن الأول ينطبق على تصنيف البشر ليتناسبوا مع مواقف معينة، والثاني على تصنيف الأفعال في المواقف المختلفة.*

----------


## the_chemist

> *كل فولة... ولها كيال.
> 
> وأرى أن معناه يتفق -بشكل عام- مع المثل الآخر: لكل مقام مقال.
> 
> لكن الأول ينطبق على تصنيف البشر ليتناسبوا مع مواقف معينة، والثاني على تصنيف الأفعال في المواقف المختلفة.*


مرحباً يا جدو
كلامك تمام
لك الفضل بعد الله سبحانه وتعالي في خروج هذا الموضوع للنور عندما عرضت عليك الفكرة في 2008
شكراً لمرورك العاطر

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مرحباً يا جدو
> كلامك تمام
> لك الفضل بعد الله سبحانه وتعالي في خروج هذا الموضوع للنور عندما عرضت عليك الفكرة في 2008
> شكراً لمرورك العاطر


*جزاك الله كل خير يا  أخي الفاضل...

بس حابب أفكرك -وانا متأكد انك مش ناسي، وحافظ الجميل بالأصول كما عهدناك-

إن اللي حسمت الموقف من فكرتك، وشجعتك، ووعدتك بالمساعدة، وقدمتها بكرم شديد...

هي... هي... هي... قول انت بقى... انا خايف لا تطلع لي.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*شر البلية... ما يضحك.

وأظن معناه واضح، لكن للتأكيد فقط... هو معناه إننا ساعات تحصل لنا حاجات سيئة جداً... لكنها...

تخللينا نضحك... سواء من شدة الصدمة، أو لأنها فعلاً فيها فكاهة...

لكنها للأسف الشديد... هي دي بالذات... بتكون أسوأ المواقف.*

----------


## nariman

كل هم في البلد ييجي لحد عندي ويتسند


مش محتاجة شرح ربنا يعافينا
 ::

----------


## the_chemist

> *جزاك الله كل خير يا  أخي الفاضل...
> 
> بس حابب أفكرك -وانا متأكد انك مش ناسي، وحافظ الجميل بالأصول كما عهدناك-
> 
> إن اللي حسمت الموقف من فكرتك، وشجعتك، ووعدتك بالمساعدة، وقدمتها بكرم شديد...
> 
> هي... هي... هي... قول انت بقى... انا خايف لا تطلع لي.*



في إنتظار عودتها لأقولها في وجهها خبط لزق
أختى الغالية 
بنت شهريار أو المشهورة بإسم بيرو
منتظر عودتها
كنا نتجمع في كل مساء نتناقش فيما سنكتبه
فكانت كتاباتنا كتابات جمعية ليست كتابة فرد
يااااااااااااااااااااااه

----------


## the_chemist

> كل هم في البلد ييجي لحد عندي ويتسند
> 
> 
> مش محتاجة شرح ربنا يعافينا


دى حقيقة مُرة

----------


## the_chemist

حقيقة ولا مش حقيقة يا أحمد ناصر
وقدام عنينا
علي يدى

----------


## the_chemist

أنا بأجرى وأتكفي ... وجوزى قاعد يتدفي


حقيقة غلابة الستات اللي بتجرى علي رجل وهو نايم

----------

